# العقل البشرى , بين العلم والايمان



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2013)

فى يوم من الايام لابسة ومتشيكة ومبسوطة بنفسى جدا
ورايحة على Seminar او ندوة يعنى ,روحية - علمية 
المهم قولت وانا رايحة اجيب قهوة , كعادتى فى اى مشوار حتى لو رايحة اخر الشارع لازم اجيب قهوة علشان اقدر اروح اصلا :t33::t33:

المهم جبت القهوة وبشربها ومبسوطة , واذ فجأة بدون مقدمات الغطا بتاع الكوباية يتفتح 
وتوقع كمية مهوله من القهوة السخنة على البلوزة البيضاء الجميلة بتاعتى 
وتعمل بقعة بطول وعرض خط بارليف :t33:

طبعا قولت بس اليوم كده بان من اوله , هعمل ايه انا دلوقتى مفيش وقت ارجع تانى البيت الندوة هتبتدى وانا عايزة احضر الدكتورة ديه هتقول ايه عن العقل البشرى 

قولت ياواد طنث خالث و هروح زى ما انا كده وهقولهم ديه الموضة :t33::t33: المهم نزلت فى نص الطريق دخلت public restrooms علشان امسح البقعه 
ابداااااا مفيش لزقت :t33:

المهم وصلت الندوة 
لقيت دكتورة اول مرة كنت اسمع عنها اسمها كارولين ليف او Caroline Leaf 
دكتورة من جنوب افريقيا وطبعا بتتكلم الانجليزى بلهجة جنوب افريقية , وانا مش بحبها اوى اللهجة ديه قولت بردو ياواد طنث خااالث ثوف الست ديه عايزة ايه 

مجال دراستها شوية غريب 
بتدرس عقل الانسان , وطريقة التفكير , وازاى تتحكم فى طريقة تفكيرك 
بس مش بالطريقة بتاعت التنمية البشرية بس 
لا كمان من خلال طريقة تشريحية علمية بحته لعقل الانسان 
وابداع ربنا فيه , بطريقة كانت جديدة جدا عليا 
انا كنت دايما عارفه ان العقل البشرى قمة فى التعقيد والابداع 
لكن مكنتش اعرف انه لدرجة ديه غير لما سمعتها 

ده غير كمان انها مسيحية حقيقية فتربط بين العلم والايمان بطريقة جميلة جدا 

لما ارجع بقا هبقا احكيلكو هى قالت ايه , ورغم انه بسيط  , الا انه جميل :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 مارس 2013)

*..*

*متآبعة معآكـِ روزآ شكلة موضوع شيق* ،
وإنتِ عآرفآنى ألزق فى آلموآضيبع دى 


*آلمهم تطمنينى على آلبلوزة آلبيضآ **:t33:
*


*..*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 مارس 2013)

متابع ..


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2013)

الايمان فوق العقل البشرى لكنة فى نفس الوقت لا يتعارض معة
العقل البشرى يؤكد الايمان لانة ليس ضد المنطق
لكن اذا كان الايمان ضد الفكرى  البشرى عامة فهنا يجب ان يراجع الانسان معتقدة الايمانى
هذا رايىء الشخصى


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الايمان فوق العقل البشرى لكنة فى نفس الوقت لا يتعارض معة
> العقل البشرى يؤكد الايمان لانة ليس ضد المنطق
> *لكن اذا كان الايمان ضد الفكرى  البشرى* عامة فهنا يجب ان يراجع الانسان معتقدة الايمانى
> هذا رايىء الشخصى



يعني إيه الايمان ضد الفكر البشري عامة؟


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> يعني إيه الايمان ضد الفكر البشري عامة؟


يعنى العقل البشرى يرفضة جملة وتفصيلا
لا يوجد لة منطق جيد يحتكم لة


----------



## Strident (17 مارس 2013)

مستني بفارغ الصبر....

وانا تفكيري زي جرجس كده بالظبط......الإيمان لو تعارض مع المنطق البشري يبقى فيه مشكلة...

والتعارض يكون بالتناقض



- وماتنسيش توصفي تعليق الناس لما دخلتي بالبلوزة الملونة


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

*احب اسجل اعجابى بجرأة حضرتك على النزول وسط الناس و البلوزة عليها الـ Coffee  *


----------



## geegoo (17 مارس 2013)

متابع و ليكي عندي قهوة بدل اللي البلوزة شربتها


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مارس 2013)

متابعة معكم ...


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2013)

اشكركم كلكم على المتابعة وتشريف الموضوع هكمل الموضوع قريبا جدا بأذن يسوع 
وبالنسبة للبلوزة فهى خفت الحمد لله ورجعت لنشاطها الطبيعى :t31:

ومحدش سألنى ايه اللى على البلوزة ده , بس الناس كانت تشوفنى تبتسم وبعدين تنزل بعنيها تحت شوية يروح يظهر على وشهم تعبيرات وكأنهم عايزين يقولوا 
what the heck ؟ :t31:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

[FONT=&quot]كما شعر فى نفسه هكذا هو
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عمرك فكرت فى الاية ديه قبل كده ؟ وقد ايه مدى تطبيقها على حياتنا فعلا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ان احنا فعلا اللى احنا بنفكر فيه 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وان جزء كبير جدا من مشاكلنا ومتاعبنا نابع من طريقة تفكيرنا سواء كانت سلبية او ايجابية ؟ 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ابتدت دكتورة ليف كلامها بأنها بتقول ان كل واحد فينا مميز , مينفعش حد يقولك انك مش ليك لازمة ولا معنى [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وان عقلك ده وخريطة عقلك مميزة لدرجة ان مفيش حد زيك او نسخة منك فى الكون كله وديه حقيقة بالدراسات والرياضيات والمعادلات مفيش حد بيفكر زيك او بيستوعب الحياة والكون بنفس طريقتك فى التفكير 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وقالت ان مفيش حاجة اسمها حد غبى 100% كل واحد فينا يقدر يعمل حاجات هو بس اللى يعرف يعملها بنجاح 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وكونك انك وصلت انك بقيت بتتوصف غبى , مش لانك غبى فعلا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ده لانك مش عارف تستخدم قدرات عقلك المهولة اللى ربنا حطها فيك  وتنظم طريقة تفكيرك وتستخرج من عقلك اقصى ما فيه وتوصل لنقطة او منطقة الذكاء فى عقلك 
[/FONT]
وهى من خلال شغلها مع الناس قدرت تثبت ده فعلا 

بتقول عدى عليها حالات من طلبة كانوا بيتوصفوا من اساتذتهم بأنهم قمة فى الغباء

من خلال جلساتها معاهم قدرت تستخرج من عقولهم طاقات هما نفسهم مكانوش عارفينها وكل واحد فيهم قدر ينجح فى مجال معين هو بس اللى يعرف يعمله 


[FONT=&quot](طبعا هى قالت ان فيه ناس عندهم مشاكل عقلية بيتولدوا بيها نتيجة لمشاكل فى الجينات او حادث اثناء الحمل)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن هى بتتكلم بشكل عام , وبتقول حتى دول اللى بيقولوا عليهم متخلفين لو قدرنا نطلع من عقلهم كل مواهبه هيقدروا يعملوا حاجات محدش غيرهم يعرف يعملها [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اوقات كتيرة بنفصل ما بين الجسد والنفس والروح للانسان وبنعتقد ان هما التلاته منفصلين عن بعض جوانا وان هما التلاتة مش بيأثروا فى بعض بشكل مباشر وده مش صحيح علميا 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]علميا طريقة تفكيرك لو كانت سلبية ممكن تأثر على جسدك بشكل مباشر وتسببلك امراض [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وده مش كلام وبس ده ابحاث علمية قالت ان من 87%- 95% من الامراض العصرية سببها طريقة التفكير واللى بيدور فى عقلك [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]بتقول ان كل انسان تقريبا بيفكر فى المتوسط حوالى 30000 فكرة فى اليوم الواحد 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لو كانت الافكار ديه افكار مسممة بتأثر بشكل مباشر على التفاعلات الكيميائية والهرمونية فى جسمك وبيبتدى المخ يبعت [/FONT]signals [FONT=&quot] او اشارات عصبية للجينات بتاعتك بتؤدى الى حدوث تغييرات جذرية فى الكيمياء بتاعت جسمك والبروتينات اللى جسمك بيصنعها 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وده بيؤدى فى النهاية لامراض كتيرة زى مثلا السكر , السرطان 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وقالت ان الخوف لوحده بيسبب عدد لانهائى من الامراض العضوية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعدم الغفران بيسبب ايضا عدد كبير من الامراض الجسدية وده 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مش كلام وخلاص , ده شغلها اصلا انها تثبت علميا ومعمليا العلاقة بين الخوف مثلا والامراض الجسدية 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]او عدم الغفران والكره والامراض الجسدية وهى وفريق الباحثين بتوعها قدروا يثبتوا ده فعلا عن طريق الابحاث اللى عملوها ,يعنى وصية الرب يسوع لينا بالغفران مش كلام وبس او مجرد وصايا وخلاص [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لا ده لانه عارف الصالح لينا لصحتنا العقلية وصحتنا الجسدية [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وبعد كده بتقول ان كل فكرة او مجموعة افكار انت بتخزنها فى عقلك نتيجة لاستقبالك لاحداث الحياة حواليك بطريقة معينة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ده بيكون جوه عقلك حاجة هى سمتها [/FONT]trees of thoughts [FONT=&quot]او اشجار التفكير واللى هى علميا اسمها [/FONT]neurons [FONT=&quot]او [/FONT]nerve cells [FONT=&quot]خلايا عصبية يعنى 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهى فعلا ورتنا [/FONT]slides [FONT=&quot] لصور لاشعة على مخ اشخاص حقيقين , المخ عبارة عن شبكات من الاشجار ديه 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والاشجار ديه هى الافكار بتاعتنا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والذكريات وطريقة رؤيتنا للامور 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبتقول يا اما انك بتكون بتزرع افكار جيدة وايجابية فى عقلك [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يا اما انك بتكون بتزرع افكار مسممة فى عقلك والاشجار ديه بتبقا اشجار من الافكار المسممة اللى مش بس بتأثر عليك انت [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انما بتأثر على اللى حواليك 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لان زى ما احنا قولنا ان الانسان منقدرش نفصل جسده ن نفسه عن روحه ( وانا عارفه فيه بعض الناس لاتؤمن بالروح وديه هتكلم فيها بعدين فى نقطة مهمه ) 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فكل انسان فينا كمان بيأثر على اللى حواليه 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهى شبهتها بال [/FONT]quantum physics [FONT=&quot] اللى فيها كل حاجة ليها علاقة بالتانية وكل حاجة بتأثر على غيرها ومفيش حاجة اسمها [/FONT]space / time dimension 

[FONT=&quot]فبتقول ان علميا فعلا افكارك بتأثر عليك وعلى اللى حواليك وعلى جيلك وعلى اربع اجيال قادمين كمان 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فلو كانت افكارك مسممة , هتسمم نفسك وهتسمم اللى حواليك وجيلك كله وجيل احفادك 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]علشان كده نقدر نفهم من الكتاب ليه الرب ركز اوى اوى على فكرة شركة المؤمنين مع بعض 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لانه عارف كويس انك لما بتكون فى بيئة من افكار سليمة الافكار ديه بتنمو من داخل المجموعة الصغيرة ديه علشان تأثر على المجتمع ككل مش عليهم بس وعلى جيلهم كمان والاجيال اللى بعدهم 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فأفكارك عامله زى الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية , مجالها وتأثيرها مش عقلك بس انما عقول اللى حواليك كمان[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ياتكون سبب سعادة ونجاح ليهم ياتكون سبب نكد ومرض ليهم [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مثلا عالم المانى , عمل ابحاث على ناس قتلوا قبل كده [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبالاشعة على ال [/FONT]frontal lobe [FONT=&quot]اللى هى الجزء الامامى من مخهم وجد ان كلهم بلا استثناء عندهم بقعة سودة كبيرة او غامقة فى الجزء الامامى من عقلهم 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فبيقول ان البقعة الغامقة ديه هى مجموعة الافكار المسممة اللى اتكونت فى عقلهم على فترات وادت فى النهاية انهم قتلوا [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وبتقول دكتور ليف , ان لما تشوف حد بيجرح وبيأذى حد تانى , ده نتيجة لان هو نفسه مجروح وتم اذيته بشكل كبير قبل كده ومقدرش يتحكم فى افكاره وفى الاشجار الفكرية فى عقله فأتكونت مجموعة اشجار مسممه من الافكار المسممة فى عقله ادت الى ان هو كمان بيأذى وبيجرح غيره [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]علشان كده هى بتقول ان كلنا مترابطين مع بعض بشكل اكبر بكتير من اللى انتو متخيلينه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وطريقة تفكيرك بتأثر على كل محيطك 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]نكمل بعدين فى نقطة مهمه عن الروح وعلاقة الانسان بالله . 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

بالنسبة لروح الانسان وعلاقته بالله 
دكتور ليف , بتقول من خلال ابحاثها قدرت علميا ( وعلى فكرة ابحاثها واخدة عليها جوايز كتير ) 
قدرت تقسم نشاط المخ الى 3 مستويات : الفا , بيتا , جاما
 
وبتقول ان جاما هى اعلى مستوى فكرى او عقلى وبيسموها ال wisdom zone او منطقة الحكمة 

فيها الانسان بيكون قمة فى الحكمة والذكاء والقدرة على حل المشكلات والذاكرة القوية كمان 

امته بقا الانسان بيقدر يوصل للمنطقة ديه ( جاما )
 لما بيكون على علاقة سليمة مع الله , بيوصلها عن طريق الايمان 
وهى عرفت ده منين ؟
من خلال ابحاثها على الناس اللى وصلوا بحسب تقسيمها للمنطقة جاما 
يعنى زى ما بيقول الكتاب المقدس رأس الحكمة مخافة الله 
يعنى عقلك مٌصمم انه يكون فى قمة الذكاء والحكمة والصحة 
بس علشان يكون كده , لازم ترجع للى عمله او خلقه بالابداع ده .


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

فيه مواضيع ما ينفعش نقراها و ننبهر! .. لازم نموت فوراً!! .. لي مشاركة بمشيئة السيد بكره إن أراد


----------



## Anas2 (19 مارس 2013)

الموضوع رائع جدا ككل مواضيعك عزيزتي روز  
واعجبني اسلوبك السلس في الشرح... العقل البشري يظل من اكثر الاحجيات والامور المعقد فهمها

يس بختلف مع الموضوع في نقطة مهمة:


Desert Rose قال:


> امته بقا الانسان بيقدر يوصل للمنطقة ديه ( جاما )
> لما بيكون على علاقة سليمة مع الله , بيوصلها عن طريق الايمان


ايمان ايه يا روز؟؟ الواقع يثبت عكس ذلك!! الغالبية العظمى من العلماء والعباقرة ملحدون,  نسبة التدين انخفضت بين العلماء من 27% عام 1914 إلى 7% عام 1998, ده نسبة العلماء الملحدين في امريكا بس حوالي 93%!! هذا غير ان معظم الدول المتطورة يتمركز فيها اعلى نسبة الحاد حسب  الاحصائيات الحديثة...
اي موضوع علمي بيكون ماشي حلو حتى ندخل الايمان والحاجات ده فبننزلق في مشاكل...

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> الموضوع رائع جدا ككل مواضيعك عزيزتي روز
> واعجبني اسلوبك السلس في الشرح... العقل البشري يظل من اكثر الاحجيات والامور المعقد فهمها
> 
> يس بختلف مع الموضوع في نقطة مهمة:
> ...




مرحبا عزيزى انس 
اشكرك على كلامك اللطيف جدا
طبعا احترم اختلافك معايا وطريقتك فى الاختلاف لانك مش بتشخصن الحوار وبتناقش الافكار 
لكن بالنسبة لكلامك ,اولا مش المقصود من كلامها ان الملحدين هيكونوا بالضرورة اغبياء او ان المؤمنين هيكونوا علماء كلهم 
لا طبعا فيه ملحدين قمة فى الذكاء والعلم والاختراع 
وهى فى الحقيقة مش بتتكلم على الذكاء الاكاديمى بس انت عارف ان الذكاء انواع كتيرة , جزء منه الاكاديمى 
انما هى بتتكلم اكتر على الحكمة والصحة العقلية وتناغم الانسان مع محيطه 
وده هى اثبتته علميا ولو مكانتش اثبتته مكنتش هصدقه ولا انقله 
فهى اصلا عالمة و دكتورة  وفى نفس الوقت مسيحية 

نيجى لنسبة الالحاد بين العلماء , طبعا فيه علماء ملحدين 
بس مش بهذا الشكل , انا كنت فاكرة زيك كده ان نسبة كبيرة من العلماء ملحدين , بس ديه طلعت اشاعات بيروجها ريتشارد دوكنز 
انما فعليا على ارض الواقع جوه الجامعات والمعاهد العلمية 
نسبة كبيرة من العلماء مسيحيين او على الاقل لا ينكروا وجود الله 
زى اينشتاين مثلا , عمره ما انكر وجود الله على فكرة مع انه مكانش مسيحى 
وممكن اجبلك لسته اسامى قد كده بأسماء علماء حاليين وسابقين وكلهم مسيحين 
وده كلام عالم الرياضيات فى جامعة اكسفورد جون لينوكس فى كتابه Has Science buried God 
مش كل اللى بتسمعه او بيقولو دوكنز حقيقى 
دوكنز قال معلومات مغلوطة قبل كده فى حاجات كتير 
بس الاعلام هو اللى عامل عليه الضجة ديه علشان هما عايزين الناس تفضل تصدقه 

بالنسبة للعلم لو رجعت لتاريخ العلم ( وده موجود فى كتاب لينوكس بردو ) هتلاقى ان تاريخ العلم والاكتشافات فى اساساها جزء كبير منها مسيحى 
عدد كبير من العلماء السابقين كانوا لاهوتيين اصلا وفيه منهم كانوا قٌسس فى كنائس وكانوا فى نفس الوقت علماء كيمياء وفيزياء وغيره 

طبعا كان فيه وقت كان فيه هجمة على العلماء فى اوروبا وتكفيرهم 
لكن كان بسبب بٌعد الناس عن  المسيحية الحقيقية مش العكس 

انت النسب ديه جبتها من التسعينات 
حاليا واحصائيا فعلا فى الالفينات عدد كبير من العلماء يا اما مسيحى يا اما يؤمن بوجود خالق ذكى وفيه طبعا ملحدين 
بس الاعلام مش هيقولك الكلام ده


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

هقولك على حاجة كمان يا انس 
علشان فيه خلط اوقات بيحصل بسبب كلام دوكنز ان الايمان المسيحى يؤدى الى تعطيل العلم 
وان الالحاد هو اساس الاكتشافات والعلم 
وده لام مغلوط بحسب العلماء انفسهم , هقولك على مقولة لميلفن كالفن وانت عارف طبعا انه حائز على جائزة نوبل فى ال Biochemistry 
بيقول 
As I try to discern the origin of that conviction , I seem to find it in a basic notion discovered 2000 or 3000 years ago , and enunciated first in the Western world by the ancient Hebrews , namely that the universe is governed by a single God .

 يعنى اختصار الكلام ان كالفن بيقول ان اصل العلم واللى دفع الانسان انه يحاول يكتشف الكون هو الايمان العبرى القديم بوجود خالق واحد للكون , يعنى الايمان ده هو اللى دفعهم لمحاولة اكتشاف الكون مش منعهم 

وزى مابيقول سى اس لويس وده عالم وباحث  مسيحى ايضا وكان استاذ كبير فى جامعة اكسفورد 
قال ان ايمان العلماء بأن فيه نظام معين وقوانين معينة للكون موضوع من عقل ٌمصمم ذكى هو اللى دفعهم لمحاولة اكتشاف الكون ده 
يعنى لو هما بيؤمنوا ان مفيش order او نظام ذكى فى الكون موضوع من مٌصمم وخالق ذكى مكانوش اصلا هيسعوا لاكتشاف الذكاء والتصميم الكونى ده 

وده لسته لعلماء سابقين كانوا مسيحيين وفيه منهم كانوا لاهوتيين 
باسكال , كيلبر , باباج , مندل , كيلفن , باستور , بويل , جاليليو 
وعلى فكرة مشكلة جاليليو مع الكنيسة محتاجة لاعادة قراءة لان تم تشويهها لتوصيل فكرة معينة للناس 

طبعا الموضوع مش عن الالحاد انما بس حبيت اوضح النقطة ديه 


​


----------



## Anas2 (19 مارس 2013)

روز يا حبيبتي انا مش بتبع كلام دوكينز او غيره بل وقائع ودراسات وادلة ملموسة..
http://www.stephenjaygould.org/ctrl/news/file002.html

  البلدان اللي بيحكم فيها الدين احنا شايفين حالتها  والغرب مش اطور اللي لما خرج من قبضة الدين وسلطة الكنيسة... بعرف بوجود علماء مسيحيين مثل وجود علماء مسلمين في التاريخ الاسلامي من ابن سينا والهيثم والرازي وغيرهم وكاحمد زويل حاليا.. لكني بتكلم على النسبة.. 
وانشتاين يا روز كان لاادري هو بنفسه قال " فكرة إله ذاتيّ هي فكرة صبيانيّة" فمن العبث الاستشهاد به.. علميا لا يمكن نفي وجود الخالق او اثباته ما يقوله العلم فقط اننا لنفسر الكون لا نحتاج لوجود الاله 
نقطة اخيرة يا روز الايمان ايا كان مسيحي هندوسي حتى, بيضارب بشكل ما مع الدين.. العلم يقتضي اخضاع كل شيء للفحص بينما الايمان يقضي بالتسليم وباشياء غير منطقية ضد العلم واحنا بنشوف مقاومة الدين لمظاهر العلم فالاسلام يقول من تمنطق تزندق ويكفر كل من ينادي باضرار بول البعير والذباب ودوران الارض حول الشمس.. والمسيحية لم تكن اقل منه يكفي محاكم التتفتيش والحرائم ضد علماء بلاش نقول جاليلو  فغيره كثيييييير مثل *جوردانو برونو.. هيباتيا وجون ويكليف* وغيرهم




> انما هى بتتكلم اكتر على الحكمة والصحة العقلية وتناغم الانسان مع محيطه


وانا بقرا الجزء ده افتكرت فورا  راحة بال المؤمن اللي بتكون اكثر وحتى بيكون سعيد اكثر من غير المؤمن لانه لا يعيش في شك دائم واي شي استصعب عليه هيقلك لحكمة لا يعرفها الا الله هكذا اراد الله.. الخ, فهو بيعيش بامان وثبات اكبر لكن هذا ليس دليل على تناغم عقليته وصحته العقلية الامر كسعادة الثمل التي لا تعني ان الصاحي على خطأ...

متابع الموضوع.. بس هو فيه تكملة ولا خلاص كده؟ اصلك شوقتيني للمزيد:new4:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

> روز يا حبيبتي انا مش بتبع كلام دوكينز او غيره بل وقائع ودراسات وادلة ملموسة..
> http://www.stephenjaygould.org/ctrl/news/file002.html


مش عارفه اللينك مش بيفتح معايا :fun_oops: 
  ا


> لبلدان اللي بيحكم فيها الدين احنا شايفين حالتها  والغرب مش اطور اللي لما خرج من قبضة الدين وسلطة الكنيسة... بعرف بوجود علماء مسيحيين مثل وجود علماء مسلمين في التاريخ الاسلامي من ابن سينا والهيثم والرازي وغيرهم وكاحمد زويل حاليا.. لكني بتكلم على النسبة..


عندك خلط يا أنس 
الغرب اتطور لما فصل الدين عن الدولة ( وده من اساس تعليم المسيح اعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله )  لما خرج من سلطة ديانة ومؤسسة سموها هما مسيحية لكنها بعيدة عن تعليم المسيح والكتاب المقدس 
انا مش بنكر محاكم التفتيش ومحاكمة العلماء وتكفيرهم 
ديه حصلت فعلا , لكنها مش ليها اساس او سند او اى شرعية من الكتاب المقدس 
وانت عارف ان اى فكر او اى عقيدة مش بحكم عليها بس من تابعيها انما بحكم عليها من النصوص الاصلية واساس الايمان بتاعها 
وزى ماقالت وفاء سلطان ان اصلاح الانسان المسيحى بيكون برجوعه للكتاب المقدس والايمان السليم او التعليم السليم 
اما البٌعد عن تعليم الكتاب السليم هو اللى بيؤدى الى اللى حصل فى اوروبا فى موضوع محاكم التفتيش وغيره 
افتكر احنا كان لينا مناقشة طويلة على الخاص فى الموضوع ده :t17:
ابن الهيثم والرازى وغيرهم على حد علمى كانوا اصلا علماء من الاول 

وكلامى عن العلماء المسيحيين مش محاولة منى لاضفاء صبغة علمية على الكتاب المقدس كأنه كتاب فيزياء او احياء 
لان ده مش صحيح الكتاب المقدس مش محتاج يكون كده لانه ببساطة مجاله مجال مختلف تماما عن مجال العلم 
مش بيتعارض مع العلم ولا ضده , لكنه مجال مختلف 
هو بيحكى قصة الله مع الانسان و خلاص الانسان 
لا هو كتاب تاريخ ولا كتاب كيمياء ولا يجب تحميله اكتر من مجاله 
اللى ربنا قصده ليه 
علشان بس متفتكرش اننا هنتدروش كلنا , ونحمل الكتاب نظريات علمية ورياضية اكتر مما يحتمل 
انا بس بحاول استبعد فكرة ان الايمان المسيحى بيمنع العلم او التساؤل 



> وانشتاين يا روز كان لاادري هو بنفسه قال " فكرة إله ذاتيّ هي فكرة صبيانيّة" فمن العبث الاستشهاد به.


بالظبط وده مش بيتعارض مع كلامى 
اساس ايمان اينشتاين  ( على حسب ما قريت عنه ) ان فيه خالق لكنه لايؤمن بخالق او اله ذاتى زى ما انت قولت او اله شخصى 
بمعنى انه يؤمن ان فيه خالق فعلا لكنه مش شخص وليه شخصية نعرف نتعامل معاه ونتكلم معاه زى ما احنا بنؤمن 
يعنى تقدر تقول انه ان بيؤمن ب impersonal God والمسيحية بتؤمن ب Personal God اله ذاتى شخصى , ليه شخصية نقدر نكون  فى علاقة شخصية معاه 




> . علميا لا يمكن نفي وجود الخالق او اثباته ما يقوله العلم فقط اننا لنفسر الكون لا نحتاج لوجود الاله


كلامك مظبوط على فكرة , انا دايما اقول ان الايمان اختبار شخصى 
لو حاولت تدور على الله فى المعامل ممكن تتوه 
لان العلم مجالاته كتيرة وفيه اشياء متضاربه وده بينفى وده بيثبت 
اما الله فتختبره شخصيا وديه حاجة مفيش حد يقدر يعملها للتانى ديه تجربة شخصية 
وده اللى قاله الكتاب " ليس احد يقدر  ان يقول  يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس " 
يعنى الحكاية مش محتاجة دراسة بس انما محتاجة كمان اقناع من الروح القدس وديه حاجة انا اختبرتها شخصيا 

بس ده مش معناه ان الله لم يعلن عن نفسه فى الكون وفى الطبيعة زى ما قال العالم الكبير فرانسيس باكون اللى بيعتبروه اب للعلم الحديث 
قال 
God has provided us with two books the book of Nature and the Bible "
يعنى ربنا ادانا كتابين بيتكلموا عنه الكتاب المقدس وكتاب الطبيعة 


​


> نقطة اخيرة يا روز الايمان ايا كان مسيحي هندوسي حتى, بيضارب بشكل ما مع الدين.. العلم يقتضي اخضاع كل شيء للفحص بينما الايمان يقضي بالتسليم وباشياء غير منطقية ضد العلم واحنا بنشوف مقاومة الدين لمظاهر العلم فالاسلام يقول من تمنطق تزندق ويكفر كل من ينادي باضرار بول البعير والذباب ودوران الارض حول الشمس.. والمسيحية لم تكن اقل منه يكفي محاكم التتفتيش والحرائم ضد علماء بلاش نقول جاليلو  فغيره كثيييييير مثل *جوردانو برونو.. هيباتيا وجون ويكليف* وغيرهم
> 
> 
> وانا بقرا الجزء ده افتكرت فورا  راحة بال المؤمن اللي بتكون اكثر وحتى بيكون سعيد اكثر من غير المؤمن لانه لا يعيش في شك دائم واي شي استصعب عليه هيقلك لحكمة لا يعرفها الا الله هكذا اراد الله.. الخ, فهو بيعيش بامان وثبات اكبر لكن هذا ليس دليل على تناغم عقليته وصحته العقلية الامر كسعادة الثمل التي لا تعني ان الصاحي على خطأ...
> ...


لا , مفيش ايمان من غير شك 
انت بردو عندك خلط , بتخلط بين الايمان المسيحى وكل العقائد التانية فى الدنيا 
او بتحط الايمان المسيحى فى سلة واحدة مع الكل , وده انا متفهماه لانك عمرك ما جربت تكون مسيحى قبل كده وتفهم عقلية الانسان المسيحى الحقيقى ماشية ازاى 

مفيش انسان مسيحى حقيقى مش بيشك ويسأل ومفيش حاجة تمنعه انه يعمل كده 
ربنا نفسه مش بيمنعه , لان الرب بيقول فى الكتاب هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب 
يعنى تعالوا نتناقش 
وفيه ناس فى الكتاب المقدس  من رجال الله والانبياء فى الكتاب شكوا فى الله , وسألوه 
واحد قاله لماذا تنسانى يارب كل النسيان . ولماذا تختفى فى ازمنة الضيق ؟
بيشك ويسأل , ويتحاجج ويتناقش مع الله , يوحنا المعمدان شك فى المسيح ورا سأله , انت هو الاتى  ام ننتظر اخر 
ده اللى كان بيبشر بالمسيح قبل كده , دلوقتى  بيسأله انت هو المسيح ولا نستنى واحد تانى ؟ 
المسيح بعد ما رد على سؤاله , مقالش عليه ده مجنون وغبى علشان سأل السؤال ده , ده قال عليه بعدها على طول انه اعظم المولودين من النساء 
 ومفيش حاجة فى الكتاب بتقوله لازم تصدق غصب عنك 
عندنا قصة ايوب , سأل الله واتناقش معاه مناقشات طويله والله مقالوش انت ايه اللى بتقوله ده ؟ وازاى اصلا تسأل؟
كان عنده اسئلة وشكوك راح بيها لربنا نفسه 
الاجابة الوحيدة اللى قدرت تنقذ ايوب من شكوكة مش الاجابات العلمية 
انما حضور الله ذاته , علشان كده قال ايوب للرب فى الاخر " بسمع الاذن سمعت عنك والان رأتك عينى " 
علشان كده بقولك الايمان اختبار شخصى لكل شخص لوحده 
ولا يعنى ابدا غياب العقل , لان مفيش حاجة فى الكتاب تدعوا لتغييب العقل 
والايمان اللى مش بيكون فيه اوقات شك ابدا , يبقا ايمان ميت 
مش ايمان اصلا ممكن تسميها حالة اغماء او عقل مٌغيب 

لا الموضوع ليه تكملة :new4:


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 مارس 2013)

*..*

*حديثهآ فعلاً مميز وممتع يآ روزآ *
بآلتأكيد ، آلإنسآن مآ هو إلآ معآدلة مكونة من جسد ونفس وروح
وهتختل طبيعته لو متغير منهم إختل أىً كآن
وعند آلمشآكل .. آلإكتفآء بإرضآء أوعلآج أى منهم منفرد ..  مش حل


*لو هنتكلم عن آلروح بشكل خآص* ،
 فسموهآ وتوآزنهآ هو إللى بيحصر مشكلة "* آلأنآ* "إللى بتزيد بإطلآق آلعنآن للجسد وآلنفس ورآء مشتهيآتهم ورغبآتهم 
وآلسمو دآ هو إللى بتركـ آلإنسآن فى حآلة سلآم وتكيف مع نفسه ومع آلمحيطين بيه 

خصوصاً فى آلمسيحية حكمة ربنآ وتدخله بتكون فى نطآق لآ يتنآفى مع حرية آلإنسآن وكونه مُخير 
فتنتج آلثقة فى علآقتهم كتوثيق ليهآ ، مش عآمل لتخفيف مسئولية آلإنسآن أو لـ رفآهيته


*منتظرة آلبقية .. *



*.**.*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> *حديثهآ فعلاً مميز وممتع يآ روزآ *
> بآلتأكيد ، آلإنسآن مآ هو إلآ معآدلة مكونة من جسد ونفس وروح
> ...



ميرسى يا ايمليا ياتوأمتى على توضيحك نقطة مهمه 
وان علاقة روح الانسان بربنا هى اللى بتخفف وتحد من ( الانا ) وتخليه يوصل لل sublimation او التسامى 
مثلا عمرنا ما هنوصل لتحقيق محبة الاعداء ( وصية المسيح ) بدون التسامى ده اللى مش بيكون لا من خلال تدريبات ولا تقويمات نفسية 
لكن الامكانية الوحيدة فعليا للوصول للمستوى ده , هو علاقة شخصية مع الرب يسوع المسيح .


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومتابع 

وبالنسبة للايه : كما شعر فى نفسه هكذا هو

نعم دة صحيح زى ما قالت الدكتورة وبرضو فى حاجات تانية كتير 

اكتشف العلماء ان بعيدا عن خلايا المخ ان فى شىء فى الذرة بصراحة مش فاكر بالظبط بيتحرك بطريقة عشوائية واستكشفوا بعد كدة انه بيتحرك من العقل اللا واعى من الانسان ودة فى كل حاجة فى الكون 

يعنى نقدر نتحكم فى كل حاجة طبعا بجعل كل حاجة واعية فى حياتنا لازم نصلى بوعى عالى علشان نرفع من تردداتنا ومن وعينا ومن طاقتنا  

ولكن مش من المفروض ان الانسان يصلى علشان يرفع وعيه لا بالعكس انت بترفع وعيك تقربا لله زى ما قال العالم الى مش فاكر اسمو هههههه بحثنا عن العلم بعد ان عرفنا ان هناك خالق للكون فزدنا من عملنا لكى نستكشف ... شىء بهذا المعنى !!

الكون مترابط  العقل الكونى فى الانسان والانسان فى العقل الكونى احنا اكبر مما نتصور وبالفعل زى ما قالت الدكتورة مفيش حد غبى لان الذكاء انواع ومفيش انسان بيكون خالى من احد الانواع 

تقريبا كل انسان يمتلك من نوع الى نوعين منهم و ابرزهم وليس اساسهم هو الذكاء الاكاديمى  

موضوع مفيد شكرا ومتابع


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع ومتابع
> 
> وبالنسبة للايه : كما شعر فى نفسه هكذا هو
> 
> ...



ميرسى على كلامك الجميل ومتابعتك 
وبالنسبة للاية هى مقالتهاش فى الندوة  انا بس ربطتها بالموضوع , الاية ديه انا بحبها من زمان وحاسة ان فيها معانى كبيرة جدا , والندوة ديه وضحتلى احساسى 

انا فعلا سمعت عن اللى انت قولته بس بردو مش فاكراه بالظبط :t33::t33:
وهى قالت نفس الكلام وشبهتها بال quantum physics اننا كلنا بنأثر فى بعض بطريقة اكتر من تخيلنا 

اشكرك على متابعتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> *ابن الهيثم والرازى وغيرهم على حد علمى كانوا اصلا علماء من الاول *



*لا يوجد أحد أتولد من بطن أمه عالم ..!!*​*على سبيل المثال أبن الهيثم عالم عربى مسلم *​*أى أن ثقافته ودينه وخلفياته كلها أسلامية*​*وله** نظريته المعروفة التي أصبحت أساس علم البصريات وهى ان العين تتمكن من الرؤية بانبعاث أشعة من الأجسام باتجاهها مخالفا بذلك العالم اليوناني بطليموس الذي قال ان العين تخرج أشعة باتجاه الاجسام للتتمكن من رؤيتها*​*وسؤالى موجه للعالمة " كارولين ليف " *​*أين تقع منطقة ( جاما ) عند أبن الهيثم ؟*​*وأيضاُ العالم المصرى الفذ المسلم وهو دكتور " أحمد زويل "*​*نسأل العالمة الأمريكية ..أين تقع منطقة ( جاما ) عند دكتور زويل ؟*​*هل أجرت **" كارولين ليف " **أبحاثها*​*وتجاربها على مختلف ثقافات وديانات البشر  *​*يابانى – صينى – روسى - عربى ....ألخ ألخ*​*حتى تقطع الشك باليقين حول منطقة ( جاما ) ؟!!*​ ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

يا جماعة برجاء عمل فوكس على كلمة "حكمة" هناك فارق (ضخم) بين (الحكمة) و(الذكاء) .. فالثاني معلول الاول .. لا يوجد حكمة بدون ذكاء .. ولكن من الممكن وجود ذكاء ينقصه الحكمة .


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> يا جماعة برجاء عمل فوكس على كلمة "حكمة" هناك فارق (ضخم) بين (الحكمة) و(الذكاء) .. فالثاني معلول الاول .. لا يوجد حكمة بدون ذكاء .. ولكن من الممكن وجود ذكاء ينقصه الحكمة .



اشكرك ياطارق على التوضيح لانه مكتوب فى الموضوع اصلا 
اسمها wisdom zone منطقة الحكمة 
يعنى الست لم تحصرها اصلا فى الذكاء الاكاديمى المعملى 
والذكاء عموما ليه انواع كتير جدا 
بس هى مكانتش بتتكلم عن الذكاء الاكاديمى 
ولا قالت ولا انكرت ان الناس الغير مسيحيين مش بيكون فيه منهم علماء واذكياء ولا قالت ان كل الغير مسيحيين اغبياء مثلا وانا قولت الكلام ده فعلا فى ردى على انس 
وخلوا بالكو انها قالت اللى ليه علاقة سليمة مع الله 
ممكن يكون مسيحى بس علاقته مش سليمة مع الله 

بالنسبة لمجال ابحاثها فهى عندها فريق بحثى كبير جدا وعملت ابحاثها على انماط واشكل وجنسيات كتير جدا من البشر 
وهى بتسافر فى كل حته فى العالم 

اتمنى تكون النقطة ديه وضحت علشان نكمل الموضوع 
لان الهدف اننا نتغلب على الافكار السلبية فى عقلنا


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

المقارنة بين (الحكمة) و (الذكاء)، تشبه إلى حد بعيد بين (الروح القدس) و (الضمير)، فالضمير من الممكن أن يخدع الإنسان كمثلاً دكتور نسا ضميره يدفعه أن يقوم بعملية ترقيع لغشاء بكارة فتاة زنت لمجرد أنها (صعبت) عليه أو عاوز( يستر) عليها، او مدرس (ضميره) يسمحله أن يغشش تلاميذة لانهم غلابة و صعبانين عليه، أو انه ياخد فلوس من اولياء امورهم بحجة ان مرتبه زهيد .. لكن الروح القدس لن يفعل ذلك !!

لأن الحكمة من فوق، الحرامي ممكن يستخدم (ذكائه) في التخطيط لسرقة دون ان يترك دليل خلفه، لكن لو هو إنسان (حكيم) لن يسرق من الأصل!


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

فعلا كلامكم صحيح جدا 

و ارجو ان تقبلو كلامى 

الانسان لما بيزيد تواصله مع العقل الكونى عبر التأمل والانسجام والوصول الى حالة الفا (حالة تفهم بمعنى الشرود الذهنى الواعى ) ويزيد من ايمانه و اتصاله مع الله فى عمل الخير او اى شىء كويس او حتى فى الصلاة ايا كانت الديانة بيحاول يرضى الله و بيبكت نفسو من الداخل دة بيزيد من حكمته ليس من الشرط يكون مسيحى  ولكن الروحانية فى المسيحية اعلى مما يودى الى الاتصال بالعقل الكونى الى بيدى الى المعرفة والتأمل فى الكتاب المقدس اكثر الى بيرفعنا وبيرفع من شاننا واخلاقنا وتصرفاتنا 

!! كلامى غريب يمكن بس ارجو انكم تقبلوه


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> فعلا كلامكم صحيح جدا
> 
> و ارجو ان تقبلو كلامى
> 
> ...



بالعكس كلامك صحيح 
الروحانية موجودة والاتصال بالله موجود لاى انسان صادق فى طلبه للاتصال بالله ومعرفته بغض النظر عن الديانة 
زى رابعة العدوية مثلا 
الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان الله أمين لايقد ان يٌنكر نفسه 
فالله بيعلن نفسه روحيا لكل انسان صادق فى طلبه 
لكن احنا نؤمن كمسيحيين ان الاعلان الكامل لله الحقيقى هو فى الكتاب المقدس وفى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح اللى هو الطريق والحق والحياة 
وان الرب يسوع هو السبيل الوحيد للوصول الكامل لله الاب 
لكن ده مش معناه ان الله مٌحتجب عن باقى البشر ولا يعلن نفسه ليهم بكل الطرق الى ان يصلوا للاعلان الكامل فى الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وبتقول ان جاما هى اعلى مستوى فكرى او عقلى وبيسموها ال wisdom zone او منطقة الحكمة
> فيها الانسان بيكون قمة فى الحكمة والذكاء والقدرة على حل المشكلات والذاكرة القوية كمان
> امته بقا الانسان بيقدر يوصل للمنطقة ديه ( جاما )
> لما بيكون على علاقة سليمة مع الله , بيوصلها عن طريق الايمان
> ...


*أصل سؤالى كان هنا *
*عن أى أيمان هى تتحدث ؟!!!*
*هل حصرت الأيمان المسيحى فقط ؟؟؟*
*إذن سيكون أى شخص ( ملحد - لا دينى - مسلم - هندوسى ..ألخ ألخ )*
*لديه حكمة وذكاء يقتلع نظرية جاما من جذورها *
*والأمثلة موجودة بوفرة*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أصل سؤالى كان هنا *
> *عن أى أيمان هى تتحدث ؟!!!*
> *هل حصرت الأيمان المسيحى فقط ؟؟؟*
> *إذن سيكون أى شخص ( ملحد - لا دينى - مسلم - هندوسى ..ألخ ألخ )*
> ...



الإيمان المسيحي فقط هو من يحوي (الحكمة) - بتعريف الالف واللام - يا عبود .. و الموضوع ابعد من مجرد نظريات وأبحاث علمية التي تكشف النذر القليل من عطية الله للبشر الا وهي (الحكمة) !!
حتى أن الوحي يقول على لسان ايوب البار بصيغة استنكارية تبيانيه لعدم قدرته - ايوب - معرفة مصدرها لانها من الله، فيقول له :«أما الحكمة فمن أين توجد وأين هو مكان الفهم؟" وايضاً "فمن أين تأتي الحكمة وأين هو مكان الفهم.", ويبين لنا الكتاب ما هي الحكمة التي من فوق بقوله : "وأما الحكمة التي من فوق فهي أولا طاهرة، ثم مسالمة، مترفقة، مذعنة، مملوة رحمة وأثمارا صالحة، عديمة الريب والرياء" ) (يع 3: 17)* فهل إبن الهيثم أو زويل لديهم هذه الحكمة؟*

فالحكمة لا تحل محل الذكاء .. او هي الناتج الطبيعي للذكاء .. بل هي مضاعفة الفهم "ويعلن لك خفيات الحكمة! إنها مضاعفة الفهم"  (ايوب 11: 6)


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا طارق انك ذكرت الاية من رسالة يعقوب  انا كنت لسه هرد بيها وقبلها بيقول 
"ليست هذة الحكمة نازلة من فوق بل هى ارضية , نفسانية , شيطانية " 

يعنى هو فى الجزء ده بيفرق بين نوعين من الحكمة , حكمة سماوية جاية من عند ابو الانوار وحكمة (وهو لم ينكر انها حكمة ) شيطانية نفسانية ارضية ليس لها علاقة بالرب يسوع 

وزى ما انت قولت انها الحكمة بال ال 
زى ما الرب يسوع هو الطريق , وليس طريق 
فيه طرق كتير بس الرب يسوع هو الطريق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> * فهل إبن الهيثم أو زويل لديهم هذه الحكمة؟*


*معرفش اذا كان عندهم وألا لأ ...*
*قيل أنهم ( علماء أصلاً ) فمفهمتش أصلاً دى ازاى *
*سؤالى كان يتعلق بمنطقة جاما التى تتعلق بالأيمان*
*أى أيمان هو ؟؟؟؟*
*هذا هو سؤالى*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

الكتاب بيقول سر الرب لخائفيه وعهده لتعليمهم 
فيه حكمة اكتر من كده ؟ حد يعرف اسرار خالق الكون ؟
لكنه مستعد انه يعلنها للانسان اللى بيدور عليه والاعلان الكامل فى الرب يسوع المسيح 
واحنا بالفعل ردينا على موضوع اى ايمان




> بالعكس كلامك صحيح
> الروحانية موجودة والاتصال بالله موجود لاى انسان صادق فى طلبه للاتصال بالله ومعرفته بغض النظر عن الديانة
> زى رابعة العدوية مثلا
> الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان الله أمين لايقد ان يٌنكر نفسه
> ...



اتمنى ان تكون النقطة ديه وضحت كده


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معرفش اذا كان عندهم وألا لأ ...*
> *قيل أنهم ( علماء أصلاً ) فمفهمتش أصلاً دى ازاى *
> *سؤالى كان يتعلق بمنطقة جاما التى تتعلق بالأيمان*
> *أى أيمان هو ؟؟؟؟*
> *هذا هو سؤالى*​



يعني يا عبود .. عالمة .. ومسيحية .. وبتربط بين العلم والإيمان .. يعني هتتكلم عن إيمان قبائل الهونولولو  .. المعنى في بطن الشاعر .. كمان هي (روز) ذكرت عدة ايات تتحدث فيها عن (هذا الإيمان) .. ولا هي كانت آيات من القرآن ولا ايه ؟ !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> يعني يا عبود .*. عالمة .. ومسيحية *.. وبتربط بين العلم والإيمان .. يعني هتتكلم عن إيمان قبائل الهونولولو  .. المعنى في بطن الشاعر .. كمان هي (روز) ذكرت عدة ايات تتحدث فيها عن (هذا الإيمان) .. ولا هي كانت آيات من القرآن ولا ايه ؟ !


*بالظبط ....هو دة اللى باتكلم عليه*
*وكنت عايزه بصيغة مباشرة *
*الأساس والقاعدة هى الأيمان المسيحى وبُنى عليها بحث علمى*
*شكراً ....*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالظبط ....هو دة اللى باتكلم عليه*
> *وكنت عايزه بصيغة مباشرة *
> *الأساس والقاعدة هى الأيمان المسيحى وبُنى عليها بحث علمى*
> *شكراً ....*​



بل أعتقد ان بحثها العلمي هو من أخذها للايمان المسيحي في هذا المضمار .. حتى لو كانت تعتنقه منذ البدء .. هؤلاء (العلماء)  يجردون انفسهم من اية ميول او عقائد في بحوثهم .


----------



## چاكس (19 مارس 2013)

*انا سعيد جدا باللى بقرأه من المتحاورين هنا .. و احب اعبر لهم عن اعجابى بالاسلوب السهل الهادئ فى الحوار .. دى اول حاجة 

تانى حاجة .. كلام دكتور ليف .. عجبنى كتير و انا مقتنع ( مش مصدق ) ان نسبة كبيرة من كلامها 90 % صح .. * *

تسلمى اخت روز على نقل الكلام الجميل ده .*


----------



## Strident (19 مارس 2013)

امممم.....مبدئياً هو الموضوع طلع في ناحية غير اللي انا كنت متوقعها خالص...

عاجبني حماسك في الفكرة يا ديزي...

بس فيه كام نقطة كده الست افترضتهم....والحاجة الوحيدة اللي تشفع انك قلتي واخدة جوايز وكده فانا مفترض انك جبتي بس المختصر المفيد...

بس مبدئياً...كواحد درس في الذكاء الصناعي Artificial Intelligence.....فيه فرع منها اسمه Cognitive AI

ودي هدفها تقليد تفكير الإنسان.....(مش مهم الاهداف الهندسية والاستخدامات دلوقتي)

فخدنا فيها الneurones والneural networks وبتشتغل ازاي...

انا موافق جداً على حكاية ان توصيلات مخ كل بني ادم مختلفة...ودي بتخليه مختلف...


- حتة الروح والجسد والنفس مش مفصولين....يعني معلش...احب اسأل الدكتورة كارولين حست بوجود الروح فيزيائياً إزاي؟
ده العالم حفي ومشكلته ان مفيش اي physical effect عشان ننسبه حتى للروح....

- بمعرفتي المحدودة عن الneurones....انا بصراحة لما قالت شجر وافكار مسممة وبتاع قلت الست عاملة ****phor...
بس دي طلعت بتتكلم عليها حرفياً.....والكﻻم معرفش مش راكب معايا اوي...

بمعنى...الفكرة، في المخ زيها زي اي كمبيوتر....عبارة عن نبضات واشارات كهربية....والاشارات بتتنقل من نيورون للتاني حسب افكار معينة....المهم انه اياً كانت الافكار دي ايه...في الاخر هي مجرد اشارات كهربية...

حتة الحالة النفسية تأثر ع الجسم....يمكن...ولو اني ماظنش انها فظيعة للدرجة اللي بتوصفها الدكتورة كارولين...لكن ماشي...

بس حتة الإعجاز العلمي دي وان مش مجرد وصية...امممم...مش عارف....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

*مأخذى على هذا البحث ( العلمى ) هو هذه النقطة *​



Desert Rose قال:


> وبتقول ان جاما هى اعلى مستوى فكرى او عقلى
> امته بقا الانسان بيقدر يوصل للمنطقة ديه ( جاما )
> لما بيكون على علاقة سليمة مع الله , بيوصلها عن طريق الايمان


*لا حظ معى لفظة ( علاقة سليمة مع الله ) – عن طريق الأيمان *
*وأنت ياطارق بتقول *​


REDEMPTION قال:


> بل أعتقد ان بحثها العلمي هو من أخذها للايمان المسيحي في هذا المضمار .. حتى لو كانت تعتنقه منذ البدء .. هؤلاء (العلماء) *يجردون انفسهم من اية ميول او عقائد في بحوثهم* .



*أذن على حد تعبيرك ووصفك أنت المفترض أن هذه العالمة لم* *تحدد لنا** عن أى ( إله ) تتحدث ..!!* 
*عند المسيحيين – اليهود – المسلمين – البوذيين – الهندوس ..ألخ ألخ ؟؟* 
*فكل من هؤلاء يرى الله بطريقته والكل يقول أنه الأله الحقيقى* 
*والكل عنده طريق الأيمان هذا وعنده نصوصه وعنده أدلته * 
*المفترض هكذا **لو تجردت العالمة فعلا من أية ميول كما تقول* 
*(( لاحظ معى أيضاً أن صاحبة الموضوع ضربت مثلاً بـ " رابعة العدوية " ))* 
*هذه نقطة ...* 
*النقطة الثانية** : على أى أساس حددت العالمة لفظة ( علاقة سليمة ) * 
*كيف حكمت بسلامة هذه العلاقة ؟!!!* 
*على أساس الظواهر ( صلاة – صوم – عبادات – خلوة ...ألخ ألخ ) ؟؟* 
*وهذه الظواهر ( قد ) تكون خدّاعة فليس كل مصلى أو صائم على علاقة سليمة بالله !!* 
*لأننا لا نعرف ماذا يفعل عندما يُغلق بابه عليه * 
*الذى يحكم** على سلامة هذه العلاقة هو " الله " نفسه * 
*والله لا يُقاس فى المعامل ...كذلك الأيمان *​ 
*ننظر للجزء الثانى من الأقتباس يقول *​


> وهى عرفت ده منين ؟
> من خلال ابحاثها على الناس اللى وصلوا بحسب تقسيمها للمنطقة جاما ​



*تمام التمام ...هى عرفت منين فعلاً ؟؟* *نأتى للتبرير أو الشرح *​


> يعنى زى ما بيقول الكتاب المقدس رأس الحكمة مخافة الله
> يعنى عقلك مٌصمم انه يكون فى قمة الذكاء والحكمة والصحة
> بس علشان يكون كده , لازم ترجع للى عمله او خلقه بالابداع ده .​



*فلم يتضح لى على وجه الدقة ما إذا كان هذا هو رأى العالمة صاحبة البحث* *العلمى* *أو هو رأى صاحبة الموضوع !!* 
*السؤال مرة أخرى** : كيف تُعَرِفْ منطقة ( جاما ) *​
*( العلاقة السليمة مع الله )* *هل هناك من يستطيع أن يُحدد سلامة العلاقة هذه سوى الله نفسه ؟!*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مأخذى على هذا البحث ( العلمى ) هو هذه النقطة *​
> 
> *لا حظ معى لفظة ( علاقة سليمة مع الله ) – عن طريق الأيمان *
> *وأنت ياطارق بتقول *
> ...



 ويل لنا !! إن لم نتبين سلامة العلاقة مع الله فجميعنا هالكون لا محالة !!! أو عن ماذا كان يتحدث الكتاب المقدس في صفحاته السبعة الاف او يزيد؟!!!


بل إسمح لي يا صديق الغالي أن أبّين لك مغزى كلامي بشكل أوضح وأقول أن في قولي السابق قلت: بل أنني أعتقد أن بحثها العلمي هو من أخذها إلى الايمان المسيحي (نقطة) لا يُعني على الاطلاق أن البحث المُقدم من العزيزة (روز) و الذي نقلته عن العالمة سالفة الذكر هو (مسودة) له .. بل هو النتيجة النهائية لما توصلت إليه !! وطبيعي ان تكون النتيجة النهائية لبحثها العلمي تنصب في الايمان المسيحي ! .. لأن هذا ما قادها إليه البحث العلمي بحسب إعتقادي !!

كمن كان يبحث عن اثار الاولين .. فقاده بحثه لتوثيق ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس تاريخياً عن جغرافيته .. فطبيعي ان يكون كتابه القادم "الاثار و صدق الكتاب المُقدس" .. فهل نتهمه بأن بحثه في بدايته كان يحركه ميوله العقائدية ؟! .. بالطبع كلا .!

سلامة العلاقة تنبع من سلامة الإيمان .. وسلامة الإيمان تنبع من سلامة العقيدة .. وسلامة العقيدة تنبع من توافقها مع العقل والقيم الإنسانية و التغيير الجذري الذي يطرأ على معتنقيها يصاحبها أحياناً براهين فوق الطبيعة .

لو لم نعرف اننا على علاقة سليمة مع الله .. ينبغي لنا فوراً أن نعتنق الإلحاد (!!) .. العلاقة السليمة مع الله تتجلى بوضوح في كل دقائق حياتك .. كل دقائق حياتك بمعنى الكلمة .. والطريق الوحيد لإقامة هذه العلاقة هو الكتاب المقدس .. والكتاب المقدس يشرح لنا (بإسهاب) كيف تكون لنا علاقة حقيقية سليمة مع الله .


----------



## Anas2 (19 مارس 2013)

> مش عارفه اللينك مش بيفتح معايا :fun_oops:


ليه؟؟ ماهو بيفتح عندي:smil13:
هو لينيك حول احصائيات بعدد العلماء الدينيين والملحدين



> انا مش بنكر محاكم التفتيش ومحاكمة العلماء وتكفيرهم
> ديه حصلت فعلا , لكنها مش ليها اساس او سند او اى شرعية من الكتاب المقدس
> وانت عارف ان اى فكر او اى عقيدة مش بحكم عليها بس من تابعيها انما بحكم عليها من النصوص الاصلية واساس الايمان بتاعها
> 
> ...


نفس الكلام عند كل الدينيين  ان العنف ومقاومة العلماء وكل شيء سيء هو بسبب البعد عن الكتاب والايمان الحقيقي مع ان كل ذلك يكون بسبب الدفاع عن الايمان!!
السند يا روز هو مخالفة هؤلاء العلماء لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس كما كانوا يفهمونه وقتها... لذلك لا يمكن الفصل بين الامرين.. 



> افتكر احنا كان لينا مناقشة طويلة على الخاص فى الموضوع ده


صحيح بس انا من النوع اللي بينسحب من النقاش عندما لا يقتنع:t33:
النقاش ليس بالضرورة يؤدي الى الاقتناع هو فقط تزويد لمعلومات وخبرة الطرفين.. والانسان بيستفيذ من المخالف اكثر من اللي يبشبه.. لذلك سعيد بالنقاش معك والاستفادة منك 



> ابن الهيثم والرازى وغيرهم على حد علمى كانوا اصلا علماء من الاول


كيف علماء من الاول مش فاهم؟؟ مش كانوا مسلمين ولا ايه؟؟؟؟ حتى اذا لم يكونوا عرب كما يدعي البعض فهم مسلمين ونظرياتهم وكتابتهم كلها لها صبغة اسلامية!! 




>





> لا , مفيش ايمان من غير شك
> انت بردو عندك خلط , بتخلط بين الايمان المسيحى وكل العقائد التانية فى الدنيا
> او بتحط الايمان المسيحى فى سلة واحدة مع الكل , وده انا متفهماه لانك عمرك  ما جربت تكون مسيحى قبل كده وتفهم عقلية الانسان المسيحى الحقيقى ماشية  ازاى
> 
> مفيش انسان مسيحى حقيقى مش بيشك ويسأل ومفيش حاجة تمنعه انه يعمل كده


يا روز اتباع كل ديانة يرونها مميزة عن باقي الديانات!! مش هيشوفوها مثل البقية.. وده العادي!! كلامك ده كان قالهولي واحد بوذي تناقشت معه قبل مدة.. ان لا اضع البوذية في كفة واحدة مع باقي الديانات ولما اختبر اكون بوذي هبقى افهم روعة البوذية.. الخ

 مشكلة اي ايمان انك لازم تسلم بامور قد تتعارض مع العلم والمنطق تحت مسمى معجزات مثل ولادة المسيح مثلا من عذراء او تحول الماء لخمر وغير ذلك التي تدخل تحت بنذ الايمان وتعارض مع العلم ويمكن لتساؤل ان يُعتبر خطية احيانا مثل ما انا فهمت من الاية ده:  "* اِفْعَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِلاَ دَمْدَمَةٍ وَلاَ مُجَادَلَةٍ* "



REDEMPTION قال:


> ويبين لنا الكتاب ما هي الحكمة التي من فوق بقوله : "وأما الحكمة التي من  فوق فهي أولا طاهرة، ثم مسالمة، مترفقة، مذعنة، مملوة رحمة وأثمارا صالحة،  عديمة الريب والرياء" ) (يع 3: 17)* فهل إبن الهيثم أو زويل لديهم هذه الحكمة؟*


ما الذي يمنع وجودها عندهم؟ هل سؤالك الاستنكاري ده مبني على ادلة بعدم  وجود هذه الحكمة عندهم ام فقط تقدير لكونهما غير مسيحيين وفي رايك المسيحي  فقط من لديه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

*النقاش سخن ولى عودة *​


----------



## Strident (19 مارس 2013)

عزيزي طارق.....الكﻻم هنا ف ان الموضوع اكتشاف علمي....يعني قياسات ومشاهدات وكده... Observations and Measurements


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> عزيزي طارق.....الكﻻم هنا ف ان الموضوع اكتشاف علمي....يعني قياسات ومشاهدات وكده... Observations and Measurements



مش فاهم عزيزي Libertus .. عاوز تقول إيه ؟


----------



## Strident (19 مارس 2013)

عايز اقول ان بكل بساطة..ان الموضوع هنا عن واحدة عالمة بتقول انها اكتشفت حاجة (قياس فيزيائي مثلاً) واستنتجت منه ان الحياة مع ربنا و الattitude و والغفران وكده ليها تأثير (= فيزيائي)

فمينفعش نقعد نحكي كلام مرسل زي العلاقة مع ربنا مهمة وكده...

فالاسئة هتبقى زي: طب استدلت هي على الروح ازاي؟  (شفت "استدلت" دي؟ انا شكلي ضارب حاجة الليلة دي  )


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> عايز اقول ان بكل بساطة..ان الموضوع هنا عن واحدة عالمة بتقول انها اكتشفت حاجة (قياس فيزيائي مثلاً) واستنتجت منه ان الحياة مع ربنا و الattitude و والغفران وكده ليها تأثير (= فيزيائي)
> 
> فمينفعش نقعد نحكي كلام مرسل زي العلاقة مع ربنا مهمة وكده...
> 
> فالاسئة هتبقى زي: طب استدلت هي على الروح ازاي؟



كلامي عن العلاقة السليمة مع الله كان رداً على كلامي عبود في كيفية معرفة سلامة هذه العلاقة .. ويمكننا قياس ذلك فيزيائياً ايضاً من خلال المنهج التجريبي الذي تعتمده هذه الاخيرة .. كأنك تضع إنسان يسير بحسب تعاليم الكتاب تحت الاختبار و تراقب سلوكه وحالته النفسية و الذهنية وما طرأ عليها من تغييرات !


----------



## Strident (19 مارس 2013)

احسبها....بس اظن (وانس معايا) مش هتلاقي نتايج توافق ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ويل لنا !! إن لم *نتبين* سلامة العلاقة مع الله فجميعنا هالكون لا محالة !!! أو عن ماذا كان يتحدث الكتاب المقدس في صفحاته السبعة الاف او يزيد؟!!!



*ن**تبين ...نعم كلامك مظبوط 100% ( نتبين ) ...ضمير المُتكلم*
*لكن ماذا عن الآخرين كيف يحكم علىَّ بأننى على علاقة سليمة مع الله ؟*
*فى المعمل ؟ - بصورة أشعة ؟ بتحليلات معملية ؟ - رنين مغنطيسى ؟*
*أم بالظواهر الخارجية التى تبدو على المتدين – وربما يكون مُدّعيها ؟!*
*يستطيع المعمل أن يُثبت أننى " صائم " ولكن أى صيام هو ؟*
* صيام تحاليل - صيام مسيحى – أسلامى – يهودى – غاندى *
*ماليش نفس آكل ؟؟ - أى صيام هو ؟*
*نأخذ فى الأعتبار أيضاً جزئية ( الحكمة والذكاء ) فى الحُسبان*
*ليس كل حكيم** هو على علاقة سليمة مع الله *
*أنظر الى هذه المقولة التى تقول :*​

*" الإثمُ ما حاك في صَدرِك، وكرِهتَ أن يطَّلِعَ عليه الناسُ " *
*هذا هو التعريف الجامع للفظة " إثم " فى اللغة العربية*
*فهل تراها مقولة حكيمة ؟* 
*



وطبيعي ان تكون النتيجة النهائية لبحثها العلمي تنصب في الايمان المسيحي ! .. لأن هذا ما قادها إليه البحث العلمي بحسب إعتقادي !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*حبيبى الغالى *
*هل يستطيع المعمل أن يُحدد لنا سلامة العلاقة مع الله ؟*
*هل الأيمان قابل للقياس معملياً ؟! *
*هذا هو السؤال *​



> كمن كان يبحث عن اثار الاولين .. فقاده بحثه لتوثيق ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس تاريخياً عن جغرافيته .. فطبيعي ان يكون كتابه القادم "الاثار و صدق الكتاب المُقدس" .. فهل نتهمه بأن بحثه في بدايته كان يحركه ميوله العقائدية ؟! .. بالطبع كلا .!


*يا طارق الفارق شاسع بين الكتابة عن التاريخ *
*والبحث المعلمى على المخ ...هذه دراسة وتلك أخرى *​


> والطريق الوحيد لإقامة هذه العلاقة هو الكتاب المقدس .. والكتاب المقدس يشرح لنا (بإسهاب) كيف تكون لنا علاقة حقيقية سليمة مع الله .


*إن كان الأمر كذلك لماذا ضُربَ المثل بـ " رابعة العدوية " ؟*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> احسبها....بس اظن (وانس معايا) مش هتلاقي نتايج توافق ده



على العكس تماماً  

بل اسمح لي صديقي أن أتساءل حقيقتاً .. ماذا عن اولئك الذين يسيرون بحق بحسب الإيمان و وجدنا في حياتهم تغيير جذري طرأ عليهم .. ليس روحياً فقط  .. بل و فسيولوجياً ايضاً كنضارة الوجه و إشراقه وكأنه كان يتجرع "الكولاجين" طوال حياته!


----------



## Strident (19 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> على العكس تماماً
> 
> بل اسمح لي صديقي أن أتساءل حقيقتاً .. ماذا عن اولئك الذين يسيرون بحق بحسب الإيمان و وجدنا في حياتهم تغيير جذري طرأ عليهم .. ليس روحياً فقط  .. بل و فسيولوجياً ايضاً كنضارة الوجه و إشراقه وكأنه كان يتجرع "الكولاجين" طوال حياته!



تميز ازاي انه فعلاً تأثير من إيمانه.....أو انه مجرد self-illusion ؟

او إيمان بأي فكرة تانية غير اللي تعتبر بالنسبة لنا صح؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ن**تبين ...نعم كلامك مظبوط 100% ( نتبين ) ...ضمير المُتكلم*​*لكن ماذا عن الآخرين كيف يحكم علىَّ بأننى على علاقة سليمة مع الله ؟*​*فى المعمل ؟ - بصورة أشعة ؟ بتحليلات معملية ؟ - رنين مغنطيسى ؟*
> *أم بالظواهر الخارجية التى تبدو على المتدين – وربما يكون مُدّعيها ؟!*
> 
> *يستطيع المعمل أن يُثبت أننى " صائم " ولكن أى صيام هو ؟*
> ...


 
لا اعلم تحديداً سر إندهاشي !  .. لن أبحث عنه الآن (السر) 

دعنا نتناول الامر علي شكل نقاط و اود منك إجابة مقتضبة إن كانت نعم .. و بالتفصيل إن كانت لا.

الدكتورة صرّحت بسلامة العلاقة مع الله على أولئك الذين أجريت عليهم إختباراتها لكونهم يتمتعون بالمنطقة "جاما" 
كما قالت (روز) ذلك :





> امته بقا الانسان بيقدر يوصل للمنطقة ديه ( جاما
> )
> لما بيكون على علاقة سليمة مع الله , بيوصلها
> عن طريق الايمان
> ...


 
وإعتراضك يا عبود هو: كيف عرفت أن هؤلاء على علاقة سليمة مع الله ؟ .. صح؟

باقي مشاركتك سأقوم بالتعليق عليها بعد إجابتك على السؤال


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> تميز ازاي انه فعلاً تأثير من إيمانه.....أو انه مجرد self-illusion ؟
> 
> او إيمان بأي فكرة تانية غير اللي تعتبر بالنسبة لنا صح؟



وهم! .. طبعاً لاء  لأن من يحكم هو (الآخرون) وليس (هم)!  أنا قلت : ماذا عن أولئك الذين وجدنا نضارة في وجوههم و اشراقه .. الخ .. انا من وجد وليس هم .. اذاً انا من يتوهم ؟ .. حسناً انا واهم .. وإن كان الامر لا يقتصر على شخص واحد فماذا يكون؟ وهم جماعي؟  .. ايمان فكرة تانية مع رهبان ؟ اية فكرة ثانية تلك التي تشع بنضارتها و اشراقها على وجوههم ؟! .. انا اتحدث عن اولئك المشهود لهم بالايمان المسيحي السليم .. كرهبان أو قديسين .. او اناس معروفون خدام كانوا أو مكرسين او حتى بشر عاديون دون رتب كنسية ! .. و إن بحثت حتماً ستجد هؤلاء .. في تاريخ كنيستك .. في مجتمعك .. 

اسمع عزيزي .. أنا أؤمن تماماً بان هناك تغيير كيميائي يحدث عندما تكون لك علاقة حقيقية مع الله .. بل ان هناك من علماء التفسير من قالوا ان بعد سقوط أبوينا آدم وحواء في الخطية .. حدث تغيير كيميائي حقيقي في اجهزتهم !!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> وإعتراضك يا عبود هو: كيف عرفت أن هؤلاء على علاقة سليمة مع الله ؟ .. صح؟


*صح تمام *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صح تمام *​



بمنتهى البساطة  ..

هي عملت اختبارات على مجموعة من البشر يتمتعون بمنطقة جاما هذه .. ومن خلال إختباراتها علمت ان السر وراء تمتعهم بمنطقة الحكمة هذه هو علاقتهم السليمة مع الله .. كيف عرفت ان علاقتهم سليمة مع الله؟ .. نفس السؤال إسأله لنفسك عندما تقول ان فلان هو (رجل الله) او إنسان فاضل .. او إنسان قديس .. كمثال القديس الانبا انطونيوس .. أب الرهبان .. هو قديس .. حتماً لو كان في عصرنا لإكتشفنا أنه يتمتع بالمنطقة جاما .. لا أقول أنها اجرت اختباراتها على اناس قديسون بالرغم من انني لا أنفي ذلك ايضاً .. ولكن العلاقة السليمة مع الله يمكننا جميعاً أن نلمسها في الآخرين من خلال حياتهم و سلوكهم .. فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد .. والكتاب المقدس زاخر بالايات التي تبين ذلك .

رداً على تساؤلك في هل يستطيع (المعمل) ان يحدد لنا العلاقة السليمة مع الله ؟ أجيب .. اي معمل؟!! .. هل كل الابحاث تحتاج إلى معمل ؟ ألا توجد أبحاث ميدانية .. بل دعني أسير معك في تساؤلك واجيب .. نعم .. يستطيع المعمل - بكل ثقة - ان يحدد لنا العلاقة السليمة مع الله .. و أختبر انت ذاتك .. قم بعمل تحاليل وإختبارات معملية شاملة على كل جسدك من رأسك حتى أخمص قدميك .. و سر بحسب تعاليم الكتاب المقدس .. وأعد التحاليل و الاختبارات المعملية مره أخرى . وأخبرنا ماذا وجدت !

وان كان الفرق شاسع بين الكتابة عن التاريخ و البحث المعملي على المخ .. أيضاً الفرق شاسع بين الانسان و الثالوث الاقدس في التشبيه به .. المثال يؤخذ على اوجه القياس المراد به فقط ولا يؤخذ في الشمول .. وإلا لكان المثال ذاته هو ذات المقاس إليه! .. مثالي كان فقط لتوضيح انه ليس بالضرورة ان يقدم البحث في صورته النهائية معتمداً منذ بدأته على عقيدة الباحث .

بشان رابعة العدوية .. نسأل روز عنها


----------



## Strident (19 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> وهم! .. طبعاً لاء  لأن من يحكم هو (الآخرون) وليس (هم)!  أنا قلت : ماذا عن أولئك الذين وجدنا نضارة في وجوههم و اشراقه .. الخ .. انا من وجد وليس هم .. اذاً انا من يتوهم ؟ .. حسناً انا واهم .. وإن كان الامر لا يقتصر على شخص واحد فماذا يكون؟ وهم جماعي؟  .. ايمان فكرة تانية مع رهبان ؟ اية فكرة ثانية تلك التي تشع بنضارتها و اشراقها على وجوههم ؟! .. انا اتحدث عن اولئك المشهود لهم بالايمان المسيحي السليم .. كرهبان أو قديسين .. او اناس معروفون خدام كانوا أو مكرسين او حتى بشر عاديون دون رتب كنسية ! .. و إن بحثت حتماً ستجد هؤلاء .. في تاريخ كنيستك .. في مجتمعك ..
> 
> اسمع عزيزي .. أنا أؤمن تماماً بان هناك تغيير كيميائي يحدث عندما تكون لك علاقة حقيقية مع الله .. بل ان هناك من علماء التفسير من قالوا ان بعد سقوط أبوينا آدم وحواء في الخطية .. حدث تغيير كيميائي حقيقي في اجهزتهم !!



تاني...انت مافهمتش قصدي...

تخيل معايا السيناريو ده: (فرضاً يعني)

مفيش ربنا ...اوكي؟

واحد وقع في مشكلة كبيرة....وهو مؤمن بإله رغم انه في الحقيقة مش موجود.....
وواحد تاني وقع في نفس المشكلة....اوكي؟

الاولاني مؤمن ان ربنا واخد باله منه....وانه هيعدي وانه عنده وعود وكده....وقعد يصلي وفضل يحاول لحد ما حلها وكده....هيقول انه ربنا اداله القوة وبتاع.....مع انه وهم نفسه (والوهم ده ساعده يعدي المشكلة)...

التاني يئس وراح انتحر...

ففي السيناريو ده، الإيمان نفع الأولاني....بس ده مش معناه ان ايمانه جه بحاجة حقيقية....

ده هو عمل لنفسه فكرة والفكرة دي ساعدته...لكن ده ﻻ يعني ان الفكرة دي حقيقية...

عارف الPlacebo ؟




- اهو الناس دي كده...احنا شايفين نضارتها (فرضاً انهم نضرين يعني)....وخليني اقول كمان هنقول ان عقيدتهم هي اللي ادتهالهم....
لكن مين قال لك بقى ان ايمانهم وعقيدتهم دي حقيقية؟


- منين جت بقى فكرة ان ممكن يكون وهم؟ وان الوهم ممكن يدي قوة؟
جت من ان كل دين بيقول كده....وكل واحد بيحلف 100 يمين ان ربنا ساعده....


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

بالنسبة للتغيرات الخارجية بسبب العلاقة مع الله 

نعم هذا ملموس جدا مع الاخرين و حتى ان لم تكن مسيحى فساقول لك ادرس علم الفراسة وستفهم هذا ان السلوك الانسانى والمعتقد الداخلى ينعكس على الشكل الخارجى بصورة واضحة

وبالنسبة للمعمل : نعم يمكن ان نعرف العلاقة مع الله عبر المعمل كما قال REDEMPTION

وان لم تكن مسيحى وهذا الشىء يتطبق على الالحاد اكثر انه اذا كنت صائم و قلبك نقى وتقربك من الله واضح باى شكل او حتى الاحساس الروحانى عندك مرتفع فى المعامل الاجنبية يقومو باشعة على الهالة Aura و تظهر هالة الانسان ويمكن ان يفرقوا بين الانسان الذى ترتفع عنده الروحانيات لان ستكون الهالة له شكل معين على عكس الاخرين وتظهر الاماكن التى بها خلل فى الجسم وهكذا 

بالتوفيق


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> تاني...انت مافهمتش قصدي...
> 
> تخيل معايا السيناريو ده: (فرضاً يعني)
> 
> ...



يبقى انت مش محتاج تثبت فيزيائياً سلامة العلاقة مع الله .. لالا .. انت محتاج اولاً تثبت ان هناك الله من الاساس .. وبعدين محتاج تثبت صدق العقيدة المسيحية .. علشان بعدين نقدر نُرجع كل التغييرات الكيميائية التي ستطرأ على الاشخاص محل الاختبار للعقيدة ذاتها    .. دي قصة تاني خالص ..


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

عاوز اقول حاجه مهمه .. 

إثبات امر روحي بطرق فيزيائية لابد ان يتوفر فيه اولاً .. الايمان بهذا الامر الروحي المراد إثباته .. حد فاهمني !


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

> - بمعرفتي المحدودة عن الneurones....انا بصراحة لما قالت شجر وافكار مسممة وبتاع قلت الست عاملة ****phor...
> بس دي طلعت بتتكلم عليها حرفياً.....والكﻻم معرفش مش راكب معايا اوي...



لا هى مش بتتكلم عليها حرفيا هى فعلا neurons و nerve cells بتحمل افكار فى هيئة اشارات عصبية 
انما زى ما عمل العالم الالمانى ( وده ملحد على فكرة ) الدراسة على الناس اللى قتلوا قبل كده 
المنطقة السودة ديه هى neurons او خلايا عصبية حصل فيها inflammation التهاب يعنى او damage بسبب ال toxic way of thinking او الافكار المسممه 



> بمعنى...الفكرة، في المخ زيها زي اي كمبيوتر....عبارة عن نبضات واشارات كهربية....والاشارات بتتنقل من نيورون للتاني حسب افكار معينة....المهم انه اياً كانت الافكار دي ايه...في الاخر هي مجرد اشارات كهربية...



صحيح بس ليها تأثير على حياتك الست ديه ليها 25 سنة بتدرس المخ وبتدى محاضرات فى العالم كله ,لمسيحيين وملحدين وابحاثها معترف بيها 



> حتة الحالة النفسية تأثر ع الجسم....يمكن...ولو اني ماظنش انها فظيعة للدرجة اللي بتوصفها الدكتورة كارولين...لكن ماشي...



مش انت مش بتقتنع غير بالارقام والاحصائيات , هى جابت احصائيات مش هى بس اللى عاملاها انما مراكز ابحاث تانية عاملاها بتقول ان نسبة كبيرة من الامراض لعصرية سببها اللى بيدور فى عقلنا من افكار 




> بس حتة الإعجاز العلمي دي وان مش مجرد وصية...امممم...مش عارف..



مفيش اعجاز علمى هى لم تفترض اعجاز علمى خالص 
هى قالت بما ان الهنا هو اللى مٌصمم هذا المخ فهو عارف ايه الافضل لينا 
وهى طبقتها على ابحاثها ودراستها ليس اكثر 

بالنسبة للروح مفيش دليل فيزيائى عليها فعلا 
لكن زى ماقولت لانس علاقتك بالله اختار شخصى روحى 
يا اما تختبره يا اما لا 
على فكرة ياجونى دراسات كتيرة جدااااااااا جدا بتقول ان عدد كبير من الناس اللى بيكون عندهم ايمان بالله بيقدروا يتغلبوا جسديا على امراض فظيعة زى السرطان 
وديه دراسات على فكرة كتيرة ومتفرقة وعاملها ناس مش مسيحيين خالص 
بس نرجع ونقول علاقة الانسان بالله اختبار شخصى فى الاساس 
ياتختبره يا لا 
لكن هتدور عليه فى المعامل بس , مش بالضرورة هتوصل لنتيجة كبيرة 

افتكرت مقولة جميلة قريتها بتقول " الايمان ينشأ فينا نتيجة التأثير الخلاق لشهادة الله لذاته ولكشف الله عن ذاته فى كلمته" 

وكمان " الله لا يمكن ان يٌفهم الا من خلاله هو ذاته " 

لو انت عايز تفهم كيمياء بتروح تقرا كتب الكيمياء وتسأل متخصصين الكيمياء 
ولو انت عايز تعرف الله بتروح للمكان اللى ممكن تعرف منه الله 
من خلاله هو ذاته 
لو انت عايز تعرفنى معرفة قوية بتجينى انا شخصيا تتعرف عليا 
نفس الشئ الله 
ده اختبار شخصى


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

على فكرة ياجماعة انهاءا للخلاف حوالين منطقة جاما 
منطقة جاما بتتقااااااااااااس كهرومغناطيسيا 
هى قالت انها بتقيسها 
منطقة جاما والفا وبيتا حسب شرحها فى الندوة مش مناطق افتراضية 
انما نشاطات للمخ يمكن قياسها


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

(مبدئياً بعتذر لروز لربما اكون اتكلمت في خارج سياق موضوعها  )

عاوز أقول حاجه مهمه تاني ..

لدينا اربع ديانات اليهودية و المسيحية و الاسلامية و البوذية 

كل عقيدة منهم تحلف بالطلاق انها هي العقيدة الصحيحة .. وان العلاقة السليمة مع الله تنبع منها هي فقط .. 

وقامت الدكتورة الفاضلة بإجراء ابحاثها و تجاربها على أولئك الذي يعتنقون المسيحية و لهم علاقة سليمة مع الله ... ووجدت أن جميعهم يتمتعون بالمنطقة جاما .. هل تعتقدون أنها لو أجرت نفس الاختبارات على باقي الديانات ستجد نفس النتيجة؟ .. لا اعتقد  .. وإن وجدت ذلك سيكون الأمر نسبي أيضاً .. لانه توجد أيضاً حكمة نفسانية شيطانية ارضية أيضاً .. كيف نميز بين الحكمتين .. من خلال الاية في يعقوب 3: 17 (طاهرة، ثم مسالمة، مترفقة، مذعنة، مملوة رحمة وأثمارا صالحة، عديمة الريب والرياء) هذه هي الحكمة التي من فوق !


----------



## geegoo (19 مارس 2013)

علي فكرة فيه بحث للمتنيح الأنبا اغريغوريوس *مقارب* لهذا الموضوع و علي ما أتذكر منه _ للاسف مش تحت ايدي _ ان اسلوب حياة الانسان بينطبع في جسده حتي علي مستوي الخلايا و العظام ...


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

هى لما شرحت قالت منطقة جاما فين بالظبط معلش؟


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

> يه؟؟ ماهو بيفتح عندي:smil13:
> هو لينيك حول احصائيات بعدد العلماء الدينيين والملحدين


مش عارفه هحاول افتحه تانى 



> نفس الكلام عند كل الدينيين  ان العنف ومقاومة العلماء وكل شيء سيء هو بسبب البعد عن الكتاب والايمان الحقيقي مع ان كل ذلك يكون بسبب الدفاع عن الايمان!!
> السند يا روز هو مخالفة هؤلاء العلماء لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس كما كانوا يفهمونه وقتها... لذلك لا يمكن الفصل بين الامرين..


لا فيه فرق بين الادعاء والحقيقة 
لو قدرت يا انس انك تجبلى حاجة من الكتاب المقدس بتقول للناس متفكروش ومتسألوش او متشتغلوش بالعلم واللى هيعمل كده هيتعاقب نبقا ساعتها نتكلم 
الكتاب اصلا لم يتطرق للعلم , ولم يعترض عليه , الناس فى زمانهم هى اللى حملته اكتر مما يحتمل اساسا وعلشان كده حصل الصدام 
لما تاخد حاجة وتحطها بره مجالها اصلا , بتحصل المشاكل 




> صحيح بس انا من النوع اللي بينسحب من النقاش عندما لا يقتنع:t33:
> النقاش ليس بالضرورة يؤدي الى الاقتناع هو فقط تزويد لمعلومات وخبرة الطرفين.. والانسان بيستفيذ من المخالف اكثر من اللي يبشبه.. لذلك سعيد بالنقاش معك والاستفادة منك


صحيح 
وانا صدقنى ببقا سعيدة بالنقاش معاك ومش الغرض ان حد فينا يقتنع 
ديه حرية شخصية 
زى ما بيقولوا we agree to disagree اتفقنا ان نختلف :new4:



> كيف علماء من الاول مش فاهم؟؟ مش كانوا مسلمين ولا ايه؟؟؟؟ حتى اذا لم يكونوا عرب كما يدعي البعض فهم مسلمين ونظرياتهم وكتابتهم كلها لها صبغة اسلامية!!


يعنى على حد ما قريت مثلا قبل كده ان الرازى كان فيه شكوك حو اليه انه ملحد اصلا , يعنى تفكيره الحادى , رغم انه قدام الناس مؤمن 
 



> يا روز اتباع كل ديانة يرونها مميزة عن باقي الديانات!! مش هيشوفوها مثل البقية.. وده العادي!! كلامك ده كان قالهولي واحد بوذي تناقشت معه قبل مدة.. ان لا اضع البوذية في كفة واحدة مع باقي الديانات ولما اختبر اكون بوذي هبقى افهم روعة البوذية.. الخ


مظبوط , بس ده يبقا مشكلة لو هما مقروش قبل كده فى باقى الديانات 
وفى النهاية انا قولتلكده اختبار شخصى وخبرة شخصية مينفعش انا انقلهولك او اخليك تعيشه 



> مشكلة اي ايمان انك لازم تسلم بامور قد تتعارض مع العلم والمنطق تحت مسمى معجزات مثل ولادة المسيح مثلا من عذراء او تحول الماء لخمر وغير ذلك التي تدخل تحت بنذ الايمان وتعارض مع العلم ويمكن لتساؤل ان يُعتبر خطية احيانا مثل ما انا فهمت من الاية ده:  "* اِفْعَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِلاَ دَمْدَمَةٍ وَلاَ مُجَادَلَةٍ* "


حكاية المعجزات والعلم عايزة موضوع منفصل 
مش هينفع هنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> عاوز اقول حاجه مهمه ..
> 
> إثبات امر روحي بطرق فيزيائية لابد ان يتوفر فيه اولاً .. *الايمان بهذا الامر الروحي المراد إثباته *.. حد فاهمني !


*طبعا ...ولكنها مقولة كاااارثية *
*لكن لى عودة معك غدا ...دة لو لقيت الموضوع لسة مفتوح*
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

بأذن يسوع هكمل الموضوع , علشان نقدر نعرف ايه هى الافكار المسممة اللى ممكن تتكون فى عقلنا وتأثر على حياتنا 
وازاى نتخلص منها 
لان ده الغرض الاساسى من الموضوع


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هى لما شرحت قالت منطقة جاما فين بالظبط معلش؟



رد معلش !!!


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> رد معلش !!!



اسفة بعتذر مش اخدت بالى من مشاركتك 
لا , منطقة جاما مش منطقة حسية فى المخ , انما زى ما انا قولت هو نشاط للمخ بيتقاس كهرومغناطيسيا على حسب شرحها فى الندوة


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعا ...ولكنها مقولة كاااارثية *
> *لكن لى عودة معك غدا ...دة لو لقيت الموضوع لسة مفتوح*
> :t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

اوك شكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *انا سعيد جدا باللى بقرأه من المتحاورين هنا .. و احب اعبر لهم عن اعجابى بالاسلوب السهل الهادئ فى الحوار .. دى اول حاجة
> 
> تانى حاجة .. كلام دكتور ليف .. عجبنى كتير و انا مقتنع ( مش مصدق ) ان نسبة كبيرة من كلامها 90 % صح .. * *
> 
> تسلمى اخت روز على نقل الكلام الجميل ده .*



اشكرك يا جاكس على تشريفك للموضوع 
طبعا لازم هيكون فيه اختلاف فى وجهات النظر ومحدش فينا بيحاول يخلى التانى يقتنع بالعافية خالص لان ديه حرية شخصية 
اهم حاجة ميبقاش فيه شخصنات فى الحوار ونناقش الافكار بس 
حتى لو خرجنا من النقاش مختلفين فى الاراء بردو 
بس اهم حاجة اسلوب الحوار ميخرجش عن مناقشة الافكار وبس 
شكرا ليك


----------



## fouad78 (20 مارس 2013)

بالنسبة للسؤال عن ما إذا كان يمكن التحقق من وجود علاقة سليمة مع الله، فالجواب هو نعم

والجواب طبعاً علمياً وكتابياً

كتابياً قال السيد المسيح أن الشجرة الصالحة تُعطي ثمار صالحة والشجرة الرديئة تعطي ثمار رديئة
علمياً لا يمكننا أن نقيس بنسبة مطلقة هذا الأمر، يعني لا نستطيع أن نقول أن النتيجة هي بنسبة 100 %
يعني لا نستطيع أن نقول أن جماعة المؤمنين المتواجدين الآن بالكنيسة ويمارسون شعائر عبادتهم هم على علاقة سلمية بالله بنسبة مطلقة
ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن تكون الغالبية منهم كذلك

والمشكلة في عدم وجود نسبة مطلقة، هي مشكلة تواجه بعض العلوم التي وجدت صعوبة في الحصول على تعريف "علم"
ولكن في نهاية المطاف اعترفوا بها أنها علوم، فرغم أنها لا تعطي أجوبة مطلقة ولكنها تقترب بشكل دقيق جداً من الحقيقة

لي عودة

شكرا روز لتلخيص ونقل المحاضرة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> على فكرة ياجماعة انهاءا للخلاف حوالين منطقة جاما
> منطقة جاما بتتقااااااااااااس كهرومغناطيسيا
> هى قالت انها بتقيسها
> منطقة جاما والفا وبيتا حسب شرحها فى الندوة مش مناطق افتراضية
> انما نشاطات للمخ يمكن قياسها


*شكراً يا ديزرت على توضيح المسألة*​*إذن هو قياس معملى لنشاطات ( كهرومغناطيسية ) للمخ أمكن قياسها ورصدها*​*وتحديد منطقة ( ليست أفتراضية ) أطلقت عليها ( منطقة جاما )*​*وهى الخاصة بالـ ( حكمة + الذكاء )*​*وهى متفردة فقط للذين يقيمون علاقات سليمة مع الله عن طريق الأيمان*​*والأيمان المنوه عنه هنا هو الأيمان المسيحى تبعاً لديانة العالمة صاحبة البحث*​*ثم قادنا هذا القياس المعملى الى الكتاب المقدس*​*( رأس الحكمة هى مخافة الله )*​*أبحاث هذه العالمة ذكرتنى بالدكتور / زغلول النجار*​*شكراً للموضوع مرة أخرى*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> عاوز اقول حاجه مهمه ..
> 
> إثبات امر روحي بطرق فيزيائية *لابد ان يتوفر فيه اولاً* .. *الايمان* بهذا الامر الروحي المراد إثباته .. حد فاهمني !


*طيب ما هو أنا لو آمنت مش محتاج أثباتات فيزيائية ولا كيمائية ولا جيولجية *​*ولا أنا محتاج معامل ولا تحاليل ولا أشعة مقطعية *​*هو انا هعمل عملية ؟؟*​*أكاد أسمع المسلم يقول لى : آآآمن بـ " محمد " أنه رسول وأن القرآن وحياً أملائياً من عند الله ..ثم ... أثبت لك صحته ( !!! )*​*عندها سيكون من السهل عليك أن تتجرع الهُراءات حتى الثُمالة*​*فهل سيأتى علينا اليوم الذى يبرز لنا عالماً وقد صور " ملكوت الله " ؟*​*كل شئ جايز *​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

طبعا انت شايفها زى زغلول النجار ده رأيك وحاجة ترجعلك ومحدش هنا بيحاول يقنع حد بحاجة احنا بنعرض افكار وابحاث علمية 
بس هى فعلا تشبه زغلول النجار كتير 
زغلول النجار ليه 25 سنة بيدرس مخ الانسان وواخد شهادات من جامعات , وابحاثه معترف بيها دوليا وعنده فريق بحثى كبير 
وبيروح يحاضر فى جامعات العالم والناس بتسمعله 
فعلا تشبه زغلول النجار كتير جدا 

طيب هنرجع بقا ياجماعة لموضوعنا الاصلى هو ازاى نتعرف على الافكار المسممة ديه فى عقولنا اللى بتأثر على حياتنا , وازاى نتخلص منها


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

fouad78 قال:


> بالنسبة للسؤال عن ما إذا كان يمكن التحقق من وجود علاقة سليمة مع الله، فالجواب هو نعم
> 
> والجواب طبعاً علمياً وكتابياً
> 
> ...



اشكرك يا استاذى على مشاركتك 
اشكر حضرتك انك ذكرت كلام المسيح عن الثمار هو فعلا قال من ثمارهم تعرفونهم , هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا ؟
فعلا الشجرة الجيدة ( الانسان المسيحى الحقيقى ) بيتعرف من ثماره اللى بيحملها 
لان المسيحى الحقيقى زى ما بيقول الكتاب هو رائحة المسيح الذكية فى كل مكان 
فده مش مستحيل انه يتعرف 
وخصوصا ان المسيحى الحقيقى عنده الروح القدس ساكن فى قلبه والروح القدس بيديله روح تمييز للى قدامه وللافكار المطروحة 
زى بردو ما الكتاب بيقول ان الروحى فيحكم فى كل شئ وهو لا يٌحكم فيه من احد 

فى النهاية هو موضوع علمى وروحى , وهى رؤى مختلفة وكل الاراء تٌحترم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> زغلول النجار ليه 25 سنة بيدرس مخ الانسان وواخد شهادات من جامعات , وابحاثه معترف بيها دوليا وعنده فريق بحثى كبير
> وبيروح يحاضر فى جامعات العالم والناس بتسمعله
> فعلا تشبه زغلول النجار كتير جدا


*كل اللى قلتيه صح ماعدا حاجة واحدة بس*
*أن زغلول النجار عالم جيولوجيا مش ( مخ ) *
*نكمل البحث *​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

بأذن يسوع هنكمل الموضوع فى اقرب فرصة ياجماعة 
والموضوع يرجع لمساره الطبيعى علشان نستفيد :flowers::flowers:


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مارس 2013)

> ​احدث *دراسة*  علمية نقلتها لنا جريدة " الديلى ميل " البريطانية تشير الى ان التقوى   تعزز الصحة العقلية , فقد كشفت اخر الدراسات والأبحاث العلمية ان المتدينين  يتمتعون بصحة نفسية جيدة .
> 
> 
> وقد  استفاد الأطباء من هذه الدراسة وقاموا بتخصيص برامج اعادة تأهيل وعلاج  المرضى النفسيين  من خلال تنمية الوازع الدينى لديهم , حيث اثبتت الدراسة  ان الذين يتبعون  العقائد الدينية هم  اكثر افراد العينة التى شهدت تحسن  واضح فى الصحة العقلية .
> ...


أنآ آسفة لو هرجع آلموضوع تآنى لمجرى مختلف يآ روز
بس شوفت آلبحث دآ وللأمآنة جبته ليكم


بعيداً عن توجه آلعآلمة أو نتيجته
بس نقلاً عنهآ إنتِ عرضتى آلموضوع كربط بين آلصحة آلعقلية و" *آلعلآقة مع آلله* "
وزى مآ قولتى آلعلآقة مع آلله تجربة شخصية لآ يمكن آلحكم عليهآ 
وأنآ شآيفة دآ ينطبق سوآء إختلآفنآ أو إتفقنآ على أسآسهآ آلعقآئدى

حتى مع معرفتنآ إن بعض آلديآنآت فى تكوينهآ تشوية آلعلآقة مع آلله وفكرتنآ عنه
لكن أحيآناً آلطرق آلخآطئة بتوصل لنتيجة مرجوهـ " خصوصاً مع عدم آلتعمق فى أسس آلدين "

وأكبر مثآل أصدقآءنآ آلمسلمين أو آللآدينين إللى أنآ قآبلت منهم شخصيآت على درجة من سمو روحى وفكرى أندهشت ليهآ


فـ مآينفعش نحصر آلموضوع على آلمسيحين .. ولو إنى " *حسب عقيدتى* " ، 
متفقة إنهم آلأكثر إحتمآلاً للوصول لصحة عقلية سليمة 



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

توأمتى ايمليا انتى تعملى اللى انتى عايزاه فى الموضوع وانتى عارفه كده :flowers:
اه قريت ابحاث كتير بالشكل ده وكانت عندى من seminars علمية بحته حضرتها عن ابحاث عاملها ناس ملحدين اصلا وطلعوا نتائج بالشكل ده فعلا بس للاسف مش موجودة عندى على الكمبيوتر 

بالنسبة لكلامك على الايمان اعتقد فى رد من رودى انا وضحت انى لم احصر نوع الايمان فى المسيحية فقط وانها عملت ابحاث على كل انماط وديانات البشر 

بالعكس انا قولت ان الله بيعلن نفسه وانه غير محتجب للناس اللى بتطلبه بصدق وبيظهر بعض من معرفته فى حياتهم بغض النظر عن الديانة زى رابعة العدوية مثلا 
ياريت ترجعوا لاشعار رابعة عن الله من اروع اروع ما يمكن 
ديه وصلها بعض المعرفة لانها كانت صادقة فى طلبها لربنا 
لكن انا قولت انى اؤمن ان الاعلان الكامل عن الله هو فى الرب يسوع المسيح وفى الكتاب المقدس وان الرب يسوع هو الطريق الوحيد للوصول الى معرفة الله الحقيقية الكاملة

 الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد لكل انسان صادق من اى ديانة 
وعندنا مثال فى الكتاب المقدس على كلامى 

حد فاكر كرنيليوس فى سفر اعمال الرسل ؟ مش ده راجل اممى ؟ الكتاب بيقول عنه ايه قبل ما يكون مسيحى خالص ؟
بيقول الاتى : وكان فى قيصرية رجل اسمه كرنيليوس قائد مئة من الكتيبة التى تدعى الايطالية , وهو تقى وخائف الله يصنع حسنات كثيرة للشعب , ويصلى الى الله فى كل حين 

بعد كده ظهر الملاك ليه فى رؤيا قاله ايه ؟ قاله كده : صلواتك وصدقاتك صعدت تذكارا امام الله 

يعنى الله كان بيسمع صلوات راجل اممى لانه كان صادق ولما شافه صادق بعتله بطرس علشان يبشره بالمسيح ويعرف اعلان الله الحقيقى والكامل فى يسوع المسيح وخلاصه 
لان الله شاف ان عنده اخلاص وعنده بعض المعرفة والشوق لمعرفة الله 

الله موجود وحاضر فى كل انسان صادق فى طلبه  لكن الانسان محتاج تبشير ومعرفة علشان يعرف الاعلان وخلاص الله الحقيقى والكامل والوحيد والطريق الحقيقى الوحيد فى الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

ديه مشاركتى اللى قولت فيها الكلام ده من كذا صفحة ردا على الاخ Gogo No Way 

			#*29*


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً يا ديزرت على توضيح المسألة*
> *إذن هو قياس معملى لنشاطات ( كهرومغناطيسية ) للمخ أمكن قياسها ورصدها*
> *وتحديد منطقة ( ليست أفتراضية ) أطلقت عليها ( منطقة جاما )*
> *وهى الخاصة بالـ ( حكمة + الذكاء )*
> ...



عذراً ديزرت  .. *عذراً عبود*  .. ولكن *رجاء *لي سؤال عبود .. *هل حقاً أنت شبّهت هذا البحث العلمي* ..* بأبحاث الدكتور زغلول* ؟ .. (*!!!*)

هذه واحدة! .. الأخرى* أرجو من ديزت* النفي أو التصديق على عبارة عبود التي هي (*منطقة (جاما) هى متفردة فقط للذين يقيمون علاقة سليمة مع الله*) .. هل منطقة جاما تلك .. موجوده فقط مع من يقيمون علاقة سليمة مع الله؟ .. لاحظي كلمة (*فقط*)

مره أخرى عبود ..* أنا* .. *لا أعتقد* مطلقاً أن خطوات هذا البحث *كانت تقودها عقيدة الباحثة* .. و*إن فُرض* أن هذا ما حدث .. وانها اجرت أبحاثها بوازع ديني .. لايُعني *ذلك بالضرورة عدم صدق البحث* !!! ..  ..* بأي منطق نحكم بذلك*  .. 

بل عبود أسألك .. بأي *عقل* .. تُشبّه ابحاث هذه الدكتورة بزغلول ؟ّ!! .. *أيوجد من يشبهه يا رجل *؟!!! ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مارس 2013)

*,.
*
*ميرسى يآ تو**أمتى *:flowers:

أنآ قريت ردكـ دآ وكل آلردود ، ومتفقة معآكـ " كآلعآدهـ " ^^
بس حسيت إن فيه إتجآهـ عآم لحصر آلبحث فى إتجآهـ آلإيمآن آلمسيحى
وأنآ زى مآ قولتلكـ إنى متفقة مع دآ بفكرى آلخآص .. لكن لو هنتكلم على بحث أو نظرية عآمة ،
فآلموضوع مختلف .. خصوصاً لو دآ هيأثر على فكر ونظرة آلغير مسيحيين للموضوع

*ربنآ فآتح أبوآبه للجميع وبيستقبلهم على طريقته .. *

 


*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

لا ياطارق هى مقالتش فقط وانا مقولتش فقط 
هى قالت انها بتظهر فى الناس اللى على علاقة بالله عن طريق الايمان بيه 
وهى بالطبع مش زى زغلول النجار ولايمكن تشبيهها بزغلول النجار 
فيه حاجة مهمه 
كون ان العالم او العالمة مسيحى ده لاينفى مصداقيته او مصداقية بحثه 
لسببين مهمين : اولا ان فيه نتائج للابحاث ديه معتمدة فعلا دوليا من اشخاص مش مسيحيين ولا مؤمنين بالله خالص 

الحاجة التانية : المسيحى مش محتاج يعمل كده , مش محتاج انه يثبت الايمان المسيحى بالعلم عن طريق اى تلفيق وخلاص 
الايمان المسيحى مش محتاج كده اصلا , واى مسيحى حقيقى عارف كويس ان الايمان المسيحى مش بحاجة لاى تلفيق علمى لاثباته 
فده مش منهجنا خالص 

هى عملت الابحاث ديه كعالمة وكباحثة لما لقت الاكتشافات ديه من خلال دراستها , طبقتها على ايمانها المسيحى وليس العكس 
مش هى فتحت الكتاب المقدس قالت انا ناوية اعمل بحث علمى علشان اثبت ان الاية الفلانية صح وسليمة علميا 
ده عمره ما حصل ولا هيحصل مع اى عالم مسيحى وخصوصا لو كان اجنبى


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ما هو أنا لو آمنت مش محتاج أثباتات فيزيائية ولا كيمائية ولا جيولجية *
> *ولا أنا محتاج معامل ولا تحاليل ولا أشعة مقطعية *
> *هو انا هعمل عملية ؟؟*
> *أكاد أسمع المسلم يقول لى : آآآمن بـ " محمد " أنه رسول وأن القرآن وحياً أملائياً من عند الله ..ثم ... أثبت لك صحته ( !!! )*
> ...



إ*نتهى وقت الإندهاش   .. يا عزيزي إشارتي للامر الروحي المقصود سببه العبارة محل النقاش "العلاقة السليمة مع الله" .. فإن أردت أن تقيس مدى تأثير العلاقة السليمة مع الله على أجهزتك و تكوينك النفسفسيولوجي .. لابد أولاً أن تؤمن بأن هناك الله !!! .. وهذه العبارة التي قمت انت بالتعليق عليها .. كانت موجهه في الاساس لعزيزنا  Libertus  .. عندما إفترض عدم وجود الله و .. الخ  فقولت له أنه ينبغي أن نؤمن اولاً بما نود أن نختبره فيزيائياً .. 

جميعنا نؤمن أن شعورنا بالسلام الداخلي يضفي على طبائعنا و سلوكنا هدوء عجيب، و تصفوا أذهاننا  .. لو جاء إليك احد وقال لك أنه بالفعل تحدث تغييرات كيميائية بداخلك نتيجة شعورك بهذا السلام الداخلي .. ماذا سيكون ردك؟  .. ستقول له : يا عم إركن انا مش محتاج اعمل إختبارات، كفاية أني أشعر بهذا السلام؟! .. لن تكون مُخطيء إن قلت ذلك .. ولن تكون العكس إن لم تفعل !! .. ولكن من الضرورة أولاً .. إن أردت أن تُجري إختبارات عن هذا الشأن .. ان تؤمن أولاً بهذا السلام الداخلي .. وأن تؤمن أن مصدره هو الله الكلمة المتجسد .. كلامي واضح؟!

لايمكنك تشبيه ما نتناقش فيه بالاسلام او محمد او ما شابه .. لماذا؟ .. لانك كمن يريد أن يقول لي أن جميع البيض يتشابه في الشكل و الحجم والتكوين؟!! .. 

فكيف يكون هناك اي اوجه شبه بين ان اضع امامك شعور بالسلام او اتحدث معك عن علاقة سليمة مع الله مبنية على تعاليم الكتاب المقدس واقول لك لو آمنت ان العقيدة المسيحية هي الحقة و ان الله موجود يمكنك ان تلمس تغييرات حقيقية في خلاياك ............. وبين ان آتي اليك بتعاليم القرآن و بأحاديث محمد و بخزعبلات الاسراء و المعراج و انشقاق القمر ، وأقول لك لو آمنت بكل هذا يمكنني إثبات ان هناك تغييرات ستحدث في خلاياك ... اين وجه الشبه (!!!)*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

*وجهت سؤالى أكثر من مرة ...*
*كيف عرفتم أن فلان على علاقة سليمة مع الله ؟؟؟*
*فأجبتنى أخيراً بأنها السلام الداخلى فى الأنسان *
*متفق معك تمام الأتفاق*​

*ولكننى أختلف معك ومع ( البحث ) فقط فى أنه يُمكننى رصد هذا معملياً*
*الحالة والصحة النفسية الجيدة ؟؟ *
*\ ممكن تكون بسبب علاقة سليمة مع الله *
*وممكن يكون مود عااادى جدا لملحد أو لادينى أو مسلم أو يهودى أو بوذى*​ 
*طارق** ... أنا قريت البحث العلمى ومعرفش الباحثة ولا عمرى شفتها *
*وباثق** فى صاحبة الموضوع انها نقلته بكل أمانة*
*والا كنت طلبت منها الرابط والموقع علشان نعرف وندقق فى الكلام*​ 
*أنا ناقشت جزئية محددة** فى بحث علمى منقول بطريقة السرد والحكى*
*فأختلط بالآراء الشخصية لصاحبة الموضوع مع البحث*
*راجع مقولتها عن رابعة العدوية *
*وآرائها عن فخر الدين الرازى وأبن الهيثم وأنهم كانوا ملحدين فى الأصل لمجرد دعم فكرة البحث *
*فعن أى بحث علمى تُحدثنى ؟*​ 
*لايوجد على ظهر هذه البسيطة من يقرر أننى على علاقة سليمة مع الله أم العكس *
*فتُصبح منطقة ( جاما ) بالنسبة لى مجرد أوهام عالم*
*هل تعرف الباحثة يا طارق كى تستنكر تشبيهها بأبو الزغاليل ؟؟!!*
*الأجابة لآ** ...*
*ولأن زغلول مسلم والباحثة مسيحية ( أجنبية ) على حد تعبير صاحبة الموضوع *
*فمن ثَمَ أستنكرت*​ 
*أنا ماعرفهاش ...أنا سمعت منها عن منطقة ( جاما ) المنصب عليها كل كلامى*
*الباحثة معرفتش معنى ( العلاقة السليمة ) مع الله *
*فهذا قفز فوق النتائج تماماً كما يفعل أبو زغاليل ...*
*مفرقتش معايا أنا *​ 
*سؤالى الأخير علشان صدعتكم *
*هل حددت أو عرفت الباحثة معنى ( العلاقة السليمة ) مع الله*
*على ضوء أى ديانة ؟؟ *​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

انا قولت ان فخر الدين الرازى وابن الهيثم كانوا ملحدين فى الاصل 
فين الكلام ده انا قولته ؟
اه انا قولت الرازى ( انا بتكلم عن ابى بكر الرازى الطبيب مش فخر الدين الرازى اصلا )  على حسب ما قريت عنه من بعض المصادر انه كان ملحد ولم يكن مؤمن حقيقى بوجود الله وليه كتابات الحادية 

لكنى مقولتش عن ابن الهيثم ملحد اساسا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا قولت ان فخر الدين الرازى وابن الهيثم كانوا ملحدين فى الاصل
> فين الكلام ده انا قولته ؟
> اه انا قولت الرازى على حسب ما قريت عنه من بعض المصادر انه كان ملحد ولم يكن مؤمن حقيقى بوجود الله وليه كتابات الحادية
> لكنى مقولتش عن ابن الهيثم ملحد اساسا


*دكتورة ..مش هطول عليكى أكتر من كدة بس نفسى فى أجابة واحدة *
*هل من الممكن أن تنطبق منطقة ( جاما ) على مخ أى مسلم *
*- ( نعم ) - ( لآ ) - ( لآ أعرف )*
*وغير مطلوب منك شروحات أو تبريرات فقط أختارى لى أجابة*
*أشكرك مرة ثالثة على البحث*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وجهت سؤالى أكثر من مرة ...*​
> *كيف عرفتم أن فلان على علاقة سليمة مع الله ؟؟؟*​*فأجبتنى أخيراً بأنها السلام الداخلى فى الأنسان *
> *متفق معك تمام الأتفاق*​
> *ولكننى أختلف معك ومع ( البحث ) فقط فى أنه يُمكننى رصد هذا معملياً*
> ...


 
*عبود !* .. *انا أترفع بك علي أن تفترض شيئاً و تبني عليه مشاركتك* !! .. *أعتقد أنك أعقل من هذا !* ..  اين قولت انا ان العلاقة السليمة مع الله هي السلام الداخلي ؟!! .. السلام الداخلي هو اعراض جانبية نتيجة العلاقة السليمة مع الله ! ..* كلامي عن السلام الداخلي ما هو إلا مثال بما اننا نتفق مبدئياً عليه من حيث المضمون النفسي و الظاهري للبشر الذين ينالون السلام الداخلي* .. ولم أقل ان العلاقة السليمة مع الله هي السلام الداخلي !

ما علاقة (*المود*) يا عبود بعبارة ضخمة تحتاج إلى مجلدات مثل (*العلاقة السليمة مع الله*) .. 

المعامل و الابحاث وما إلى ذلك من ادوات (*العمليات*) كما اشرت انت إليها .. ما هي إلا وسيلة ضعيفة علمياً لتبيان تغيير حقيقي في خلاياك نتيجة ممارسة علاقة واعية ناضجة سليمة مع الرب .. فتلك الادوات وكأننا في عملية قيصرية (للانصاف أنت قلت عملية فقط، اما قيصرية فهذه اضافة مني  ) تقيس بقدر ما اتيح لنا من علم، التغير الذي طرأ على أولئك الذين يحيون بحق في المسيح يسوع ..

إستنكاري تشبيه الباحثة بزغلول النجار جاء نتيجة *إدراكي العقلي بالفروق الجوهرية بأسس البحث المبنية عليها أبحاثيهما* .. بالاضافة لعدم إمكانية الجزم (لا انا ولا أنت) *بأن أبحاث الدكتورة كان يحركها عاطفتها الدينية او لا* .. ولكن زغلول معروف ما الذي يحركه! .. *أيضاً إستنكاري جاء نتيجة الهدم المستمر لابحاث زغلول النجار من قبل رجال العلم المسلمين أنفسهم*! .. *وهو الامر الذي لم يحدث مع دكتورتنا الفاضلة صاحبة الابحاث* .. 

*نقطة خلافنا حتى لا نتشتت هي أنك لا تؤمن بإمكانية معرفة هؤلاء الذين يحيون في علاقة سليمة مع الله ، لانه لا يستطيع احد ان يعرف ان هذه العلاقة هي سليمة، إلا الله* .. *اليس كذلك؟ أنت أجبت بنعم سابقاً .. يكفيني هذا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *نقطة خلافنا حتى لا نتشتت هي أنك لا تؤمن بإمكانية معرفة هؤلاء الذين يحيون في علاقة سليمة مع الله ، لانه لا يستطيع احد ان يعرف ان هذه العلاقة هي سليمة، إلا الله* .. *اليس كذلك؟ أنت أجبت بنعم سابقاً .. يكفيني هذا *


*نعم مرة أخرى ونضف اليها ( يرصد ) معملياً هذه العلاقة *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نعم مرة أخرى ونضف اليها ( يرصد ) معملياً هذه العلاقة *​



ههههههههههه .. فهمتك!  .. طيب يا عبود  .. الرصد المعملي لا يكون على *مادة *اسمها "العلاقة السليمة مع الله" فلا توجد مادة اسمها كذلك   .. البحث و الاثباتات المعملية تكون على اعراض هذه العلاقة .. تُثبت زيادة نشاطات المخ عندما يكون المرء على علاقة واعية حقيقية سليمة مع الرب  ....... تُثبت أن اجهزة الإنسان تعمل بكفاءة أعلى عند الانسان المؤمن حقيقتاً .... 

*أنت لا تؤمن بذلك*  .. *هذا ما يهمني في الحوار بأكمله * .. *دُمت بود*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> الرصد المعملي *لا يكون* على *مادة *اسمها "العلاقة السليمة مع الله" فلا توجد مادة اسمها كذلك   .. البحث و الاثباتات المعملية تكون *على اعراض هذه العلاقة* .. تُثبت زيادة نشاطات المخ عندما يكون المرء على علاقة واعية حقيقية سليمة مع الرب  .......


*طيب ماهو دة اللى انا باقوله م الصبح*
*رصدت أولاً ( علاقة ) ثم ذهبت الى أثباتها معملياً*
*العلاقة هنا بقى على أساس أى عقيدة ؟؟؟*
*دة سؤالى*
 :flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## geegoo (20 مارس 2013)

منطقة جاما أصلا حرام 
لا بجد انا افتكرت حاجة ... و ياريت يا ديزي تراجعيها و تصححيها لي لو غلط ...
منطقة جاما دي أو ال level ده من الفكر الواعي ده شيء معروف 
يعني كان فيه موقع لرجل متخصص في هذا الموضوع ( أعتقد كان اسمه Da Silva ) الهدف منه هو التدريب علي الوصول لتلك المنطقة 
بس هو الطريقة بتاعته ( لأني سمعتله اوديو ) بتعتمد علي ما أشبه بتمارين اليوجا و التنويم و ما الي ذلك ....
فأعتقد قيمة البحث أن الانسان الروحي اللي علي علاقة قوية بربنا بيوصل للمنطقة دي أو بيحصلها activation طبيعي بدون وضع الموضوع كهدف للانسان ....


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

انا تهت في المشاركات وغالباً فيه ناس مسحت مشاركاتها....فعموماً هاحاول الخص اللي كنت عايز اقوله ويا رب مانساش حاجة...


1- بالنسبة لقصة منطقة جاما...انا لما قريتها اللي فهمته او توقعته انها منطقة بمعنى مستوى....يعني لما تحطها على graph رسم بياني تعمل منطقة او مستويات...كده يعني...مش انها منطقة بمعنى جزء معين في المخ...

2- طارق كان بيقول ان الموضوع محتاج أصلاً اثبات وجود ربنا وكده....بالظبط وده اللي انا باحاول اوصل له.....ﻷن الموضوع هنا عن العلم...

عن قياسات...ومقارنات...
فلازم بقى كل حاجة تخضع لكده...

3- ديزي: بالنسبة للإحصائيات....اه الاحصائيات بتدي دﻻئل طبعاً....(وان كان العلم مافهوش حاجة اسمها احصائية تؤكد حاجة بشكل مطلق)
بس ده مالوش دعوة بالموضوع...

انا مش بانكر ان الناس اللي عندها عقيدة هتخف من مرض...او هيظهر عليها تأثيرات فيزيائية مختلفة....انما كل ده ما يقولناش اذا كان الفكرة دي حقيقية، او ليها علاقة بكونها عقيدة مسيحية او هندوسية او غيرها...ده اللي باقوله...

مالوش دعوة بصحة العقيدة...
ودي حصل خبط فيها لما دخلنا في قصة ان ربنا قال على الغفران عشان مش بس وصية ﻷ ده compatible مع مخنا

4- اي علم هو عبارة عن اكتشاف ظواهر  (ادلة) وإيجاد نظرية تفسر جميع الأدلة...
الإيمان والدين والمعجزات ده تفسير منهم.....وفيه تفسيرات الملحدين برضو...

امتى تفسير يكون صح وتفسير غلط؟ لما يظهر دليل جديد يكون تفسير واحد متماشي معاه والباقيين متناقضين معاه...


زي كده في الفيزيا...فيه النسبية Relativity، وفيه ميكانيكا الكم Quantum Mechanics، وفيه مثلاً الString theory

كلها models مختلفة....


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

geegoo قال:


> منطقة جاما أصلا حرام
> لا بجد انا افتكرت حاجة ... و ياريت يا ديزي تراجعيها و تصححيها لي لو غلط ...
> منطقة جاما دي أو ال level ده من الفكر الواعي ده شيء معروف
> يعني كان فيه موقع لرجل متخصص في هذا الموضوع ( أعتقد كان اسمه Da Silva ) الهدف منه هو التدريب علي الوصول لتلك المنطقة
> ...



كلامك صح انا معرفش اسم الراجل لكن مضمون الكلا  فعلا الكلام دة ودة بيصل ليها الانسان عند حالة الوعى الكاملة لاننا نفعل الاشياء دون وعى نتنفس دون وعى وناكل ونشرب دون وعى !! هذه هى القصة عقلنا مبرمج على ذلك يجب ان نتحكم فى ذلك ويجب ان نتعلم كيف نبرمج عقلنا كما نريد  وقريبا هضع موضوع عن دة ___ هذه الحالة كما وصفت نصل اليها عبر التامل واليوجا وعندها يكون الانسان فى حالة الشرود الواعى حالة الفا كما قولت وعندها بيحصل اكتيفشن فعلا للمنطقة دية


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دكتورة ..مش هطول عليكى أكتر من كدة بس نفسى فى أجابة واحدة *
> *هل من الممكن أن تنطبق منطقة ( جاما ) على مخ أى مسلم *
> *- ( نعم ) - ( لآ ) - ( لآ أعرف )*
> *وغير مطلوب منك شروحات أو تبريرات فقط أختارى لى أجابة*
> *أشكرك مرة ثالثة على البحث*​



وانا من غير تطويل 
اه تنطبق ,بس مش على اى شخص  ,   لما يكون الشخص صادق فى طلبه لله ممكن يتصل بالله روحيا ( بشكل جزئى ) بغض النظر عن الديانة , فخلى بالك احنا مش بنتكلم عن حدود الديانات هنا انما بتكلم عن اتصال روحى ومحالة وصول الانسان لخالقه وان كان يجهل من هو بشكل كامل 
زى كرنيليوس فى الكتاب المقدس , بس المهم الشخص يكون بيحاول الاتصال بالله الخالق اللى هو الحب والعدل والامانة والرحمة اللى هو الهنا بس هو يجهل من هو , لكن ميكونش مجرد واحد بيأدى عبادات واصوام وبس من غير ما يكون  راغب وطالب الله 
وده فى النهاية غالبا بيوصل للاعلان الكامل عن الله فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح والكتاب المقدس

لان زى ما قولت قبل الاعلان الكامل والوحيد عن الله هو فى الكتاب المقدس وفى الرب يسوع المسيح فقط , انما الله لايترك نفسه بلا شاهد لكل انسان امين 


اظن كده احنا وضحنا النقطة ديه


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

geegoo قال:


> منطقة جاما أصلا حرام
> لا بجد انا افتكرت حاجة ... و ياريت يا ديزي تراجعيها و تصححيها لي لو غلط ...
> منطقة جاما دي أو ال level ده من الفكر الواعي ده شيء معروف
> يعني كان فيه موقع لرجل متخصص في هذا الموضوع ( أعتقد كان اسمه Da Silva ) الهدف منه هو التدريب علي الوصول لتلك المنطقة
> ...




كلامك صحيح ياجيجو , اشكرك على الاضافة 
هى الدكتورة كارولين اختصت بحثها هنا بس فى الناس اللى على علاقة بربنا ومنطقة جاما عندهم


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

على فكرة ال gamma waves فى مخ الانسان ديه مستويات 
يعنى فيه ناس تكون عندها قليلة وناس تكون عندها عالية 
وكل ما كانت عالية , كل ما كان الانسان اكثر حكمة واكثر وعيا وحتى ذاكرته بتكون اكثر قوة 
فهى مش مستوى واحد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وانا من غير تطويل
> اه تنطبق ,بس مش على اى شخص ,*لما يكون الشخص صادق* *فى طلبه لله* ممكن يتصل بالله روحيا


*يا دكتورتنا طلبتها منك بدون شروحات لأن الشرح سيدخلنا فى تناقاضات مرة أخرى *
*هرجع واقولك ( هى عرفت منين ) و ( حددت أزاى ) أن الشخص دة صااااادق فى طلبه لله ؟ علشان تقيس الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية الصادرة من مخه ؟*
*ممكن يكون أى نشاط تانى لا علاقة له بالأيمان أو بالله *
*وواضح تماماً أن السؤال دة مالوش أجابة عندك ولا أحد يملكها علشان كدة طلبت منك الأجابة ( بدون شرح أو تبرير )*
*لأنه واضح أنك بتدافعى عن " البحث " ثم أنقلبتى للدفاع عن " الباحثة " ذات نفسها* 
*أكتفيت من هذه النقطة أنقلينا للى بعده من فضلك *​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

> 1- بالنسبة لقصة منطقة جاما...انا لما قريتها اللي فهمته او توقعته انها منطقة بمعنى مستوى....يعني لما تحطها على graph رسم بياني تعمل منطقة او مستويات...كده يعني...مش انها منطقة بمعنى جزء معين في المخ...



هى waves فعلا بتبقا فى مخ الانسان وببتقاس , كلامك قريب من الحقيقة 




> 2- طارق كان بيقول ان الموضوع محتاج أصلاً اثبات وجود ربنا وكده....بالظبط وده اللي انا باحاول اوصل له.....ﻷن الموضوع هنا عن العلم...
> 
> عن قياسات...ومقارنات...
> فلازم بقى كل حاجة تخضع لكده...



واحنا هنا مش بنحاول نثبت وجود ربنا او نفيه اساسا ولا هى كانت بتحاول تعمل كده فى الندوة , لانها اصلا مؤمنة بوجوده وانا مؤمنة بوجوده فعملية اثباته مش موضوعنا خالص هنا , انما هى كانت بتوضح لينا التأثير الايجابى لعلاقتنا بربنا على حياتنا وازا نتخلص من الافكار الغلط 
وازاى انه خلق مخنا ده بأبداع وانه عايزنا نعيش فى اروع صورة بس نعرف نستخدم عقلنا صح
اثبات او نفي وجود ربنا , اولا لايحدث بالعلم فقط 
الحاجة التانية , ده موضوع منفصل عن الموضوع ده 



> 3- ديزي: بالنسبة للإحصائيات....اه الاحصائيات بتدي دﻻئل طبعاً....(وان كان العلم مافهوش حاجة اسمها احصائية تؤكد حاجة بشكل مطلق)
> بس ده مالوش دعوة بالموضوع...



مفيش حاجة مطلق فى العلم , لكن الاحصائيات بتكون دلائل او مؤشرات يمكن الاعتماد عليها 



> انا مش بانكر ان الناس اللي عندها عقيدة هتخف من مرض...او هيظهر عليها تأثيرات فيزيائية مختلفة....انما كل ده ما يقولناش اذا كان الفكرة دي حقيقية، او ليها علاقة بكونها عقيدة مسيحية او هندوسية او غيرها...ده اللي باقوله...
> 
> مالوش دعوة بصحة العقيدة...
> ودي حصل خبط فيها لما دخلنا في قصة ان ربنا قال على الغفران عشان مش بس وصية ﻷ ده compatible مع مخنا



وانا مش بحاول اصلا اثبت العقيدة المسيحية صح , لان انا مؤمنة انها صح , ولا الدكتورة كارولين كانت بتحاول تثبت ان المسيحية صح  فى كلامها , لانها هى مؤمنة انها صح , انما هى كانت بتطبق اللى هى وجدته من خلال ابحاثها على كلام الكتاب المقدس 
وجدت ان الابحاث بتقولها ان عدم الغفران بيؤدى الى امراض كتيرة جدا 
وطبقت ده على الكتاب المقدس وكلام الرب يسوع عن الغفران وعرفت وقالت ان بما ان ربنا هو اللى خلقنا فهو عارف الصالح لينا ولغيرنا علشان كده قالنا اغفروا 
يعنى كلامها عن الكتاب كان مجرد تطبيق للى هى وصلتله من الابحاث 
وليس محاولة اثبات عقيدة 
مفيش مسيحى عاقل هيروح يثبت الكتاب المقدس من المعامل 
احنا مش محتاجين نعمل كده ولا الكتاب المقدس محتاج يتثبت بالطريقة ديه

 4





> - اي علم هو عبارة عن اكتشاف ظواهر  (ادلة) وإيجاد نظرية تفسر جميع الأدلة...
> الإيمان والدين والمعجزات ده تفسير منهم.....وفيه تفسيرات الملحدين برضو...
> 
> امتى تفسير يكون صح وتفسير غلط؟ لما يظهر دليل جديد يكون تفسير واحد متماشي معاه والباقيين متناقضين معاه...
> ...



بردو انت بتتكلم وكأنها كانت بتحاول تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس من العلم وده مش حقيقى 
الست قالت انا ابتديت ابحاث ودراسة فى مخ الانسان كباحثة وعالمة عادية جدا 
لما لقيت الحاجات  ديه طبقتها على الكتاب المقدس 
مش العكس 
مش هى فتحت الكتاب المقدس قالت انا هحاول اثبت صحته علميا واثبت انه صح من خلال الابحاث العلمية والاكتشافات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> على فكرة ال gamma waves فى مخ الانسان ديه مستويات
> يعنى فيه ناس تكون عندها قليلة وناس تكون عندها عالية
> وكل ما كانت عالية , كل ما كان الانسان اكثر حكمة واكثر وعيا وحتى ذاكرته بتكون اكثر قوة
> فهى مش مستوى واحد


*الجزئية هنا تمام يا دكتورة ...لا أعتراض عليها *
*لإن دة مجالها وهى أعلم مننا فيه *
*انما ربطها بالأيمان هو دة وجه أعتراضى فقط *​


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

كده متفقين....هي فسرته من منظور إيمانها المسيحي لكنها ما قالتش ان كده اثبتنا صحة العقيدة المسيحية او وجود ربنا او كده (بالعلم)


انا كده معنديش اي مشكلة واعتقد عبود كمان......منتظرين الجزء القادم...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انما هى كانت بتطبق اللى هى وجدته من خلال ابحاثها على كلام الكتاب المقدس
> وجدت ان الابحاث بتقولها ان *عدم الغفران بيؤدى الى امراض كتيرة جدا *


*محتاجين شرح للعبارة الخطيرة دى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا دكتورتنا طلبتها منك بدون شروحات لأن الشرح سيدخلنا فى تناقاضات مرة أخرى *
> *هرجع واقولك ( هى عرفت منين ) و ( حددت أزاى ) أن الشخص دة صااااادق فى طلبه لله ؟ علشان تقيس الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية الصادرة من مخه ؟*
> *ممكن يكون أى نشاط تانى لا علاقة له بالأيمان أو بالله *
> *وواضح تماماً أن السؤال دة مالوش أجابة عندك ولا أحد يملكها علشان كدة طلبت منك الأجابة ( بدون شرح أو تبرير )*
> ...



لالالالا , متقوليش انتى بتدافعى عن البحث والباحثة لانك متعرفش انا بفكر ازاى وفى ايه متدخلش فى شخصى وناقش اللى انا بقوله بس 
وايوة انا جاوبت قبل كده على السؤال ده , ايوة انت تقدر تعرف اذا كان الانسان صادق ولا لا
فيه حاجة فى الابحاث العلمية اسمها observations ملاحظات 
زى ملاحظة سلوك وتصرفات شخص علشان اوصل لنتيجة 
ديه بقا لا بتتقاس بميكرسكوب ولا بتحليل دم 
انما بتكون observations  ,وملاحظات فقط بناخد منها نتائج 

 فيه ابحاث بتاخد  سنين بيجيبو مجموعة من الناس وبيحطوهم تحت الملاحظ علشان يوصلوا لنتيجة 

وبالنسبة للانسان المسيحى الحقيقى , انا قولت قبل كده ان ده بيتعرف وخصوصا لو كان اللى قدامه مسيحى حقيقى بردو 
ده كلام الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

اتمنى تكون النقطة ديه وضحت علشان انا ايدى وجعتنى من الكتابة :new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لالالالا , متقوليش انتى بتدافعى عن البحث والباحثة لانك متعرفش انا بفكر ازاى وفى ايه متدخلش فى شخصى وناقش اللى انا بقوله بس


*لأ ...حضرتك دافعتى ..*
*وأنا قصدت أنى أجلب أسم ( زغلول النجار ) مخصوص واشوف رد فعلك ...فسخرتى من أبو الزغاليل :t31:*
*أنتى وطارق أنتفضتوا واستنكرتوا بشدة وعقدتوا المقارنات*
*بين أتنين مش تعرفوهم أصلاً*
*وبما انى أثق فى أمانة نقلك ...ارجوكى*
*أفصلى بين رأيك الشخصى وكلام الباحثة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اتمنى تكون النقطة ديه وضحت علشان انا ايدى وجعتنى من الكتابة :new6::new6:


*ألف ألف ألف سلامة على أيدك*
:t31::t31:
*أنتى اللى أصريتى على تقديم شرح فى حين أنى ما طلبتوش*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...حضرتك دافعتى ..*
> *وأنا قصدت أنى أجلب أسم ( زغلول النجار ) مخصوص واشوف رد فعلك ...فسخرتى من أبو الزغاليل :t31:*
> *أنتى وطارق أنتفضتوا واستنكرتوا بشدة وعقدتوا المقارنات*
> *بين أتنين مش تعرفوهم أصلاً*
> ...



اظن احنا كده نبقا خلصنا النقاش فى النقطة اللى كان عليها خلاف 
وعادى انك متقتنعش مفيش اى مشاكل زى ما بيقولوا we agree to disagree 
رأيى الشخصى بقا وطريقتى فى التفكير والتعبير ديه حاجة ترجعلى انا , زى ما رأيك الشخصى وشخصيتك ترجعلك انت 
انا مش بناقش شخصيتى هنا انا بناقش ندوة انا حضرتها
والكلام اللى انا نقلته هو كلام الباحثة فعلا 
اظن كده انتهينا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

*لأ ما نتهيناش يا دكتورة*
*لازلت منتظر ردك على مشاركة رقم 104*
*أو تمتنعى عن الأجابة *​


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *محتاجين شرح للعبارة الخطيرة دى *​



اقرا اخر ردين ليا يا عبود هتعرف المقصود.....هي عاملة زي اللي بيفسر حاجة بنظرية الخيوط String theory...لكن ماقالتش اذا كانت هي النظرية دي فعلاً الصح وﻻ ﻷ.....مجرد modelling...

يعني لو فيه ربنا وغفران وبتاع....فده ممكن يكون تفسير للحاجة دي....

لكن ده مش معناه ان التأثيرات دي دليل على علاقة مع ربنا او حاجة


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2013)

ما تستعجلش على رزقك يا عوبد  .. اصبر شوية ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ما تستعجلش على رزقك يا عوبد  .. اصبر شوية ..


*لأ بقى مش هصطبر*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*طارق أنا باحترم ( المجال المهنى ) لكل شخص*
*لأنه أكييد أكييد بيفهم عنى فى مجاله مليون مرة*
*لكن لما نبدأ نناقش المسألة الأيمانية هنا أنا تدخلت*
*بغرض معرفة كيف تفكر الناس ....فقط *
*ولأن الأيمان ليس حكراً على أحد تماماً كمعرفة الله *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اقرا اخر ردين ليا يا عبود هتعرف المقصود.....هي عاملة زي اللي بيفسر حاجة بنظرية الخيوط String theory...لكن ماقالتش اذا كانت هي النظرية دي فعلاً الصح وﻻ ﻷ.....مجرد modelling...


*لو مجرد ( موديل ) يبقى خلاص ...كل واحد يلبس اللى يريحه*
:999:
*لازلت انتظر يعنى أية عدم الغفران بيؤدى الى أمراض كثيرة*
*وهل هى أمراض عضوية ؟*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ بقى مش هصطبر*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *طارق أنا باحترم ( المجال المهنى ) لكل شخص*
> *لأنه أكييد أكييد بيفهم عنى فى مجاله مليون مرة*
> ...



طبعاً ! .. معك حق .. (وحشتينا يا حبو :new6: ) لكن لا اريدك ان تستعجل الامور و تسقط في أخطاء عقائدية خصوصاً وانك حديث العهد بها (العقيدة المسيحية يعني  ) فأنت قلت انه من المستحيل ان يعرف انسان علاقة انسان اخر بالله و هل هي صادقة و سليمة ام لا .. ده خطأ عقائدي كبير  .. جايلك في الشرح الممل  .. اما مسألة علاقة هذه العلاقة السليمة بالفيزياء .. فالامر ده محتاج بحث لدعم قناعاتي الشخصية .. وبرضه جايلك في الشرح  .. بس مش الممل لأن قليلون هم من كتبوا في هذا الشأن .. والامر نسبي أيضاً .. المهم اهدى كده ... وخد نفس طويل


----------



## geegoo (21 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو مجرد ( موديل ) يبقى خلاص ...كل واحد يلبس اللى يريحه*
> :999:
> *لازلت انتظر يعنى أية عدم الغفران بيؤدى الى أمراض كثيرة*
> *وهل هى أمراض عضوية ؟*​


عدم الغفران له اتجاهين :
عدم الغفران للنفس : 
الانسان لا يصدق ان خطيته قد غفرت بالتوبة .. يظل محتجزا داخل الاحساس بالذنب ... 
هذه الدوامة يتخللها كراهية النفس .. ضعف الثقة بالنفس أو انعدامها ... الشعور بالدونية و النقص .... الخ 
عدم الغفران للآخرين :
الانسان لا يستطيع أن ينسي من آذاه و كيف آذاه ... يدور الشريط في ذهنه الاف المرات ... يصبح عبدا للكراهية ... يبرر معظم اخطائه و سقطاته بتلك الأذية ... بل قد يصل الأمر أنه هو نفسه يأذي آخرين ....
كل تلك المشاكل و الأمراض النفسية و الطاقات السلبية بلا شك تضع بصمات واضحة علي الصحة الجسدية .. و هذا أمر مفروغ منه علميا ..
أقصد العلاقة بين الصحة النفسية و الجسدية ...
دمت بخير ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

geegoo قال:


> عدم الغفران له اتجاهين :
> ..........
> 
> كل تلك المشاكل و الأمراض النفسية و الطاقات السلبية بلا شك تضع بصمات واضحة علي الصحة الجسدية .. و هذا أمر مفروغ منه علميا ..
> ...


*تمام التمام وأنا متفق معاك ...يتبقى لى سؤال واحد*
*هل كل عِلة جسدية بالضرورة يكون سببها نفسى ؟*
*( فى ضوء ) نقطة ( عدم الغفران ) اللى حضرتك شرحتها*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

طيب ياجماعة , قريب بأذن يسوع هكمل الموضوع فى الاتجاه الاساسى بتاعه . :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب ياجماعة , قريب بأذن يسوع هكمل الموضوع فى الاتجاه الاساسى بتاعه . :Love_Letter_Send:


*لا ....خلاص ....يادكتورة*
*كملى ...انا هتابع من بعيد بس لأنى وصلت للى أنا عايزه خلاص*
*وبأعتذر لك على الأزعاج *​​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا ....خلاص ....يادكتورة*
> *كملى ...انا هتابع من بعيد بس لأنى وصلت للى أنا عايزه خلاص*
> *وبأعتذر لك على الأزعاج *​



ابدا مفيش ازعاج ولا حاجة , ومفيش اى داعى للاعتذار


----------



## geegoo (21 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام التمام وأنا متفق معاك ...يتبقى لى سؤال واحد*
> *هل كل عِلة جسدية بالضرورة يكون سببها نفسى ؟*
> *( فى ضوء ) نقطة ( عدم الغفران ) اللى حضرتك شرحتها*​


عفوا اخي الحبيب علي التأخير 
في اعتقادي ان الاجابة " لا " ... ليس كل ما هو عضوي أصله نفسي في تلك النقطة ..
لأنه _ بغض النظر عن علله النفسية من عدم الغفران _  يبقي انسانا معرضا أو سبق تعرضه لعوامل مرضية أخري ...
سلام و نعمة رب المجد معك


----------



## خادم البتول (21 مارس 2013)

كان نفسي أشارك في المناقشة الجميلة دي لكن للأسف ساعات الظروف تمنع أو الوقت لا يسمح. اسمحوا لي ببعض تعليقات شخصية سريعة، خصوصا إن موضوع العقل عموما هو موضوعي المفضل وتخصصي ودراستي الحالية. أتمنى التعليق ده يكون فيه بعض التوضيح للموضوع الرئيسي، بعد إذن الأستاذة الجميلة *روز *اللي بحييها على التوبيك الرائع ده وأتمنى الاستمرار. :16_4_10:

* * *​
أي *علاقة سليمة *مع الله هي *بالضرورة علاقة مع المسيح *ـ بغض النظر عن "معتقدات" المؤمن نفسه. هنا المسيح مش مجرد يسوع الناصري الزمني ("المصلوب" في اعتقاد البعض، "المرفوع" في اعتقاد البعض الآخر). المسيح هو المبدأ الكوني الأزلي الأبدي الكلمة الخالق: بهاء نور الله ورسم جوهره. عشان كده تحديدا يميل أقطاب الصوفية في *الإسلام نفسه *للمسيح بعد درجة معينة من العمق الصوفي والمحبة الإلهية، وأشهر مثال كان *الحلاج*، اللي تقمص بالفعل شخصية المسيح وكان من الغريب إنهم في النهاية أعدموه بـ"الصلب" ومات بنفس الطريقة. نفس الشيء مع *ابن عربي *"الشيخ الأكبر"، وإن كان أقل وضوحا من الحلاج، لكن أشعاره بتكشف عن قلب وتوجه مسيحي تماما (مثال: أدين بدين الحب). نفس الشيء مع *ابن الفارض *(سلطان العاشقين)، ده طبعا غير الرائع "*رومي*" (مولانا جلال الدين الرومي) وغيرهم وغيرهم *كتيييير*، وكلهم، نعم، اتباع مدرسة "*رابعة العدوية*" (مدرسة الصوفية القائمة على "الحب"، في مقابل الصوفية القائمة على الخوف والرجاء لأستاذها وقطبها الأشهر "الحسن البصري"). كل دول في الحقيقة "*مسيحيين*" بالقلب وبالتوجه وبكل التراث اللي تركوه. ويمكن ده تحديدا هو السبب إن الوهابيين والصوفيين ببساطة *مش بيطيقوا بعض*، مع إن الاتنين المفروض مسلمين (لكن الحقيقة إن بالفعل "*دين*" كل واحد فيهم ـ نفسيا وروحيا ـ يختلف تماما عن الآخر)! مرة تانية: أي إنسان يقترب حقيقة من الله *فهو بالضرورة يقترب من المسيح*، بغض النظر اسم الله/المسيح ده إيه في دينه وشريعته.


بنفس الفهم المسيح هو أيضا البوذا، لأن بوذا مش مجرد شخص. البوذا مفهوم أكبر من الحكيم *جوتاما *صاحب اللقب، زي احنا دلوقت لما بنقول إن المسيح مش مجرد الإنسان يسوع الظاهر في الزمن. لذلك "الكون كله بوذا" في الفلسفة البوذية. ومش بس بوذا، المسيح هو أيضا "*التاو*" في العقيدة التاوية في الصين، وهكذا. يعني باختصار شديد: نعم، *العلاقة السليمة مع الله هي العلاقة مع المسيح تحديدا *بغض النظر عن اسمه في المذهب أو في وعي المؤمن. العلاقة دي ليها طريق وملامح محددة وثابتة وواضحة، اكتملت فيما يسمى "الديانة المسيحية". أما العلاقة مع إله يأمر أتباعه مثلا بسفك الدم والحرب الأبدية لنشر عبادته كما في بعض الديانات، أو مع إله يأمر بتقديم قرابين بشرية كما عند بعض الوثنيين، فدي لا يمكن اعتبارها "علاقة سليمة مع الله"، لأنها بالأحرى علاقة مع شيطان. وإذا كان الشيطان ده بيسمي نفسه "الله" عند أتباعه، فالعلاقة معاه ـ مهما كانت سليمة من وجهة نظر أصحابها ـ لا تعني أبدا "علاقة سليمة مع الله"، وبالتالي من المستحيل أن يكون ثمرها هو ثمرالعلاقة الحقيقية السليمة مع الله الحقيقي، سواء في موضوع "جاما" أو غيره.

* * *​
أما تجارب "*جاما*" فاتعملت تحديدا على *رهبان*، وتحديدا رهبان مسيحيين وبوذيين، وكل النتائج اللي بتتكلم عنها د. ليف (وغيرها من الباحثين مش لوحدها)، كلها ظهرت أثناء جلسات التأمل، بالتركيز عند المسيحيين على مفهوم "*المحبة*" (وعند البوذيين على مفهوم قريب في البوذية هو "الإشفاق")، يعني بالتركيز على "الله" نفسه كما في الإيمان المسيحي، أو على ملمح من ملامح "الحقيقة" كما في الإيمان البوذي.

*والخلاصة*: نظريا أي إنسان ممكن يوصل للتردد جاما في المخ ويعاين بنفسه كل نتايجه وأثره في الوعي والحياة، مش لازم راهب ومش لازم مسيحي. وزي ما ممكن مسيحي يكون خاطئ وحاقد وكاره ومغترب تماما عن الله، كمان بالعكس ممكن يكون لاديني أو حتى ملحد ورغم كده يكون ـ نظريا ـ قريب جدا لـ"المسيح"، بغض النظر عن اقتناعه الشخصي أو إنكاره المعلن للديانات.. ده نظريا.. أما عمليا ـ وحسب التجارب المسجلة ـ يمكن الوصول لحالة جاما فقط عند وجود علاقة حية مع المبدأ الكوني (المسيح)، والعلاقة دي هي بس اللي ممكن نسميها "*علاقة سليمة مع الله*"، والعلاقة دي هي اللي احنا نزعم إنها بلغت *أوضح وأفضل وأكمل صورها في تعاليم المسيحية ونصوص الكتاب المقدس.
*
* * *​
بالنسبة لطريقة *سيلفا*: لا يا جيجو سيلفا كان شغله على تردد *ألفا*. فيه 4 ترددات للمخ ترتيبهم تنازليا: بيتا: تردد تقريبا من 14 إلى 30 هرتز أو أكتر (وهو التردد أثناء الوعي العادي بكل حالاته ودرجاته)، ألفا: من 14 إلى 7 هرتز (حالة الاسترخاء التام ـ الصلاة بتركيز ـ التأمل ـ اليوجا ـ إلخ)، ثيتا: من 7 إلى 4 هرتز (التأمل العميق ـ النوم الخفيف، مصحوب عادة بأحلام ـ بعض أنواع النباتات والمخدرات ـ إلخ)، دلتا: أقل من 4 هرتز (النوم العميق، بدون أحلام). حديثا ـ بعد اختراع رسام المخ الإلكتروني ـ تم اكتشاف تردد خامس، تردد *جاما*، بس جاما دي أعلى من بيتا نفسها (فوق 40 هرتز): عارف لما المُـزة اللي مجنناك ومسهراك أخيرا تعترف لك: "*وأنا كمان بحبك*"، وساعتها تحس إنك طاير، عايز تاخد الدنيا كلها بالحضن وتحس إنك أقوى من كل حاجة وتقدر تعمل أي حاجة، أو عارف عبد الحليم حافظ وهو بيغني: "يا عينيّ يا قلبي جرى إيه ـ الدنيا احلوت كده ليه.. يا اصحابي يا أهلي يا جيراني ـ أنا عايز أخدكو ف أحضاني"... أهي الحالة دي هي يادوب يادوب بداية جاما لما تشتغل.. :smile01 ربنا يوعدنا ويوعد السامعين.  

ومن الغريب إن "الحب" تحديدا ـ ولو للجنس الآخر ـ غالبا هو بس اللي ممكن يسبب دخول الشخص العادي نفسيا في بداية حالة جاما. أما الحالة العقلية لجاما ـ ودي أعتقد اللي بتتكلم عليها روز ـ فهي كمان مختلفة تماما عن الحالة العادية (درجة فوكاس استثنائية ـ حدة مضاعفة في الحواس زي البصر والسمع والشم... ـ قوة شاذة للذاكرة ـ إلخ)، وهي دي عادة الحالة اللي بترصدها التجارب واللي بيقدر الرهبان يحافظوا عليها *لمدة طويلة*، مش مجرد لحظات أو حتى ساعات زي الحالة النفسية اللي بيدخلها الشخص العادي.. ومش مجرد *حالة نفسية*.  


أتمنى كده الأمور تكون أوضح شوية.. أستأذنكم أي نقاش أو اعتراض ـ إذا فيه اعتراض ـ بعد أن تنتهي روز من الموضوع الرئيسي.. :16_4_10:

* * *​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> كان نفسي أشارك في المناقشة الجميلة دي لكن للأسف ساعات الظروف تمنع أو الوقت لا يسمح. اسمحوا لي ببعض تعليقات شخصية سريعة، خصوصا إن موضوع العقل عموما هو موضوعي المفضل وتخصصي ودراستي الحالية. أتمنى التعليق ده يكون فيه بعض التوضيح للموضوع الرئيسي، بعد إذن الأستاذة الجميلة *روز *اللي بحييها على التوبيك الرائع ده وأتمنى الاستمرار. :16_4_10:
> 
> * * *​
> أي *علاقة سليمة *مع الله هي *بالضرورة علاقة مع المسيح *ـ بغض النظر عن "معتقدات" المؤمن نفسه. هنا المسيح مش مجرد يسوع الناصري الزمني ("المصلوب" في اعتقاد البعض، "المرفوع" في اعتقاد البعض الآخر). المسيح هو المبدأ الكوني الأزلي الأبدي الكلمة الخالق: بهاء نور الله ورسم جوهره. عشان كده تحديدا يميل أقطاب الصوفية في *الإسلام نفسه *للمسيح بعد درجة معينة من العمق الصوفي والمحبة الإلهية، وأشهر مثال كان *الحلاج*، اللي تقمص بالفعل شخصية المسيح وكان من الغريب إنهم في النهاية أعدموه بـ"الصلب" ومات بنفس الطريقة. نفس الشيء مع *ابن عربي *"الشيخ الأكبر"، وإن كان أقل وضوحا من الحلاج، لكن أشعاره بتكشف عن قلب وتوجه مسيحي تماما (مثال: أدين بدين الحب). نفس الشيء مع *ابن الفارض *(سلطان العاشقين)، ده طبعا غير الرائع "*رومي*" (مولانا جلال الدين الرومي) وغيرهم وغيرهم *كتيييير*، وكلهم، نعم، اتباع مدرسة "*رابعة العدوية*" (مدرسة الصوفية القائمة على "الحب"، في مقابل الصوفية القائمة على الخوف والرجاء لأستاذها وقطبها الأشهر "الحسن البصري"). كل دول في الحقيقة "*مسيحيين*" بالقلب وبالتوجه وبكل التراث اللي تركوه. ويمكن ده تحديدا هو السبب إن الوهابيين والصوفيين ببساطة *مش بيطيقوا بعض*، مع إن الاتنين المفروض مسلمين (لكن الحقيقة إن بالفعل "*دين*" كل واحد فيهم ـ نفسيا وروحيا ـ يختلف تماما عن الآخر)! مرة تانية: أي إنسان يقترب حقيقة من الله *فهو بالضرورة يقترب من المسيح*، بغض النظر اسم الله/المسيح ده إيه في دينه وشريعته.
> ...



مشاركتك حقيقى رائعة ياخادم البتول وفعلا اثرت الموضوع 
وده فعلا اللى بحاول اشرحه لما جبت مثل رابعة العدوية ومنهجها فى العشق الالهى وانا نفسى ان الناس تقرا اشعارها الجميلة عن حبها وعشقها لله 
الكلام ده زى بالظبط اللى قاله بولس الرسول للناس فى اثينا 
قالهم الاله الذين تتقونه وانتم تجهلونه , لما لقى عندهم معبد لاله مجهول 
بيتقوا اله هما مش عارفين هو مين 
والاله ده هو المسيح 
بس هما مش عارفين هو مين بالظبط 
وده اللى عمله بولس انه قالهم مين هو الاله ده اللى هما بيحاولوا يتقوه ويتصلوا بيه وهما مش عارفينه 
يعنى زى ما بنقول كده put a name on the face 
or  put a face on  the name 

علشان كده انا قولت ان الله ( المسيح ) حاضر لكل انسان بغض النظر عن الديانة , لو كان الانسان ده بيحاول يتصل بيه بصدق مش مجرد تأدية عبادات 

اشكرك جدا


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

انا قريت قبل كده ان تردد جاما ممكن يوصل ل 100HZ


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أما تجارب "*جاما*" *فاتعملت تحديدا على رهبان،* وتحديدا رهبان *مسيحيين وبوذيين،* وكل النتائج اللي بتتكلم عنها د. ليف (وغيرها من الباحثين مش لوحدها)، كلها ظهرت أثناء جلسات التأمل، بالتركيز عند المسيحيين على مفهوم "*المحبة*" (وعند البوذيين على مفهوم قريب في البوذية هو "الإشفاق")، يعني بالتركيز على "الله" نفسه كما في الإيمان المسيحي، أو على ملمح من ملامح "الحقيقة" كما في الإيمان البوذي.


*لشخصك العزيز ...سبعين ألف وردة*
*فى كل وردة سبعين ألف ورقة*
*فى كل ورقة سبعين ألف قُبلة*
*فى كل قُبلة سبعين ألف تحية*
*فى كل تحية سبعين ألف تقييم*
*يا بتاع " مأساة الحلاج " - عبد الصبور شاهين برضه ؟*
*إن لم تخنى الذاكرة !!*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

فاهمين قصدك ياعبود من التظليل الاحمر اللى انت عامله 
وانت بنفسك قولت انك وصلت للى انت عايزه خلاص ,واحنا عارفين انك وصلت للى انت عايزه  وانك فى جميع الاحوال هتوصله 
مأساة الحلاج لصلاح عبد الصبور مش عبد الصبور شاهين على حسب ذاكرتى


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

اظن نكتفى بهذا القدر من الحديث على جاما او نأجل الحديث عنها لبعدين 
اللى مقتنع ديه حريته واللى مش مقتنع ديه بردو حريته :Love_Letter_Send:
محدش هيجبر حد على حاجة ابدا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فاهمين قصدك ياعبود من التظليل الاحمر اللى انت عامله
> وانت بنفسك قولت انك وصلت للى انت عايزه خلاص ,واحنا عارفين انك وصلت للى انت عايزه  وانك فى جميع الاحوال هتوصله
> مأساة الحلاج لصلاح عبد الصبور مش عبد الصبور شاهين على حسب ذاكرتى


*فى جميع الأحوال باوصل للى أنا عايزه - لكن بدون لوى دراع حد*
*سألت السؤال أكتر من عشر مرات ووصلتنى الأجابة من خادم البتول .... أخيرااااا*
*انا داخل فقط علشان أقولك هو فعلاً صلاح عبد الصبور*
:t31::t31::t31::t31:
*:hlp: سلام  :hlp:*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2013)

*عجيب يا عبود* أن تقتبس هذه العبارة التي إقتبستها و تترك ما يليها مباشرة *!!!!!*


والخلاصة: *نظريا *أي إنسان ممكن يوصل للتردد جاما في المخ ويعاين بنفسه كل نتايجه وأثره في الوعي والحياة، مش لازم راهب ومش لازم مسيحي. وزي ما ممكن مسيحي يكون خاطئ وحاقد وكاره ومغترب تماما عن الله، كمان بالعكس ممكن يكون لاديني أو حتى ملحد ورغم كده يكون ـ نظريا ـ قريب جدا لـ"المسيح"، بغض النظر عن اقتناعه الشخصي أو إنكاره المعلن للديانات.. ده نظريا.. *أما عمليا ـ وحسب التجارب المسجلة ـ* يمكن الوصول لحالة جاما* فقط** عند وجود علاقة حية مع المبدأ الكوني (المسيح)*، والعلاقة دي هي بس اللي ممكن نسميها "علاقة سليمة مع الله"، *والعلاقة دي هي اللي احنا نزعم إنها بلغت أوضح وأفضل وأكمل صورها في تعاليم المسيحية ونصوص الكتاب المقدس.*


----------



## خادم البتول (21 مارس 2013)

أشكرك يا جميل على التقدير والتقييم .. *رابعة *دي حكاية.. بس انتي عارفة: كل حتة فيها "أصوليين" بيتحفظوا على أي حاجة "خارج المنهج". :smile01وجاما فعلا بتوصل لـ 100 هرتز ويمكن أكتر حسب ما أعرف.. 

* * *

*عبود*: "مأساة الحلاج" للشاعر العملاق "صلاح عبد الصبور" ـ صح يا روزا ـ  أما "د. عبد الصبور شاهين" فده شخص تاني (عالم وكاتب إسلامي وأستاذ جامعي، وله دراسات سببت جدل وخلافات كتير). 

أما تأكيدك على إن التجارب اتعملت على *رهبان *فالحقيقة ده هو القاعدة في جميع التجارب حاليا، في جميع المعامل، مع جميع العلماء والباحثين، مش عشان د. كارولين مسيحية أو عايزة تثبت مقدما شيء معين. إذا كان ده قصدك يبقا أبدا.. المسألة ببساطة إن الرهبان (مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين، والبوذيين كمان أكتر، والهندوس أحيانا) كمان الشامان (حكماء الفبائل القديمة/أشبه بالسحرة والمعالجيين الروحيين): المجموعة دي تحديدا من البشر بيدخل في حياتهم العادية "التأمل" كتدريب وطقس أساسي، وبالتالي انتقالهم بين ترددات المخ سريع وجاهز بالفعل، بالذات من تردد بيتا لـ ألفا وأحيانا ثيتا. بالتالي فيه *نوعين *من التجارب حاليا: تجارب على البشر العادي، ودي عادة مالهاش علاقة أوي بـ"حالات الوعي الفائق"، والنوع التاني تجارب "الوعي الفائق"، ودي دايما بتكون على رهبان (من أي دين). مثلا فيه حاجة دلوقت خلاص مسجلة ومعترف بيها علميا اسمها "تأثير مهاريشي"، ومهاريشي ده راهب يوجي هندوسي أصلا.. *لولا إنه راهب *(مخه بالفعل متدرب) كان صعب جدا نكتشف التأثير اللي هو اكتشفه. لكن بعد الاكتشاف بيتم تعميم التجربة وتقديم نتايج الدراسة *للجميع*، والنهارده باتباع طريقة مهاريشي ممكن يتحقق "التأثير" في أي مكان مع أي راهب من أي دين، أو *حتى مع أي حد* يقدر يمارس *تأمل طويل ومركّز*، لأن الاكتشاف نفسه في النهاية مالوش أي علاقة بكون مهاريشي تحديدا "راهب" أو تحديدا "هندوسي"، إنما له علاقة بكونك تقدر تعمل جلسة التأمل دي أو ماتقدرش. 

*يعني يا بودي باختصار بلاش خباثة.. ماشي؟ :smile01*

* * * 

أشكرك يا بودي على الكلمات الرائعة، وأشكرك وأشكر كل الأحباء على التقييمات الثمينة جدا.. 
وفي انتظارك يا روز. :16_4_10:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

*هو انا كل ما أخرج من الموضوع ترجعونى فيه ؟*​


REDEMPTION قال:


> *عجيب يا عبود* أن تقتبس هذه العبارة التي إقتبستها و تترك ما يليها مباشرة *!!!!!*


*لا ياطارق مش عجيب ولا حاجة *
*دة كان سؤالى من صفحة ( 3 ) فى الأول خاااااااالص*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *هل أجرت **" كارولين ليف " **أبحاثها*​
> 
> *وتجاربها على مختلف ثقافات وديانات البشر *​​
> ...


*وكررته تانى هنا صفحة ( 4 )*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *سؤالى كان يتعلق بمنطقة جاما التى تتعلق بالأيمان*
> *أى أيمان هو ؟؟؟؟*
> *هذا هو سؤالى*​


*أستهلكنا 13 صفحة حتى وصلنا بالفعل على ( من ) أُجريت تجارب ( جاما )*
*لو قيل من الأول ( لا نعرف ) ( لم تُحدد ) ( البحث لم يتعرض لها )*
* كلمة ( لا نعرف ) مش هتقلل من قيمة حد ياجماعة *
*كنا أكتفينا ....*
*على من أجريت ؟ *
*هو دة كوووووول اللى كنت عايز أعرفه  *
*وعرفته ...مافيهاش أى خباثة و ( عهد الله )*
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 مارس 2013)

هي مالهاش دعوة بالدين أصلا.. زي ما قلت: هم طلبوا من المسيحيين التركيز على مفهوم *المحبة*، ومن البوذيين التركيز على مفهوم *الأشفاق*، وهو أقرب تعبير *للمحبة *عند البوذيين. عادة المخ بينتقل في التجارب دي من الأسرع (بيتا) للأبطأ (ألفا مثلا، أو ثيتا، أو حتى دلتا). المفاجأة هنا إن المخ مع استحضار حالة المحبة (بمستوى راهب) قفز من الأبطأ وبسرعة الصاروخ وصل لجاما نفسها، وهي أصلا أندر الحالات. 

*بعـــــــــــــد كـــــــــــــــده...*​
بعد كده الست بتقول *المحبة *دي بقا هي *الله *عند الراهب المسيحي، وهي الطريق لـ"فقد الذات" في "*الكل الإلهي*" عند الراهب البوذي، وده اللي هي، أو روز، أو العبد الفقير إلى ربه، بنسميه "*علاقة سليمة مع الله*". غلطنا؟؟؟ :smile01


مفيش مشكلة يا بودي الموضوع مش عِند. ممكن بقا كلنا نسكت ونخلي البنية تكمّل؟ :16_4_10:


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

الافكار المسممة 

هى قالت ان اول حاجة لازم تعملها انك تبص على طريقة تفكيرك وكأنك بتتفرج عليها من بره علشان تقدر تحدد ايه الغلط فيها 
وده عن طريق انك تسأل نفسك الاسئلة ديه هتساعدك 

1- كام مرة فى اليوم بتقول انا كان ممكن اعمل كده ومحصلش او كان ممكن يحصل كده ومحصلش 

2-كام مرة فى اليوم بتقول ( لو ) 

3- كام مرة كررت فى عقلك حوار او حاجة ضايقتك, وممكن تكون لسه محصلتش خالص 

4- كام مرة الفت سيناريوهات للمستقبل اللى انت خايف منه وكلها كانت سيناريوهات سيئة ؟

5- قد ايه بياخد التكهٌن او افتراض اشياء لسه محصلتش من وقتك فى اليوم 

6-هل عقلك سلبى ؟

7- هل انت مش عارف تحدد هدفك ومش عارف تعيشه ؟

8- هل بتقول لنفسك الكلمات ديه ( انا عمرى ماهنجح ابدا ) ( كل حاجة بعملها بتفشل ) , ( انا حظى كده )


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2013)

الحقيقة يا عبود انا ما بقتش عارف انت عاوز تعرف ايه تحديداً او معترض على ايه تحديداً !! ..

يعني دلوقتي بقى تحديد اللي اتعمل عليهم التجارب هو ما تسعى الي معرفته !! .. ومن شوية كنت معترض على اننا مانقدرش نعرف (فولان) على علاقة سليمة مع الله ولا لاء .. وبعدين اعترضت على امكانية قياس تأثير هذه العلاقة على اجهزة الانسان .. ومن شوية كنت بتقول اعتراضي مش عارف ايه !!

طيب يعني لما جه الاخ خادم البتول قالك انه في الغالب بتتعمل التجارب دي على الرهبان (مش المسيحيين بس لان لفظة راهب دي عامة) لانهم هم اللي عندهم طقس "التأمل" وبالتالي انتقالهم بين ترددات المخ سريع وجاهز  .. كده انت استريحت ؟ وصلت يعني؟!  روحت انت جيت رازعه تقييم !! .. دا على اساس ايه بالظبط؟؟ واحشك يعني ولا موافق على كلامه؟؟ لو موافق على كلامه كله تبقى مصيبه !!! .. لان لما جه  قالك ان حالة "الجاما" دي ما نقدرش نوصل لكمالها و انقى صورها *إلا في حالة العلاقة السليمة مع الله في المفهوم المسيحي فقط *.. ايه رأيك في الكلام ده؟ ..

ثم حيرتني !! .. ايه المشكلة العقلية عندك في انك تقبل ان العلاقة السليمة مع الله بحسب المفهوم المسيحي هي ما توصلنا لدرجة عالية من درجات الحكمة؟! .. هترجع تقول اصل الابحاث اتعملت على رهبان من كل لون يا باتسيتا و بالتالي ما نقدرش نحصرها في المفهوم المسيحي فقط ؟؟!! (المصيبة انك ما تقدرش تقول كده اصلاً! لان كان كل هدفك انك تثبت ان الابحاث اتعملت على رهبان مسيحيين او عقيدة الباحثة المسيحية هي اللي اثرت على نتايجها - بس همشي مع تخيلي شوية واعتبرك فاهم  ).. هقولك اه بس كل واحد من الباتسيتا دول بيؤمن بالمسيح بشكل مختلف عن الاخر من حيث المسميات و إن كانوا متقاربين في جوهره انه الضابط و الخالق و المتحكم في نواميس الطبيعة و ما الي ذلك من مطلقات إلهية ! .. هتقولي وليه يكون الهك انت في مفهومك المسيحي هو الصح, هقولك لانه هو الاقرب للمنطق و العقل, و هو صاحب الدلائل التاريخية و الروحية منذ نشأت الخليقة وحتى الان, وهو اللي كل الظواهر الطبيعية و الغير طبيعية بتصب في إثباته, ولو راجعت معتقدات باقي الناس هتلاقيها اسطورية بالاكثر و تحوي خزعبلات لا ترتقي لدرجة الفحص والتأمل !!(راجع قاموس معتقدات وشعوب العالم ) .. هتقولي من وجهة نظرك هي اسطورية زي ما من وجهة نظرهم ان عقيدتك اسطورية لما يجي اله و يتجسد و .. و .. هقولك غلط يا حج عبود ! لان ما يحكم على ان هذا اسطورى و ذاك غير اسطوري مش العناد و خلاص .. فيه منهج و علم و مدركات عقلية تقدر تقيس بيها مدى منطقية الاشياء حتى و إن كانت في ذاتها و جوهرها لا تخضع لمنطق !!!

كمان هقولك حاجه تاني وهي ان الحكمة درجات !! .. يعني اه ممكن نلاقي واحد بيعبد الجحش وعنده حكمة .. بس دي نقدر نوصفها بالظبط كانه بيحب بنت موزة و جت هبدته بكلمة (بحبك و النبي يا حسين) نفس المثال بتاع اخونا (خادم البتول) .. اهي دي درجة من درجات (الطيران العقلي والنفسي) بس يمكن اكبر شوية فبتاخد زمن اطول نسبياً بالقياس لحالة راهب مسيحي فاضل بتاع ربنا و عايش معاه فنلاقي عنده درجة الحكمة شاطحه شويتين تلاته ستين !!!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

*أنا كنت مشيت .... رجعتونى تانى ؟!!*
*كل واحد يقولى عبود عبود ...حاااضر ...يا نعم ؟*
*ممكن بقى تبقى آخر مشاركة ليا فى الموضوع دة علشان صاحبته ماتزعلش ؟؟*
*ممكن ؟؟؟*​



REDEMPTION قال:


> الحقيقة يا عبود انا ما بقتش عارف انت عاوز تعرف ايه تحديداً او معترض على ايه تحديداً !! ..


*لأن حضرتك من الأول ماجاوبتش على سؤالى اللى رجعت حطيته تانى*

*فذهبت الى التحدث عن العقيدة المسيحية ..وانا لم أسأل نهائياً عن العقيدة المسيحية ...سؤالى كان بسيط وسهل أنتم من عقدتموه* 



> يعني دلوقتي بقى تحديد اللي اتعمل عليهم التجارب هو ما تسعى الي معرفته !! ..


​

*بالظبط** ...كان هذا هو أساس سؤالى – ما تلاه فيما بعد هو رداً على دخولكم فى مناطق أخرى لم أطلبها ولم أتطرق لها* *فسألتكم بمفهوم آخر ...أزاى تعرف ان (فلان) على علاقة سليمة بالله *​



> ومن شوية كنت معترض على اننا مانقدرش نعرف (فولان) على علاقة سليمة مع الله ولا لاء ..


​

*لأ مش من شوية ....لازلت معترضاً ...لكن بما أنى عرفت شريحة الأختبار والقياس يبقى أنتهت المسألة* *ووضحت تمام الوضوح *



> وبعدين اعترضت على امكانية قياس تأثير هذه العلاقة على اجهزة الانسان .. ومن شوية كنت بتقول اعتراضي مش عارف ايه !!


​
*لأ** أنا مقولتش أعتراضى ( مش عارف أية ) دى ...مطلعتش من بقى* 


> طيب يعني لما جه الاخ خادم البتول* قالك انه في الغالب* بتتعمل التجارب دي *على الرهبان*


*لأ** .....هو مقالش فى الغالب لو كان قال فى الغالب كنت سكت *
*هو قال تحديداً ودة نص مشاركته* 
*أما تجارب "جاما" فاتعملت تحديدا على رهبان، وتحديدا رهبان مسيحيين وبوذيين* 



> روحت انت جيت *رازعه تقييم !!* .. دا على اساس ايه بالظبط؟؟ واحشك يعني ولا موافق على كلامه؟؟ لو موافق على كلامه كله تبقى مصيبه !!! ..


*لأ مارزعتوش** ..أنا قيمته فقط بدون أدنى ترزيع *
*على أساس أية ؟؟ - "واحشنى" + " باثق فى امانته فى النقل "* 
*+ أعجابى " بثقافته " وتنوع أطلاعاته + " حريتى الشخصية " *
*وبعدين فيه ناس تانية قيمته ...أشمعنى تقييمى أنا اللى علق معاك ؟* 



> لان لما جه قالك ان حالة "الجاما" دي ما نقدرش نوصل لكمالها و انقى صورها *إلا في حالة العلاقة السليمة مع الله في المفهوم المسيحي فقط *.. ايه رأيك في الكلام ده؟ ..


*هل العيب فيا أنا أم فى طريقة طرحى للسؤال ؟!* 
*لا علاقة لسؤالى بالمفهوم المسيحى *
*ولم أعلق على أى مشاركة تطرقت للمفهوم المسيحى *
*ومن ضمنها مشاركتك بتاعة التحاليل *​



> ثم حيرتني !! .. *ايه المشكلة العقلية* عندك في انك تقبل ان العلاقة السليمة مع الله بحسب المفهوم المسيحي


 *ما عنديش أى مشكلة عقلية والحمد لله *



> هترجع تقول اصل الابحاث اتعملت على رهبان من كل لون يا *باتسيتا*


*لأ ما قولتش يا باتستا دى برضه *
*وعلى فكرة أقرأ مشاركاتى تانى ( لم أتفوه بلفظة رهبان ) خاااااالص* 



> و بالتالي ما نقدرش نحصرها في المفهوم المسيحي فقط ؟؟!! (المصيبة انك ما تقدرش تقول كده اصلاً! لان كان كل هدفك انك تثبت ان الابحاث اتعملت على رهبان مسيحيين او عقيدة الباحثة المسيحية هي اللي اثرت على نتايجها


*هو أنت بتفترض أنى قلت وبعدين ترجع تقول دى مصيبة على اللى أنا ماقولتوش أصلاً ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
*مصيبة أية دى فعلاً ؟؟؟!!!!!* 
*من غير أى مصايب يا طارق ...لم يكن هذا هو هدفى* 
*سؤالى كان بسيط جداً حملتموه ما لا يحتمل أصلاً *



> - بس همشي مع *تخيلي* شوية *واعتبرك فاهم*  )..


​
*لأ تواضع لله وأطلق لمخيلتك العنان ....وأعتبرنى مش فاهم *



> هتقولي وليه يكون الهك انت في مفهومك المسيحي هو الصح,


*لأ** مكنتش هقول كدة ...جبت منين انى كنت هقول كدة يا طارق ؟!!!!*​



> هقولك لانه هو الاقرب للمنطق و العقل, و هو صاحب الدلائل التاريخية و الروحية منذ نشأت الخليقة وحتى الان,


 *من غير ماتقولى ولا أقولك...أنت بتفترض أشياء وترد عليها ؟؟؟*
*الكلام دة ممكن تقوله فى أى عظة أسبوعية ...النقطة اللى كنت*
*بسأل فيها لا علاقة لها بما تقوله ..لا من قريب ولا من بعيد*​



> هتقولي من وجهة نظرك هي اسطورية زي ما من وجهة نظرهم ان عقيدتك اسطورية لما يجي اله و يتجسد و .. و ..


 *تاااااانى هتقولى وهقولك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*أنت بتجيب الكلام دة منين بس عايز أفهم ؟؟؟*​



> هقولك غلط يا حج عبود !


 
*أنا فعلاً حجيت وأعتمرت أكتر من مرة...عرفت منين ؟؟؟؟*
*وعلى فكرة برضه ...كنت بأسمع ( وشك منور يا حاج )*
*زى ما تكون واخد كولاجين بالظبببببط !!!*
:t31::t31::t31:
*



كمان هقولك حاجه تاني وهي ان الحكمة درجات !! .. يعني اه ممكن نلاقي واحد بيعبد الجحش وعنده حكمة .. بس دي نقدر نوصفها بالظبط كانه بيحب بنت موزة و جت هبدته بكلمة (بحبك و النبي يا حسين) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لأ ...بحبك يا حمار بقى ...تبقى أقرب من حسين *
*أية علاقة الموزة بالجحش ولا مؤاخذة ؟* 
*هتدخلنا فى متاهة تانى واقولك اية هى درجات الحكمة وأزاى قستها ؟* 
*دة كلام نسبى ...اللى انا شايفه حكمة أنت ممكن تشوفه أى كلام* 
*والعكس بالعكس*​



> نفس المثال بتاع اخونا (خادم البتول) .. اهي دي درجة من درجات (الطيران العقلي والنفسي) ​


 

*ماليش دعوة بالأمثلة ...التى ساقها " خادم البتول "*
*شفتنى أنا ركزت على أية فى مشاركته ؟؟*
*أنا ركزت على الجزئية اللى أنا عايزها (( فقط ))* 
*وهى أجابة سؤالى** – *
*مرة أخرى ؟؟ *
*- مرة أخرى *
*الشريحة البشرية** التى أجرت عليها العالمة الباحثة تجاربها* 
*أتضح أنها** لم تكن شريحة عشوائية بل ( مُنتقاة ) بعناية ومُحددة سلفاً* 
*هات دماغ الراجل الراهب دة ...نقيسها ...قاستها ...طلعت بنتيجة *​​


*والنتيجة دى عرفتها و ( أحتفظ بيها لنفسى ) *​


​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2013)

انا اسف يا روز  .. بهدلتلك الموضوع معلش .. *غلطتي * .. دي آخر مشاركة ليا في الموضوع ده إلا إذا علق احد على اى من مشاركاتي


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

> *- مرة أخرى *
> *الشريحة البشرية** التى أجرت عليها العالمة الباحثة تجاربها*
> *أتضح أنها** لم تكن شريحة عشوائية بل ( مُنتقاة ) بعناية ومُحددة سلفاً*
> *هات دماغ الراجل الراهب دة ...نقيسها ...قاستها ...طلعت بنتيجة *​
> ...


رغم انى مكنتش عايزة ارجع للمناقشة تانى ومش هرجعلها ومش هدخل فيها تانى بس لازم ارد على الجزئية ديه 
جبت منين من كلامى ان الدكتورة كارولين اجرت ابحاثها على رهبان بس ؟
الندوة انا اللى حضرتها مش خادم البتول مع كل احترامى ليه 
والكلام ده هى مقالتهوش خالص 
بالعكس هى قالت وانا قولت قبل كده انها اجرت ابحاثها على انماط كتيرة من البشر وديانات كتيرة ولم تحصرها فى الرهبان 
وكمان حددت انها كانت مٌنتقاه بعناية على اساس انها عايزة تطلع نتائج معينة ؟
بس المفروض بقا لو هنمشى على كلامك انها مٌنتقاه بعناية وانها اجرتها على رهبان بس (وهى مقالتش كده اساسا بس ده افتراض ) كلام خادم البتول بيقول رهبان مسيحيين وبوذيين 
مش مسيحيين بس 
يبقا المفترض انها لو كانت شريحة منتقاه بعناية علشان تطلع نتائج معينة تتناسب مع ان الدكتورة مسيحية , يبقا تختار رهبان مسيحيين بس 

فى النهاية علشان مش هتناقش تانى فى النقطة ديه ده توضيح مش مناقشة , هى مقالتش خالص انها عملت تجاربها على  رهبان بس الكلام ده لاهى قالته فى الندوة ولا انا قولته هنا 

 


​​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الندوة انا اللى حضرتها مش خادم البتول مع كل احترامى ليه
> والكلام ده هى مقالتهوش خالص



*بس أنتى يادكتورة ماعترضتيش على كلامه ولا صححتى له حاجة !!!*
*بالعكس أثنيتى على مشاركته وأعطتيه تقييم كمان !!*​*ففهمت أنه قرأ البحث وعارف منطقة (جاما) وأنك موافقة على اللى قاله *
* وفى نفس الوقت  لم تحددى لنا ما هى أنماط البشر الذين أجريت عليهم التجربة !!*
*هو أنا أرتكبت ذنب كونى وثقت فى أمانتكم أنتم الأتنين فى نقل الأبحاث ؟*
*طيب لو حبيت أستكمل معلومة - هستكملها منين ياجماعة ؟*
*مش برضه من أصحابها اللى درسوها ومن الأعضاء اللى حضروا الندوة ؟*​​​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الندوة انا اللى حضرتها مش خادم البتول مع كل احترامى ليه
> ....................
> ​





وأنا بدوري أؤكد كلامك يا روزا.. أنا شخصيا باتكلم عن تجارب جاما حسب معلوماتي لكن *مش *باتكلم عن تجارب د. كارولين *بالتحديد*، وطبعا مش باتكلم عن *كل تجارب جاما حصريا*.. إذا كانت د. كارولين لا تحصر تجاربها في رهبان بس يبقا طبعا انتي أصدق وأدق، ببساطة لأن انتي اللي حضرتي السمينار. أما أنا فمعلوماتي من مصادر متنوعة وتشمل عشرات إن لم يكن مئات التجارب، مش بس تجارب كارولين وحتى مش بس تجارب جاما.. والمصادر نفسها هي كمان متنوعة، منها على سبيل المثال التجارب المدهشة اللي جمعتها "لين ماكتجارت" سواء في كتابها الأول أو كتابها التاني. كمان شغل كارولين في "الأفكار" وتأثيرها المباشر على المخ وتكوينه الفسيولوجي نفسه ده مذكور بالفعل وخلاص مُـثيت علميا (أول من ذكر الاكتشاف ده ـ على الأقل بالنسبة لي ـ كان غالبا دانييل جولمان، في كتابه الأشهر عن الذكاء العاطفي، لكن غير متأكد حاليا محتاج أراجع). بالتالي فيما يخص "د. كارولين ليف" تحديدا المرجعية الأولى بالطبع ليكي فقط.. *المرجعية الأولى ليها يا بودي فيما يخص تجارب كارولين*.. أي إضافة من عندي أرجو اعتبارها فقط للشرح والتوضيح والمساعدة في توصيل الرسالة، مش أكتر. باردون يا قمر. 


ثانيا بالنسبة لعبود وموقفه وقصده يا طارق.. كمان الموضوع ده لا يحتمل.. هل عبود بيشكك؟ مش باقول ده، لكن *حتى لو* كان بيشكك، *حتى لو*، ده طبيعي جدا، بالذات في بيئة متخلفة أنتجت لنا مسوخ باسم العلم أمثال زغلول النجار، زي ما هو نفسه استدعاه وذكره. عبود مش ورث الإيمان، إنما *اختار *الإيمان، بعد جهد وفكر عقلي طويل ورهيب وقاسي. بالتالي اللي زي عبود ـ بغض النظر عن إيمانه ـ مش مستعد أبدا لأي خداع جديد باسم العلم لصالح الإيمان، سواء كان الإيمان المسيحي أو الإسلامي أو أي إيمان. المسألة مش تشكيك للتشكيك، بقدر ما هي *فحص وتأكيد ومراجعة*. ده ببساطة "*المنهج النقدي*" اللي من غيره كلنا نبقا *دراويش في مولد*. وده بالعكس دور من أهم الأدوار طالما بنتكلم في العلم، وعلينا إن صدرنا يتسع ليه ونناقشه ونقبل كل نقده وتشكيكه بدون تعجب أو اندهاش أو حتى امتعاض وضيق، عشان كلنا في النهاية نوصل مع بعض ليقين برتبة "*اليقين العلمي*". دي وجهة نظري البسيطة، لكن مرة تانية كل ده بافتراض إنه أصلا بيشكك. أنا فعلا معرفش. لكن حتى لو.. أعتقد ـ *أعتقد *ـ هو ده التفسير. 


سلام ونعمة، وشكرا مرة تانية روزا على نقلك الخبرة والمعلومات دي لينا كلنا.. :16_4_10:


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ثانيا بالنسبة لعبود وموقفه وقصده يا طارق.. كمان الموضوع ده لا يحتمل.. هل عبود بيشكك؟ مش باقول ده، لكن *حتى لو* كان بيشكك، *حتى لو*، ده طبيعي جدا، بالذات في بيئة متخلفة أنتجت لنا مسوخ باسم العلم أمثال زغلول النجار، زي ما هو نفسه استدعاه وذكره. عبود مش ورث الإيمان، إنما *اختار *الإيمان، بعد جهد وفكر عقلي طويل ورهيب وقاسي. بالتالي اللي زي عبود ـ بغض النظر عن إيمانه ـ مش مستعد أبدا لأي خداع جديد باسم العلم لصالح الإيمان، سواء كان الإيمان المسيحي أو الإسلامي أو أي إيمان. المسألة مش تشكيك للتشكيك، بقدر ما هي *فحص وتأكيد ومراجعة*. ده ببساطة "*المنهج النقدي*" اللي من غيره كلنا نبقا *دراويش في مولد*. وده بالعكس دور من أهم الأدوار طالما بنتكلم في العلم، وعلينا إن صدرنا يتسع ليه ونناقشه ونقبل كل نقده وتشكيكه بدون تعجب أو اندهاش أو حتى امتعاض وضيق، عشان كلنا في النهاية نوصل مع بعض ليقين برتبة "*اليقين العلمي*". دي وجهة نظري البسيطة، لكن مرة تانية كل ده بافتراض إنه أصلا بيشكك. أنا فعلا معرفش. لكن حتى لو.. أعتقد ـ *أعتقد *ـ هو ده التفسير.
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمة، وشكرا مرة تانية روزا على نقلك الخبرة والمعلومات دي لينا كلنا.. :16_4_10:




سيبك من كل ده عزيزي خادم البتول .. *الاهم* انك ما تكونش افتكرت اللي أنا ظنيته من مشاركة عبود بشأن تقييمه لك .. هذه اول مره اتقابل معك فيها .. ولا اريد ان تُبنى أول مقابلة بيني و بينك - وانت شخص أحترمته  - على سوء فهم .. *سواء مني .. او منك* 

شكراً لمشاركاتك .. أضافت و *أظهرت* لي الكثير


----------



## خادم البتول (21 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> سيبك من كل ده عزيزي خادم البتول .. *الاهم* انك ما تكونش افتكرت اللي أنا ظنيته من مشاركة عبود بشأن تقييمه لك .. هذه اول مره اتقابل معك فيها .. ولا اريد ان تُبنى أول مقابلة بيني و بينك - وانت شخص أحترمته  - على سوء فهم .. *سواء مني .. او منك*
> 
> شكراً لمشاركاتك .. أضافت و *أظهرت* لي الكثير




 صحيح، فعلا، ده أول لقاء بينا  أهلا أخي الحبيب.. أول لقاء بس أنا عارفك طبعا ومتابعك من زمان. قلم موهوب شديد التميز وعقلية أحترمها جدا. طبعا مفيش أي سوء فهم أبدا.. بالعكس ميرسي على اهتمامك، وعلى تقديرك وتقييمك. :16_4_10:


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> صحيح، فعلا، ده أول لقاء بينا  أهلا أخي الحبيب.. أول لقاء بس أنا عارفك طبعا ومتابعك من زمان. قلم موهوب شديد التميز وعقلية أحترمها جدا. طبعا مفيش أي سوء فهم أبدا.. بالعكس ميرسي على اهتمامك، وعلى تقديرك وتقييمك. :16_4_10:



صدقني انا *لا شيء بجوارك* .. اشكرك أخي الغالي على محبتك و رقي فكرك و قلبك


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مارس 2013)

الله , رسائل حب وغرام بين خادم البتول وطارق :t33:
اطلع انا منها طبعا صح ؟
اتلخبطت على فكرة, جاية اقول اساميكوا كنت هقول خادم الطارق والبتول :smile02:smile02:smile02
 سامح عبد العلوم بتاع كلية الشكور هههههههههههه:smile01:smile01
عاجبكوا اللى عملتوه فيا ده ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مارس 2013)

*هو انا أسمى مكتوب تااانى ؟؟؟*
*كل ما هتقولوا ( بودى – عبود ) بأضطر أرجع لأن فيه نقاط مهمة جداً *
*تتعلق بشخصى البسيط ...فلازم أعلق عليها*​


خادم البتول قال:


> وأنا بدوري أؤكد كلامك يا روزا.. أنا شخصيا باتكلم عن تجارب جاما حسب معلوماتي لكن *مش *باتكلم عن تجارب د. كارولين *بالتحديد*، وطبعا مش باتكلم عن *كل تجارب جاما حصريا*..


*الله يفتح عليك مرة تانية ... *
*وسبعين** ألف وردة من أياهم كمان*
*:t33: ويُضَاعِفُ عَبّوْد لِمَن يَشَآءُ :t33:*
*إذن منطقة ( جاما ) ليست حِكراً على دكتورة كارولين *
*و هناك ( غيرها ) من أجرى هذه التجارب على رهبان ( أو غيرهم )*​



> بالتالي فيما يخص "د. كارولين ليف" تحديدا المرجعية الأولى بالطبع ليكي فقط.. *المرجعية الأولى ليها يا بودي فيما يخص تجارب كارولين*..


*أنا أعترضت** أن دكتورتنا روز لم تعترضك فى الأساس ...*
*ولم تُنبهك** أو تستوقفك الى أن د . كارولين لم تقل هذا *
*( لا يا بتول ) كارولين ذهبت لذاك ..ولكن زميلتنا لم تفعل بل أثنت عليك*
*لماذا لم تعترض مشاركتك** وصححت لنا جميعاً المعلومة ؟؟!!!*
*هذا " حتماً " يقودنى الى أنها أنتبهت فقط عندما علقت أنا*
*كذلك ثارت ثائرة البعض لأنى ( قيمتك ) !!!!*
*هُنا** ...*
*وهُنا فقط ... ظهرت أعتراضات وتصحيحات *
*وطالعونى بمشاركات ( مُشخشنة ) وضعت على فمى *
*أشياءاً لم أتفوه بها وتسائلت إن ما كان لدّى مشكلة عقلية *​


> أي إضافة من عندي أرجو اعتبارها فقط للشرح والتوضيح والمساعدة في توصيل الرسالة، مش أكتر. باردون يا قمر.


*باردونك معاك ... *
*أنت أثبت بالفعل ( صحة ) ما ذهبت أنا إليه ...دون أن تدرى*
*أو لعلك تدرى ...:t13:*
*وتعزيزاً لكلامك *
*هناك من أجراها على الطيارين المقاتلين ( سلاح الجو الأمريكى )*
*وهناك شركة الألعاب التى طورت وأخترعت خوذة ( جاما ) *
*وكلاهما أعتمد على الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية الصادرة من المخ*
*وتحديداً منطقة ( جاما ) *
*إذن هناك من أخذ ( منطقة جاما ) الى حيث عالم القتال *
*وهناك من أخذها الى عالم البرمجيات والألعاب المتطورة*
*وهناك من أخذها الى منطقة الذكاء *
*وهناك من أخذها الى منطقة الأحلام *
*وهناك من اخذها الى ركن دينى حال دكتورة كارولين وغيرها*
*قادتها الى الكتاب المُقدس*​ 
*حقها وألا مش حقها ؟؟ :beee:*
*... حقها** ...*​ 
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## geegoo (22 مارس 2013)

سلام و نعمة للجميع ..
ياريت ناخد الكلام من بعض ببساطة اكتر و نحاول نستفيد و نفيد ...
لاننا لسه _ علي ما اعتقد _ ما دخلناش لب الموضوع اللي روز كانت عايزة تعرفه لنا ...
الموضوع مش هدفه اثبات المسيحية حسب ما انا فاهم و روز أكدت علي كده ...
الموضوع حسب ما انا فاهم عامل زي لما تعيش موقف او خبرة معينة ... و تفتكر كلمة او نصيحة قالها لك والدك و انت صغير كانت ممكن تجنبك اللي حصل معاك ... او توفر عليك وقت او فلوس ... الخ
فهو ده اللي حصل مع كارولين ...
وصلت لنتائج ربطت بينها و بين ما تعرفه مسبقا من الكتاب المقدس ..

و الموضوع مش مقفول علي المسيحية ..
لأن ربنا مش ممنوع عن حد .. و كل نعمه و عطاياه _ و منها العقل قطعا _ متاحة لكل البشر 
بس هما يركزوا يوصلوا لربنا بعد كل ده  ...
الفرق اللي واضح .. ان كل ده متاح للمسيحي مجانا ..
انك مجرد تعيش المسيحية صح و تطبق تعاليم و وصايا الكتاب .. هتستمتع بحياتك حتي من غير ما تعرف انك جاما ولا دلتا و لا غيره ...
يعني اسمع كلام والدك و ثق فيه  بس كده ...


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 مارس 2013)

ياااه .. بعد كل هذا العُمر .. لازلنا في كي جي ون حوار  .. وفِهم .. فعلا ياخي! .. الناس هتفضل طول عمرها تتعلم .. وتفهم .. يارب تفهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ياااه .. بعد كل هذا العُمر .. لازلنا في كي جي ون حوار  .. وفِهم .. فعلا ياخي! .. الناس هتفضل طول عمرها تتعلم .. وتفهم .. يارب تفهم


*أية دة ؟؟*
*هو أحنا طلعنا فى نفث " الكلاث " مع بعض ؟*
*يبقى العيب على " ميث " كارولين هى اللى " موث "*
*فهمتنا " كويث "*
:yahoo:​


----------



## GoGo No Way (22 مارس 2013)

اتمنى ان كل دة يكون هزار مش استهزاء

المهم الموضوع شيق ولو فيه تكمله يا ريت يا روز 

متابع


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اتمنى ان كل دة يكون هزار مش استهزاء
> 
> المهم الموضوع شيق ولو فيه تكمله يا ريت يا روز
> 
> متابع



هزار او استهزاء , كل واحد حر  فى نفسه ده شئ لا يعنينى :999:
انما الموضوع هيكمل متقلقش علشان انا عايزاه يكمل علشان كلنا نستفيد 
ميرسى ليك :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 مارس 2013)

دا كلام واعر واحنا مش كديهـ .. 
لكن هنقرا مره وأتنين علشان بس نستوعب ونعرف احنا بنقرا أيه..
لكن كمجمل الواحد حاسس أنو عقله بخير وممكن يجمع ..
إّييهـ تاّاّاّ..!!
حاّجهـ حلوهـ خاّاَاَاَلص...!!!​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2013)

*بعد البحث الممتع دا .. والحوار الراقي المُحب ..

حابب أقول كلمتين بُعاد كل البُعد عنا "جاما"

كل يوم لما بشوف أمي بتصلي فى حجرتها .. بفضل عِند علشان اسمعها وهي بتدعي ..

فى نهاية كل صلاه أمي تدعي برجاء شديد وشغف شديد فى أن يتقبل منها الله ..

ألمس ذلك وأشعره فى نبرة صوتها وبكائها .. تذكرنا أنا وأخوتي أسم أسم من أكبرنا لأصغرنا .. 

ومع الدعاء لنا تدعو أيضا لمن مثلنا ..

كنت بردد وراها وأقول أسمع لها يا يسوع .. .. وانا علي يقين أنه يسمع لها .. وأيضاً يستجيب ..بالرغم من أنها لا تعرفه..


كثيراً كثيراً كنت أترك البيت وأسافر دون ان أخبر أحد  واظل بعيداً عن الأنظار فيما يقرب لشهر لا أحد يعرف عني شيء..

حينما كان يغلبني الحنين كنت أعود لمنزلي..لفراشي .ولأسرتي.

عندما كانت تتلقاني أمي وعماتي وزوجات أعمامي بالترحاب ..

كانت أمي تقول لهن "بذمتكم لتقولوله قلتلكم أيه أمبارح"

ترد أحداهن"صلت وفضلت تدعي اني ارجع بالسلامه ويتطمنوا عليا..نامت وصحيت من النوم حكت لعماتي حلم اني رجعت ..فضلم يدحكوا وقالولها ان شاء الله هيرجع .."

عارفين ...نفس اليوم الساعه 10 بليل رجعت البيت وبأرادتي

امي غير منتظمه فى صلاتها ولا تؤدي كل الفروض ..

لكني حيينما اسمعها تصلي أتوجع لجميل صلاتها (أقصد بصلاتها الدعاء فى ختام الصلاه)

وكأنها تصلي فقط لتطلب من ربها أشياء معينه ..وليس لأداء الفرض..!!

أحلام كثيره تراها أمي بشأننا وبشأن غيرنا وتتحق .. 
مع العلم انها تجتمع كل يوم هي وستات العيله ويفضلوا يرغوا وامي تحكي اللي حلمت بيه ..بعد حين يتحقق ..فيعودوا بالذاكره يتذكروا الحلم..

توضيح لكلامي .. فى أيه بحبها جداً  حابب أذكرها ..
"لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل: انتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل. ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم"( مت 17: 20 )

يعني طالما فى ثقه فى ربنا ورجاء فكل حاجه مُستطاعه لللمؤمن..

أقصد..لا يهم ان كانت "جاما" موجوده عندي او غير موجوده..او هيا صح ولا غلط..او نسبتها عندي 100 ولا حتي 1000..

المهم اني اكون مسنود علي حاجه هتخليني أقدر احقق اللي عايزه طول عمري..وهي علاقتي بشخص يقدر يحقق كل اللي عايزه..وعلاقتي بيه عمرها ما هتكمل الا اذا كاانت علاقه صادقه بيني وبين الشخص دا..

وعلي قد ما كانت علاقتي صادقه علي قد ما هيظهر عليا رضا الشخص دا عني ..

وأكيد كل اللي حواليا هيلاحظوا رضاه عني . لان أكيد تاثيره ظاهر فى التصرفات والحاله النفسيه والمزاجيه والأجتماعيه ..اللي ممكن كلوا يشوفها ظاهره عليا ويدونها فى شكل ملاحظاات..

معني كدا .ان علاقتي السليمه الصادقه مع الشخص دا شوفت نتايجها عليا علشان كدا هتمسك بيه أكتر لأنو طلع صادق معايا..

قبل ما ربنا يسوع يكشف محبته ليا ..كنت بطلب ربنا بحرقه شديده علشان يخلصني من الحاجات الوحشه اللي انا بعملها وعلشان هيا كانت مُيسره ليا وموجوده علي طول كنت بلاقي نفسي ضعيف قدامها ..
لكن كنت كاره ضعفي دا لأني كنت كاره الأفعال دي أصلاً..
كنت بصلي وبدعي لربنا وبقرا فى المصحف ..واقلوا يارب كفايه كدا ..خليني اصلي علي طول واصوم علي طول واقرا قرأن علي طول ..انا زهقت من اللي انا بعمله دا .. لكن مكنتش بحس اني بقيت قوي شويه او فى راحه نفسيه أو سلام داخلي جوايا ..طبعاً مكنت أعرف مصطلح سلام داخلي دا..
كنت بطلب منه بس انو يساعدني اني ابقا كويس واكون زي ما هو عايز لاني مش قادر لوحدي وضميري بيوجعني من اللي انا فيه.
كنت بقرا فى القرأن لكن بامانه كنت بذهق بعد خمس دقايق قرايه لأني مكنتش عارف ادخل فى الحاله اللي هيا اني دلوقت بقرا كلام ربنا فالمفروض اني اشعر باني بدأت أرتاح فأفضل أقرا وأقرا لحد ما يغلُب عليا النوم..لكن أنا اللي كنت بهرب من القرأه بالنوم..!!

لقيت ربنا مش حاسس بيا أبداً وكأنوا ولا عايزني ابقي معاه..

دخلت فى حالة عند وتحدي ..انتا مش عايزني ؟

 طيب خلاص أنا كمان مش عايزك وهروح للي مش بتحبه ..

فعلاً بقيت ادور علي السحر وكتب السحر وطرق أرضاء الجن والشياطين وبقيت أقطع فى ورق المصحف والبسه مع  الجورب فى الحذاء طول اليوم علشان اغيظ ربنا فيعاقبني فأحس انو منتبهلي وشايفني ومتابعني..
لقيته برضو منفض ..فبقيت عايز أرضي الشياطين بكل حاجه وحشه ..
لقيت اني دخلت فى حاله نفسيه وأكتئاب وخسيت النص ومبقيتش أكلم حد بقيت بس مع الشيطان لدرجة اني عورت نفسي وكتبتله وثيقه بدمي انو ربنا وهو الوحيد اللي هيخليني أعيش حياتي ولو كان ربنا موجود مش مشكله يعذبني فى الأخره معنديش مانع..ولو عايز ياخدني دلوقت يريت علشان اقف قدامه ببجاحه واقله انا مش لسا كنت بصليلك واقلك ساعدني انتا مرضيتش ..اعملك ايه ..كل ما اقلك ساعدني مش بحس انك عايز تساعدني اصلاً..

لقيت اني خلاص هموت من الحاله اللي انا فيها ووصلتلها وكلو لاحظها عليا لدرجة انو أبويا أخد تيشرت كنت لابسه بليل وراح وداه لشيخ وقاله شوف ابني ماله .حاسس انو لابسه عفريت ..
الشيخ قاله أبنك نفسه عفريت ..عرفت الكلام دا من والدي بعدين ..

فى أخر حالتي دي لما بقيت منغمس فى كل فعل سيء ورديء أنا مش حابب أعمله لكن بعمله عِند لأنو الوحيد اللي مفروض يساعدني مش راضي يساعدني ..اقدمت علي الأنتحار أكتر من مره .. لكن كانوا بيقفشوني ..

لكن نشكر المسيح أنو فى الأخر قالي انو أهو يا ابني .متخافش أنا سامعك من زمان ..

ومن بعدها .. وربي يعلم .. بقيت متدلع أوي فى محبة ربنا .. وشفت تدبيره قد ايه هو حلو .. ولقيت انو بيتواصل معايا فى كل موقف وفى كل يوم وبيسمع لكل صلاه ..سبتله حياتي كلها ولقيت ان تدبيره صالح وعجيب..مع اني مكنتش اعرفه..بل وكنت أمقته..!!!

عرفت بعدها انو لما انا أكون صادق .. أكيد هو كمان هيكون صادق ..وهيسمع..وهيعلن عن ذاته بطريقته..

فمفيش مانع ابداً ان ربنا يسمع للي بيناديه بصدق .. لأنه مفيش غيره يسمع ..

الموضوع دا حلو أوي ..لأخونا "ramzy1913"فيه ايات رائعه قريبه من الجزء الخاص بالأيمان فى البحث هنا .. 
بشكركم كلكم بأمانه علي الحوار الممتع .. ربنا يباركم ويعطيكم نعمه ..
وبشكر الجميل "خادم البتول" علي مشاركاته الرائعه اللي حسيتها أوي..
"ومُنتظر باقي البحث بشغف"
سلام الله معكم جميعا يرعاكم ويحيطكم..
النعمه معكم..
*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مارس 2013)

خريستوفورس , مشاركتك حقيقى اثرت فيا وحسيت بكل كلمة فيها 
انا مريت بحاجة مشابهه , جه وقت حسيت ان ربنا مش بيسمعنى خالص وكأنه مش موجود , كانت فترة صعبة جدا جدا جدا 
فأنا حاسة بكلامك ده 

وشكرا على توضيح التغيير اللى بيحصل فى حياة المؤمن المسيحى 
حتى لو كان بسيط لكن لازم لازم يكون فيه تغيير 
والا يبقا مش ايمان حقيقى 
الكتاب بيقول كده " ان كان احد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا " 
وانا اتعلمت كده على ايد الناس اللى علمتنى من رجال وخدام وخادمات الله فى الكنيسة 
لازم يبقا فيه تغيير ملحوظ حتى لو كان بسيط 
لكن لازم الذهن بيتجدد , الاتجاه بيتجدد , الدوافع بتجدد 
احنا بنتكلم كلام عشناه مش نظرى وخلاص 
اشكرك جدا على مشاركتك لينا لخبرتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اتمنى ان كل دة يكون هزار مش استهزاء


*لأ طبعا ...دة هزار*
*مافيش حد هنا بيستهزأ من حد أو بحد*
*أحنا هنا كلنا اخوات وبنتبادل القفشات مع بعض ليس الا*
*علشان ماتبقاش المواضيع جافة من غير طعم *
*هو بس حضرتك لسة جديد وسطنا وماتعرفناش *
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye

​


----------



## Strident (23 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ طبعا ...دة هزار*
> *مافيش حد هنا بيستهزأ من حد أو بحد*
> *أحنا هنا كلنا اخوات وبنتبادل القفشات مع بعض ليس الا*
> *علشان ماتبقاش المواضيع جافة من غير طعم *
> ...




(sarcastic look)

  :36_22_25::36_22_25:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> (sarcastic look)
> 
> :36_22_25::36_22_25:


 
:t11::t11::t11::t11:
*لأ خلاص بطلت أشارك برأى فى أى مواضيع*
*أنطلقواااا جميعاً *
*بلا وجع دماغ*​


----------



## Strident (23 مارس 2013)

ماعرفش ليه بطلت لكن اشجعك تقول براحتك......



انما شدني كلامك وخصوصاً انه مناقض (او هكذا اراه) لكلامك في اماكن اخرى


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مارس 2013)

I hope this is the end of the speech 
متهيألى كده كفاية ياجماعة 
enough is enough 
متهيألى كل واحد قال اللى عايزه خلاص لكل واحد فى الموضوع 
فكده كفاية اوى 


​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مارس 2013)

Stop it guys 
for Christ's sake stop it 
كفاية


----------



## Strident (23 مارس 2013)

حاضر....سوري مرة تانية 

هاوقف انا ومستني الجزء القادم


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

[FONT=&quot]نكمل فى اتجاه الموضوع الاساسى بعد الفاصل الاعلانى الطويل ده :t33::t33:
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وانا كمان بطيئة شوية فى تكملة الموضوع لان الندوة كانت طبعا بالانجليزى وفيها مصطلحات علمية انا عمرى ما درستها بالعربى  ولا اعرفها  اصلا بالعربى[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فعلشان اوصل للمعنى المضبوط من الكلام ويكون مفهوم ده شئ صعب شوية عليا علشان كده باخد وقت على ما ارتب افكارى وحتى كده بردو بحس ان ترجمتى مش دقيقة اوى زى ما انا عايزة بس انا بحاول يعنى فأعذرونى 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]المهم هى كانت بتقول انها ابتدت تدرس مخ الانسان وطريقة التفكير من 25 سنة وبتقول ان دراستها ديه هى اللى فتحت قلبها وعقلها لعلاقة حقيقية مع الله 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انا كنت جبت امثلة او اسئلة ممكن تسألها لنفسك علشان تعرف اذا كانت طريقة تفكيرك سلبية ولا لا فى المشاركة ديه [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]             #*133* 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واللى احنا لازم نعرفه علشان نقدر نعرف ان قد ايه طريقة تفكيرك بتأثر على حياتك كلها ( وانا لسه سامعه عن دراسة من جامعة هارفارد الامريكية من اكبر جامعات العالم بتقول ان 98% من الامراض الحالية سببها طريقة التفكير وان 2% بس سببهم الجينات والبيئة المحيطة ) 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فهى بتقول ان عقلك او مخ الانسان معمول علشان يمشى فى اتجاه ايجابى فقط [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]او علشان يفكر بطريقة ايجابية فقط 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وهى طبقتها على اننا بحسب ايماننا المسيحى مخلوقين على صورة الله , كائنات عاقلة مفكرة وعلشان كده عقلنا مٌصمم انه يفكر ويمشى فى الاتجاه الايجابى 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهى سمت عملية التفكير اللى بتحصل فى العقل بال [/FONT]circuit [FONT=&quot]او الدائرة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]زى الدوائر الكهربائية كده [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهى ماشية كالتالى , تفكر , تختار , تبنى 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اول حاجة انت بتفكر , بتفكر فى المعلومات اللى بتوصل لعقلك من خلال المٌستقلبات اللى هى حواسك الخمسة 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وبعد ما بتفكر فى المعلومات ديه انت بتختار , يا اما بتختار اختيار ايجابى ( وده الوضع الصح بالنسبة لعقلك ) يا اما بتختار اختيار سلبى , نتيجة لاختيارك ايا كان بيحصل [/FONT]genetic expression [FONT=&quot] او تعبير جينى 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]الجينات بالمعلومات اللى فيها بتترجم الى بروتينات والبروتينات اللى اتكونت ديه فعليا جوه عقلك بتحمل [/FONT]electromagnetic forces [FONT=&quot]او قوى كهرومغناطيسية ( اللى هى الافكار بتاعتك سواء ايجابية او سلبية ) 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]الى جانب كده فيه كيماويات فى عقلك , الكيماويات ديه مع القوى الكهرومغناطيسية ( الافكار اللى انت اخترت تركز عليها ) هما الاتنين مع بعض بيعملوا [/FONT]emotions [FONT=&quot]او مجموعة من المشاعر ( ايجابية او سلبية ) وال [/FONT]emotions [FONT=&quot]ديه اللى اتكونت لما بتدخل لعقلك الواعى ال [/FONT]conscious mind [FONT=&quot]بينتج عنها ال [/FONT]feeling [FONT=&quot]اللى هى الشعور[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فتبتدى تشعر بالفرح او الحزن او الاكتئاب او الندم او الكره او او او اى حاجة [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فلما بيكون اختيارك سلبى انك تركز على الافكار السلبية وتعمل [/FONT]focus [FONT=&quot]عليها , بتقول ان عقلك مش مٌصمم علشان يحتوى ويتعامل مع الافكار السلبية ديه 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فبيبتدى يحصل لخبطة [/FONT]chemically & electrically [FONT=&quot]كهربية وكيميائية جوه عقلك 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بتؤدى الى ان بيحصل [/FONT]inflammation & damage [FONT=&quot] التهابات وتلف فى الخلايا العصبية جواك 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ويبتدى المخ ( لانه بيسيطر على باقى الجسم ) يرسل اشارت لباقى الجسم ويبدأ يحصل فعليا تغيير فى البروتينات اللى بيصنعها جسمك وبالتالى بتأثر على هرموناتك وانزيماتك وبالتالى ممكن تؤدى الى امراض عضوية فعلا( على فكرة ديه تجربة شخصية هحكيلكوا عنها بعدين ) 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فأنت فعلا بتأذى نفسك جسديا لما بتحتفظ بالافكار السلبية زى الكراهية , الحقد , المرارة , عدم الغفران , التشاؤم , وكل الافكار السلبية ديه [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وهى كانت بتقول انك تقدر تعكس العملية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بمعنى انك تقدر تقرر انك تبطل تركز على الافكار السلبية وتختار انك تركز على الايجابى وبكدة هتبنى [/FONT]circuits [FONT=&quot]او دوائر سليمة فى عقلك 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وبتقول ان زمان كانوا بيعتقدوا ان لما خلية من خلايا المخ بتموت او تتدمر مش بترجع تانى[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انما حاليا بيقولوا انه لا , حتى لو ماتت ممكن نعملها   [/FONT]stimulation [FONT=&quot]وترجع تانى لوظائفها 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فهى بتحكى عن حالات هى شافتها ودرستها بالشكل ده فعلا 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]زى بنت عندها 17 سنة كانت فى اخر سنة فى المدرسة وكانت شاطرة عملت حادثة ودخلت فى غيبوبة لمدة اسبوعين والدكاترة قالوا مخها مش ممكن يرجع يشتغل طبيعى تانى لان الخلايا اتدمرت [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن هى وفريق البحث بتاعها , اشتغلوا على حالة البنت ديه وابتدت تعملها تدريبات [/FONT]stimulation [FONT=&quot] لعقلها [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفعلا البنت رجعت المدرسة تانى ودخلت الامتحانات ونجحت وجابت درجات كويسة ودخلت الجامعة بعد ما كانوا فاقدين الامل انها ترجع لحياتها الطبيعية تانى 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبتقول انها اشتغلت على حالات كتير  جدا بالشكل ده من ناس حصلها حوادث وحصل تلف فى خلايا المخ 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فهى بتقول انك ممكن تعكس العملية وبعد سنين من طريقة التفكير السلبى ممكن ترجع تفكر بطريقة ايجابية 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحتى الخلايا اللى دمرتها بسلبيتك ممكن ترجعها تانى 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبتقول انت متقدرش تتحكم فى الظروف اللى بتحصل حواليك لكن تقدر تتحكم فى ال [/FONT]reaction [FONT=&quot]بتاعك ناحيتها او رد فعلك ناحيتها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1- لازم تبقا مقتنع ان طريقة تفكيرك والذاكرة اللى انت بتبنيها فى عقلك بتأثر عليك فعلا زى ما شرحنا فوق .
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]2- خليك واعى بكل فكرة بتدور فى عقلك لان اوقات كتيرة زى ماهى قالت بيكون فيه [/FONT]chaos [FONT=&quot]او فوضى من الافكار جوه عقلك [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وانت مش واخد بالك وسايب كله مع كله ومش بتصفى الافكار ايه الكويس وايه الوحش ليك 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فلازم تكون واعى لكل فكرة تدخل جواك وتسأل نفسك هى ديه فكرة كويسة ليا ؟ هل ديه حاجة ايجابية ولا سلبية ؟ 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]3- بعد ما حللت الفكرة وشوفت هى كويسة ولا وحشة انت هنا قدام الاختيار [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يا اما تقبلها , يا اما ترفضها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4- بعد ما اخترت القبول او الرفض للفكرة ديه عقلك هيبتدى يتعامل مع هذا الاختيار ويبتدى يبنى على اساسه يا اما [/FONT]good trees or  bad trees of thoughts
زى ماقولنا قبل كده اشجار فكرية مسممة او سليمة 


[FONT=&quot]وخلى بالك انت لو عايز تطرد الافكار القديمة , وتستبدلها بجديدة فأنت بتعمل عملية اسمها [/FONT]building over [FONT=&quot]يعنى بتبنى فوق القديم بتدخل مٌدخلات جديدة و[/FONT]habits [FONT=&quot]او عادات فكرية جديدة بتاخد مكان القديم [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ناخد مثال عدم الغفران 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انت عندك عدم غفران فى حياتك هتعمل ايه؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1- لازم تكون مقتنع ان المشاعر السلبية ديه هتأثر عليك نفسيا وجسديا  وبتغير فى كيماويات جسمك وعقلك زى ماقولنا فوق 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]2- اضبط الفكرة ومش تخليها ماشية كده من غير تحليل فى عقلك , بمعنى اقعد مع نفسك وتعامل مع الفكرة وواجهها [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من امته انت حاسس بعدم الغفران ده , ومن مين ؟ وليه ؟ حلل الفكرة وشوف هى صح ولا غلط 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]3- اختار , اختار انك ترفض الفكرة ( عدم الغفران ) وهنا هى بتقول ديه محتاجة لمساعدة الروح القدس زى ما الكتاب بيقول مستأسرين كل فكر لطاعة المسيح , اخضع نفسك وتفكيرك للروح القدس علشان يخليك تختار انك ترفض عدم الغفران 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]4- بعد ما اخترت انك ترفض عدم الغفران للشخص المعين ده [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد سنين او وقت قضيته فى كراهيته والكلام السلبى عليه حتى بينك وبين نفسك 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ابتدى ابنى عادات جديدة ناحيتة , مثلا ابتدى صلى من اجله , ابتدى اتكلم عنه بشكل ايجابى بينك وبين نفسك , بدل الوقت اللى كنت بتقضيه فى كراهيته والتفكير فيه بشكل سلبى فى وقت فراغك , خلى الوقت ده يكون وقت عبادة مثلا, تسبيح , قراءة الكتاب , او رياضة او هواية بتحبها وبطل تجتر على الافكار السلبية ناحية الشخص ده.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]الموضوع ليه تكملة بس مش قريبا لظروف خاصة . :Love_Mailbox:
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 مارس 2013)

*,.*

للأسف مآعرفتش أقيم آلمشآركة دى
لإنه أكتر جزء بستمتع بيه شخصياً .. *شكراً يآ توأمتى *

بس *عندى سؤآل* عن مثآل مختلف للمشآعر آلسلبية ،
عند إستخدآم آلطريقة دى لمعآلجتهآ .. وهى " *رفض آلذآت* " 
آلـ trip فى آلحآلآت دى إنه بيعتقد نفسه مستحق للمشآعر آلسلبية وأى ألآم من نتآيجهآ
فإزآى نحطه على أول آلطريق إللى يبدأ فيه يستنكر مشآعرهـ آلسلبية أصلاً ..؟ 




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> للأسف مآعرفتش أقيم آلمشآركة دى
> لإنه أكتر جزء بستمتع بيه شخصياً .. *شكراً يآ توأمتى *
> ...



ميرسى ياجميلة :Love_Mailbox:

بصى هى متكلمتش عن الجزئية ديه بشكل مباشر هى كانت بتتكلم فى جزئية الافكار السلبية التشاؤمية زى مثلا انا فاشل , انا هفشل , انا كل حاجة بعملها بتفشل , كره , حقد , مرارة ناحية حد كده يعنى 

انما انا فى رأيى الشخصى بعيدا عن دكتورة كارولين ومن خلال حاجات تانية قريتها , ده بيكون عنده صغر نفس 
وده بقا محتاج معاملات خارجية من الناس حواليه زى اعادة تأهيل انه يقبل نفسه ويصدق انه مميز ومحبوب وديه فيه ناس بتعمل دورات زى تنمية بشرية لاعادة تأهيل الناس اللى رافضة نفسها خالص ديه وبتكره نفسها 
ومعاملات الهية كمان , ان ربنا يتعامل معاه ويقنعه بالروح القدس انه محبوب جدا ومميز دا وميستاهلش السلبى انما فى المسيح يستحق الايجابى من الحياة 

وده بردو نقدر نطبقه على كلام دكتورة كارولين نفسها , لما ابتدت كلامها وقالت انك انت فعلا مميز فكريا وعقليا ومفيش حد على وجه الارض عنده نفس خريطة عقلك وملكاته وانها عامله زى بصمة ايدك بالظبط 
فديه ممكن تكون كمان طريقة لاقناع الشخص انه مش نكرة ولا انه كم مهمل 
بس طبعا يفضل الموضوع اختيار من الشخص نفسه 
يا اما يختار الحياة او الموت 
وهى كمان قالت كده


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ميرسى ياجميلة :Love_Mailbox:
> 
> بصى هى متكلمتش عن الجزئية ديه بشكل مباشر هى كانت بتتكلم فى زئية الافكار السلبية التشاؤمية زى مثلا انا فاشل , انا هفشل , انا كل حاجة بعملها بتفشل , كره , حقد , مرارة ناحية حد كده يعنى
> 
> ...


فعلاً كلآم سليم يآ روزآ آلبدآية غآلباً بتكون بتأهيله من آلخآرج لكن أكيد مش هتم بدون قرآرهـ آلشخصى

ميرسى يآ قمرهـ ... *ومآ زلت متآبعة *






*.،*​​


----------

